# Raw Discussion Thread: DISRESPECTFUL IS VINCE MIDDLE NAME



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Got an exam tonight that will undoubtedly overlap with RAW time. Since Swagger is gone again, it won't really matter save for missing any New Day segments. :hmm:


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

For the first time in a long time, I'm actually looking forward to Raw. I hope the booking of Reigns as a badass Samoan asskicker persists.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I need to catch up on TLC but this is the slow season atm, in the build up to Christmas. It's only really in the new year when things ramp up again towards the Rumble and then IT'S ON.*


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

If TLC was any indication Raw could be great tonight.

Hoping for:

Reigns to keep up the bad ass feel he had last night
Ambrose to get a live in-ring promo (he cut a great one on wwe.com)
Rumble qualification matches
Fresh challengers for New Day and ADR
With rumble coming up this could be a good time for a call up


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I won't be watching, but I do predict Reigns will say something like *Oatmeal Raisin Pizza Face* and will kill whatever momentum he got from last night. :lol


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I want to see Ambrose open the show. I don't want The Lunatic Fringe. I want him reacting to what happened last night. You see. He needs to react to not only his IC title win, but his best friend's actions. We hear a totally new person tonight. Just when he is in the thick of it and telling us what we all want to hear, out comes Owens from the crowd. He attacks Ambrose violently. Grabbing the IC title and telling Ambrose that it's his and he wants his rematch live tonight. He violently beats Ambrose with a steel chair. Out comes HHH and he tells Dean Ambrose that his buddy Roman Reigns hit him with a steel chair last night. He asks Ambrose how it feels. HHH tells Dean that he has nobody and that right now Owens gets his title shot and the match is now, no disqualification. After all of this and Owens is crowned the IC Champion again, Ambrose is out cold defeated. Begin epic Owens vs Ambrose feud.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Where was Barrett???????


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ouch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH should just fire him. It's what would be the normal reaction to these angles. Look for all the action to be before the NFL game begins as the Giants are playing.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So Casper is STILL champion, Dicks on Head bans are STILL champions, I guess the dopey Becky NOT the NXT ass kicker will get to go against baby Flair next, even though he lost Roman will get anther title shot or entry into the RR (UGH).......

Yeah NO REASON to watch this week.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

So, Reigns is going to get fired tonight by Stephanie? 

This has to happen for the story to make any sense. 

If/When it does then they really have to follow the template for Steve Austin's firing in the sense that they have to attempt to make Reigns 'cool' again. 

They really need to think outside the box here. Reigns showing up to WWE headquarters and spearing HHH through windows :lol 

HHH getting into his limo, window rolls down and Reigns is driving. 

Reigns smashing up HHH/Stephanies cars with HHH's sledgehammer. 

All this until the point that HHH decides to reinstate him to deal with him once and for all at Wrestlemania. Put a stip on there and this match is good to go. 

Honestly, if Reigns is not suspended/Fired and if he's allowed entry in the Royal Rumble match this is a huge missed opportunity to get this guy over in a big way. 

I'm not even a fan of his but if they book him right then it will be VASTLY more entertaining for everybody whether you like him or not. 

Sort something else out for the WWE title. Bring back Daniel Bryan if you can, or even have Brock Lesnar go after Sheamus and the LON. 

Do not continue the Reigns/Sheamus feud though, please God get the message after last night. Get Reigns really over first against HHH before you put the title on him.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

WWE has to capitalize on last night since some believe it's a turning point for Roman.

They should have him open up the show, with a "short" and "simple" call out of HHH. Tell them he's waiting in the ring to either get fired or finish the job from last night. 

If they go back to the same ol goofball Roman, it's over for good...


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Pumped for the new IC champ.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let's hope they continue what they started last night at the end of TLC. It should be a good raw should but it probably won't


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Kostic said:


> For the first time in a long time, I'm actually looking forward to Raw. I hope the booking of Reigns as a badass Samoan asskicker persists.


Agreed. Less talk more violence is the best way to go


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So I'm hopeful that something cool will happen with Reigns and Triple H. 

However I think there's about a 75% chance that we get some super lame promo where as "punishment" for what he did to Triple H Reigns stills gets to be in the Royal Rumble. He just has to be number 1....


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The closing angle to TLC actually made me want to tune in, which is incredibly rare.

Looking forward to seeing how this Reigns/Authority angle plays out tonight. I assume the authority will say that they could have fired him but wanted him to pay for what he did therefore they'll keep him in the company and book him in handicap matches. That's not what I want. I want them to fire him, and have Reigns return before Mania for a big match with Triple H. I don't want to go through the whole 'odds are stacked against him' storyline with Reigns.

Will be good to see Ambrose as IC champion, while I liked Owens as champion at least it's gone to a superstar who the fans want to see with the title. The feud will no doubt continue in some way through to a title re-match at the Royal Rumble.

Interested to see where the DIVAs go from here. Obviously Charlotte is a heel, is Paige still a heel? Or is she a face? Will Paige just disappear after being cheated out of the title for about the 13th time this year? I'm personally hoping that there's some injury angle to take Paige out for a couple of months. I'm a big fan however I think they've used her so much over the past year without her winning the title that she needs time away from the top of the division. Have Charlotte injure her and have Becky come down to stop the attack which sets up a feud between them.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hopefully Roman gained some confidence from last night. Triple H doesn't have bad feuds and I think Roman vs Hunter will be a decent program considering that Wrestlemania season is starting soon. Sheamus should move on to another opponent. I will give his title run a chance because I have a feeling that this will be his final WWE title reign and I'm hoping he will make most out of it. I'm also excited to see what they're going to do with Charlotte. She had a great performance last night. Wouldn't mind seeing Big Match John back in action.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

PLEASE LET AMBROSE HOLD THE FUCKING MIC NOW!!!! I really can't wait! 
GIVE EM ALL YOUR PASSION BROSE


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> The closing angle to TLC actually made me want to tune in, which is incredibly rare.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how this Reigns/Authority angle plays out tonight. *I assume the authority will say that they could have fired him but wanted him to pay for what he did therefore they'll keep him in the company and book him in handicap matches. That's not what I want. I want them to fire him, and have Reigns return before Mania for a big match with Triple H. I don't want to go through the whole 'odds are stacked against him' storyline with Reigns.*


I agree with you 100%. If Reigns doesn't get fired tonight then this angle is dead already. (Also, don't do the fake cops fpalm No one will top Austin on that, come up with something else)

Sticking him in handicap matches and watching him fight the LON is what he's been doing for the past month anyway to very little reaction. 

He has to get fired and they have to channel their inner AE and find creative ways to get this guy over as a bad ass who is going to go out of his way to torment HHH/the McMahons for firing him until he's reinstated for an 'unsanctioned' match with HHH at Mania. 

If they are really dumb enough to attempt to incorporate what happened last night into a continuation of Reigns vs Sheamus or by having Reigns remain on the roster and enter No.1 at the rumble (Why would he be granted entry at all after last night?) then they've just completely fucked this all up again already after taking a step in the right direction last night. 

Reigns should be out of the title picture for now and his only focus should be on terrorizing HHH. Anything else will mean a complete failure to capitalize on last night.

The less we see of Reigns after tonight, the better. He should be showing up, causing chaos and leaving. He should be attacking HHH outside of WWE etc. 

If he wrestles another match on TV before he sets foot in the ring with HHH then last night was utterly pointless.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns will be reminded by the Philly fans about where he stands (not over). :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Philly fans may not be as rabid as some think. I believe we have seen some almost casual Philly crowds in the past, but I might be misremembering.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That preview sure makes me want to watch..... Holy christ they make everything sound boring. Can't even hype shit up properly.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

PraXitude said:


> Reigns will be reminded by the Philly fans about where he stands (not over). :ha


When did these tickets go on sale? 

If fairly recently, there is probably a good chance most of the diehards passed on this one with it being so close to Christmas AND given how shit the show has been for the past few months.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel Day-Lewis said:


> I won't be watching, but I do predict Reigns will say something like *Oatmeal Raisin Pizza Face* and will kill whatever momentum he got from last night. :lol


:lmao

If Reigns comes out and says something like "I should have said mashed potatoes, son!", I'm dropping this shit until the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

PraXitude said:


> Reigns will be reminded by the Philly fans about where he stands (not over). :ha


That was before last night happened :ha


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

The more I think about this, the more I'm inclined to think Vince does something completely atrocious.

Watch him have HHH/Steph book Reigns in a 3 on 1 handicap match against the New Day as his only punishment for last nights TLC. Reigns squashes all three and puts on the unicorn headband in the middle of the ring to close out Raw.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

just1988 said:


> *I need to catch up on TLC but this is the slow season atm, in the build up to Christmas. It's only really in the new year when things ramp up again towards the Rumble and then IT'S ON.*


Holy shit dude that Youtube video in your sig is fucking amazing! Got me pumped up, that audience was awesome and going nuts for the best thing going in NXT today!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lunatic Grinch said:


> PLEASE LET AMBROSE HOLD THE FUCKING MIC NOW!!!! I really can't wait!
> GIVE EM ALL YOUR PASSION BROSE


So jelly of you atm. :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

only watching because of the philly crowd :vince2


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> ouch


Gained a huge amount of respect for both men, they put on a TLC for the ages. John Cena could take notes on how to put on a awesome TLC match, and I'm a big Cena fan.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Hoping that for once we see the end of the rematch clause.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

SHIVVY POO said:


> HHH should just fire him. It's what would be the normal reaction to these angles. Look for all the action to be before the NFL game begins as the Giants are playing.


That's what they did with top faces like Austin and Foley. "Fire him" for a few weeks, and have Ambrose and Ambrose only jump through hoops, and scratch n claw until he finally wins Roman a chance to win his spot back. Then have Reigns ether have a tornado handicap match against the League of Geeks or something along those lines.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should be a pretty decent RAW. There's a lot more intrigue than there was the RAW after Survivor Series, and now we're on the Road to the Royal Rumble now, by far my favourite PPV when it's booked well. So here's to hoping it get's a good build and booking, as it's been a massive let down these past few years. I look forward to it more than Mania itself when it has potential to be a great Event. Need some unpredictability back.

Also, they struck gold with Reigns last night IMO, I enjoy him when he's a lot more serious/fucks shit up. It's a lot better to watch, they do that goofy shit far too much with Faces, making them do unfunny jokes and absolutely ruining them. Was so much better than that Tater Tots bullshit. Please continue down this road and this character!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think the only way they 'fire' Roman is if Brock shows up before Rumble, runs through the league and wins the title from Sheamus at Rumble. Can't be optimistic because the same people that did last night's ending angle did Raw's ending angle.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This alone has made me want to tune in. 







New Day is life.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well after a decent PPV expecting things to take two steps backwards tonight..but heres to hoping I am wrong...


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Not looking forward to this because I'm expecting a dreadful Stephanie McMahon promo where she basically slaughters Roman Reigns on the mic for his actions and nothing happens to her and Reigns just has a dumb goofy grin on his face. 










If only they allowed Roman Reigns to be this bad ass. The crowd would blow the roof off if he speared Stephanie and it would give Triple H all the motivation to step into the ring with Roman. 

There you would have all the heat you need for a future Reigns/HHH match.

Instead we're get the standard

"GET OUTTA MAI RINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!" crap from Stephanie


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

SHIVVY POO said:


> Philly fans may not be as rabid as some think. I believe we have seen some almost casual Philly crowds in the past, but I might be misremembering.


No you're right, although they did rip him and The Rock apart after the Royal Rumble it was for good reason. If we're being honest I seem to recall Reigns getting more cheers than boos more than once in smark type cities since the RR.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*@Another Christmas Painkiller I'm with you once brotha. I know what will happen but just in case I will join you in action. *_


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah!!! Liver failure over tv show woot woot!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Well after a decent PPV expecting things to take to steps backwards tonight..but heres to hoping I am wrong...


I am genuinely going out to buy a bottle of whiskey in preparation for later the moment I finish typing this.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Will Roman cut a Cena promo and no sell last night? Will Daniel Bryan's cherry tree finally blossom? Will CM Punk go back to training this year? Will Ronda Rouse eat an apple before 6 months? All this and more on tonight's WWE Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Watching for Philly crowd.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The real answer we need is where the heck was Wade Barrett during the run in.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Big Dog said:


> The real answer we need is where the heck was Wade Barrett during the run in.


Yeah really like what the fuck? Are they pretending he doesnt exist? WWE Deserves all the negativity it gets it basically says that he is not important.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> I am genuinely going out to buy a bottle of whiskey in preparation for later the moment I finish typing this.


Alcohol isn't cutting it anymore in helping me get through Raw. I may have to start taking Flakka.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> The real answer we need is where the heck was Wade Barrett during the run in.


I really don't get what the deal is with WWE and Barrett. He's great at playing a Heel, great in the ring, great talker. They should have done so many good things with him a long time ago, It's a shame.

Then again, I don't understand most things WWE does.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well my options are to watch Raw or watch my Giants stink up the joint on MNF. 

Wow God. You must really be mad at me.


----------



## CM Danielson (Jun 12, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> The real answer we need is where the heck was Wade Barrett during the run in.


Getting his dick wet, where else?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> The real answer we need is where the heck was Wade Barrett during the run in.


yup. makes no sense. Someone said him and Dean should have been brawling backstage. Others speculating he got a sick and needed to go home :mj2


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

PraXitude said:


> Reigns will be reminded by the Philly fans about where he stands (not over). :ha





He got a decent reaction the last time he was there. Please don't compare tonight's Raw crowd to the crowd at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ROMAN & CENA pls :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol ^ Um no that is the last thing that needs to happen. Cena should have nothing to do with Reigns ever. If they are serious about this failed attempt at putting Reigns over. I find it funny how easily swayed some of you fans are. And now the Roman apologists coming out (Oh no no please don't compare Philly rumble to this Philly, they were a different a lot who every single one of them were Leathers out of town). Before Reigns roared and Speared HHH a couple of times. You were all bitching like you have been bitching about this guys push the whole match. No Response from the crowd, Reigns atrocious in ring performance, being gassed and looking like he was injured after 4 minutes. Last weeks raw the Tator Tots controversy, a dead silent crowd. Upper Tiers on Smackdown empty. Oh but I see its all forgiven, and WWE is back on track now because Roman became a Wildman!:cole LOL. Look its a good start in the right direction, but I am not going to forget WWE has been a shitty shitty product for a very very long time. And the very notion Raw is suddenly going to shit out gold now, because Reigns finally reached Super Sayian 4, is absurd on the biggest level.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope Philly shits on this show, watching the 3 minute YouTube clips of RAW is horrible and the show is so bad. I watched a highlights video of TLC and the only good match was the opener. 

ROMAN FINALLY TURNED INTO THE SILENT BADASS WEVE BEEN WAITING FOR U HAVE NO EXCUSE

Fuck off.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MORE KALISTO!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Totally expecting reigns to stop acting like a badass all of a sudden.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

WWE built up a bit of momentum at TLC last night. I'm hoping that they can continue it tonight, but knowing WWE they'll probably fuck it up.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

☆Shala's Christmas Waifu Party☆;55105105 said:


> ROMAN & CENA pls :mark:


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Watch them make Reigns say something incredibly stupid to top 'tater tots' and 'suffering succotash' because WWE is THAT stupid.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Holy shit dude that Youtube video in your sig is fucking amazing! Got me pumped up, that audience was awesome and going nuts for the best thing going in NXT today!


*That's a standard UK indy scene my man, can make an average show FIRE.*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why are people wanting Roman and Cena lol? It boggles the mind, one is enough don't want two of them lol. Only scenario would be Roman turns heel vs Babyface Cena would be interesting. Roman is acting like a heel, but he is not a heel. I have no idea what he is anymore.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

People marking for Cena now?

Fuck ...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm excited for Raw for 2 reasons:

1) Dean
2) Dean as IC champ



Ok really 3 reasons, to see what they do with Roman as well.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Reigns to be "punished" by being put in a four on one handicap match against the Wyatt Family...


and Reigns beats all of them ....


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

how many hours until RAW?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lariatoh! said:


> Reigns to be "punished" by being put in a four on one handicap match against the Wyatt Family...
> 
> 
> and Reigns beats all of them ....


The saddest thing about this post...is that I would not even be surprised if they did this :mj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> People marking for Cena now?
> 
> Fuck ...


Haha well lets see how long that lasts when he returns in Jan. And it only takes a week before ppl start bitching about him again.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> Reigns to be "punished" by being put in a four on one handicap match against the Wyatt Family...
> 
> 
> and Reigns beats all of them ....


If the fans boo or show indifference then afterwards they drag Vince out from his tomb and have Reigns lay a beating on him to close the show. 

You like it when he beats people up right? GIVE IT TO ME ROMAN :vince5


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, does Ambrose have chest hair? Did he stop shaving or has he always had it hidden under the shirt?

Generally you can always tell heels (in the past 10 years at least) by their hirsuteness. When they go face, they shave nice and clean.

I'll turn it on at 8pm, see what happens for 5 minutes, if it's not interesting then I'll switch to something else. Same thing at 9pm and 10pm and, if it's still pathetic I won't wait up until 11pm.

The only person I'm remotely interested in seeing is Ambrose, let's hope he comes out first so I can skip the rest of Raw.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> If the fans boo or show indifference then afterwards they drag Vince out from his tomb and have Reigns lay a beating on him to close the show.
> 
> You like it when he beats people up right? GIVE IT TO ME ROMAN :vince5


Come on Roman, kiss me arse.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SkipMDMan said:


> Okay, does Ambrose have chest hair? Did he stop shaving or has he always had it hidden under the shirt?
> 
> Generally you can always tell heels (in the past 10 years at least) by their hirsuteness. When they go face, they shave nice and clean.
> 
> ...


LOL as that why they won't turn Roman heel, he is too clean shaven. Ambrose needs a shave!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Didn't know Raw was in Philly tonight until I read this topic, now that and seeing the Roman Reigns fallout are my reasons for tuning in. Only three cities really improve a WWE show that I can recall- that's New York, Chicago and of course Philly. One of my only problems with TLC was the shitty Boston crowd, so this should be good.

I haven't bothered with Raw for a couple of weeks, had better things to do, like walk my hypothetical dog. Kudos to WWE for finally giving us something, anything, to draw in viewers. Now let's see if they deliver.

Thought Cena was scheduled to come back tonight, but I guess not? I don't miss him, but it's weird how they've name dropped a couple of times (in talking about how Del Rio won the US title, for example), and haven't bothered to say a word about why he's not on screen. Maybe Vince trying to say, "everyone's replaceable"?

I don't want to have expectations too high for Raw, but hopefully it's decent. As long as neither of these two things happens- Reigns cracking corny jokes, or Steph ripping his balls off and putting them in her purse.*

*That's a metaphor, just to be clear. Don't get any ideas, WWE Creative.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Think people expecting a good show just because last night's show was good (supposedly, I didn't watch) are in for a rude awakening. That said, the MNF game isn't really that intriguing tbh, but the Bulls are on so I can just watch them instead.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676466323778588672
*Will we see the return of THE GAMEUHH?!!?! I hope he wears the leather jacket instead of his suit.*


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Only 2 days left before NXT Takeover :mj2

Yes, i know i'm in the Raw topic, but is the only thing came on my mind when i first came here :mj2


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Kejhill said:


> Only 2 days left before NXT Takeover :mj2
> 
> Yes, i know i'm in the Raw topic, but is the only thing came on my mind when i first came here :mj2


I can't believe Gable & Jordan don't have a scheduled match at Takeover London. Like what the fuck, from videos of seen from their matches on the UK tour, the crowd has been white hot for them.

But they don't get a takeover match booked?


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

how many hours until RAW?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Hour and a half until RAW.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Actually an hour to go my bad.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wouldn't even have cared to stream this PPV last night, just don't care and that's fucking sad because TLC should be one of the PPVs I would want to watch most...Reading the results in the morning about Ambrose winning the IC championship is one of the only redeemers keeping me apart of this psychologically abusive relationship I have with this company. How many chances have I given you, how many times will I ask you to prove me wrong baby.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Interested in seeing who Dean's first opponent will be in the IC Open Challenge, which I think is a good way to make the title mean something and push Dean and whoever he is fighting too.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Honestly, I've tuned my mind out to the point I didn't even know the TLC thing had happened until this morning. 

Let's see how WWE fubars this one...We all know they will.

Open Challenge? Probably Stardust....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GETTING READY FOR RAW!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ways they can fubar this one:

1. Give Roman extended time on the mic
2. Have him take on Big Slow
3. Have him take on Mark Henry
4. Have him further bury the Wyatts for no reason whatsoever
5. Have him take on Wade Barrett, who spends more time on his back than a paraplegic crack whore


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why is HHH tweeting? So stupid. Watch they screw this one up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well Paul is tweeting not HHH. He is on social media. Some just need to accept Kayfabe doesn't exist anymore. No difference to seeing an actor on a tv show playing a character. And then they tweet as an actor out of character. WWE has become that sort of stream now.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Well after a decent PPV expecting things to take two steps backwards tonight..but heres to hoping I am wrong...


MY ****** ARE YOU READY TO GIT FUCKED UP TONIGHT?! :lmao


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Well Paul is tweeting not HHH. He is on social media. Some just need to accept Kayfabe doesn't exist anymore. No difference to seeing an actor on a tv show playing a character. And then they tweet as an actor out of character. WWE has become that sort of stream now.


Nothing wrong with it either.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, I guess I'll be 1 of 5 people watching the preshow. I'll let you know if they say anything interesting.*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh god. Not a Wyatts/ECW rematch :/


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Im looking forward to my boy Reigns being booked as a badass tonight, that bitch Stephanie McMahon is next


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol ^ Your joking right? They can't have Wyatts just go over, and move on to better things. The bitter ECW originals, need to get their win back. Hopefully Wyatts squash them again.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Alright, for some sadistic reason.. I'm going to watch this episode since I have nothing else on. This will decide if I'll watch anything leading up to RR. Last time I barely lasted an hour, come on.. just up the ante.... just a little!


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I still think Roman should've _at least _hit Steph with a chair. She deserves a beatdown far far more that Trips does IMO. I guess the Trips beatdown is all I'm getting though.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Seems like they're taking a risk by having Reigns start Raw tonight. Can almost guarantee he'll come out, probably get a but of a pop, start talking, Steph comes out, puts him in a match Vs all of LoN, etc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Corey Graves was teasing more ECW originals returning. RVD PLEASE :mark:!!!*


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Honestly, I'm not part of the PC brigade or anything but the amount of people on here that want to see a huge guy hit Stephanie kinda disturbs me. I never really saw the appeal way back when either. I would much rather someone being able to outsmart and scare Steph rather than just hit her. Like take out HHH, Vince and whoever else, all the bodies around her and have someone like Reigns/Ambrose just smile at her. Psychological warfare. I just don't get the appeal of seeing a woman getting hit.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cappi said:


> Honestly, I'm not part of the PC brigade or anything but the amount of people on here that want to see a huge guy hit Stephanie kinda disturbs me. I never really saw the appeal way back when either. I would much rather someone being able to outsmart and scare Steph rather than just hit her. Like take out HHH, Vince and whoever else, all the bodies around her and have someone like Reigns/Ambrose just smile at her. Psychological warfare. I just don't get the appeal of seeing a woman getting hit.


If he's physically provoked then the bitch should get hers. That's how you do it if you want to get this guy over to the next level. But it's "PG" and we can't be entertained on a frequent basis.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cappi said:


> Honestly, I'm not part of the PC brigade or anything but the amount of people on here that want to see a huge guy hit Stephanie kinda disturbs me. I never really saw the appeal way back when either. I would much rather someone being able to outsmart and scare Steph rather than just hit her. Like take out HHH, Vince and whoever else, all the bodies around her and have someone like Reigns/Ambrose just smile at her. Psychological warfare. I just don't get the appeal of seeing a woman getting hit.


I don't see the appeal either, at least in the general sense.

Though Stephanie specifically needs to get dropped at some point, by a man/woman I don't care.

They wimped out with Rousey, Brie got no revenge on her, and she's way too mouthy to not get wrecked sometimes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If they want Roman over with me, kayfabe take out the worst character on the show for good, Steph. :Out


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cappi said:


> Honestly, I'm not part of the PC brigade or anything but the amount of people on here that want to see a huge guy hit Stephanie kinda disturbs me. I never really saw the appeal way back when either. I would much rather someone being able to outsmart and scare Steph rather than just hit her. Like take out HHH, Vince and whoever else, all the bodies around her and have someone like Reigns/Ambrose just smile at her. Psychological warfare. I just don't get the appeal of seeing a woman getting hit.


Well with the psych warfare at some point Steph isn't going to be afraid that Roman's going to do anything to her and she's got the power of firing him/making his life miserable, and we all know no one can make a person look like crap like Steph. It would be at that point that a woman would come in to drop her but who'd do that?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I'll consider this raw to be successful if we don't have one six man tag


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost time. Lol at that Roman SD commercial.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

Cappi said:


> Honestly, I'm not part of the PC brigade or anything but the amount of people on here that want to see a huge guy hit Stephanie kinda disturbs me. I never really saw the appeal way back when either. I would much rather someone being able to outsmart and scare Steph rather than just hit her. Like take out HHH, Vince and whoever else, all the bodies around her and have someone like Reigns/Ambrose just smile at her. Psychological warfare. I just don't get the appeal of seeing a woman getting hit.


Women deserve equal rights and lefts.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Marv95 said:


> If he's physically provoked then the bitch should get hers. That's how you do it if you want to get this guy over to the next level. But it's "PG" and we can't be entertained on a frequent basis.


Sorry that's some mysognist, and sexist crap. Mr idea of entertainment is not watching a women get beat down. Are you saying for Reigns to get over, he needs to beat up a women. I have a feeling the crowd would not respond to women beating


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Occultist said:


> Women deserve equal rights and lefts.


I laughed.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Roman going to be so bad ass tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Love how they are not letting us hear the crowd noise during the match since that was a shit show lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Steph coming out to bitch to start the show?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WWFuckery begins. I don't have to B-B-B-B-B-Believe that.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Well here go. My first raw for awhile hoping they don't screw it up.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Roman bout to fuck some shit


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

If Steph gets speared by Roman then he sends the wrong message to kids. Simple - will never happen.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

It'll be Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler tonight as well as Team ECW vs The Wyatt Family in an Extreme Rules match, could be getting more 50-50 booking


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*IN*


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Cappi said:


> Honestly, I'm not part of the PC brigade or anything but the amount of people on here that want to see a huge guy hit Stephanie kinda disturbs me. I never really saw the appeal way back when either. I would much rather someone being able to outsmart and scare Steph rather than just hit her. Like take out HHH, Vince and whoever else, all the bodies around her and have someone like Reigns/Ambrose just smile at her. Psychological warfare. I just don't get the appeal of seeing a woman getting hit.


I would've loved to see Roman Reigns powerbomb her ass threw a table, then pick her up and spear her just for good measures.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Reigns should be suspended indefinitely for his actions last night at TLC and start his 97 Crow Sting persona.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Please do not tell me WWE is actually having Roman Reigns open the show.


EDIT: he's not... yet. Thank god.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cole's lame commentary almost ruined that beatdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cringeworthy as FUCK video package :lmao


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone else get a late 95 early 96 Diesel vibe from Roman at the moment.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

And Steph opens Raw, so much for the change LOL. Suspose better then Roman opening.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Reigns can't even make an angry face without looking constipated.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Last night was Roman's emergence as a legit top singles guy.
Tonight THE ROMAN EMPIRE will make more believers out of everyone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph coming out there to talk about THE ABSOLUTE MADMAN.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So here comes Steph, this is going to be interesting.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> It'll be Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler tonight as well as Team ECW vs The Wyatt Family in an Extreme Rules match, could be getting more 50-50 booking


Those official matches?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

She's still gorgeous!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:sodoneThat dress


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh Lord I hate that awful song.. Please make it go away..


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


>


This symbolizes the current state of RAW.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Cringeworthy as FUCK video package :lmao


Yeah no 

That shit was badass


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Remember what you must do Roman.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

It's a "Can Reigns overcome those odds episode..."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awful start already.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Here comes 20 min Authority speach


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Reigns not turning any time soon.He will be back to the corny ass awful promo Roman tonight


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ahhhh Philly crowd is hot right now, mic volume down tho :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are they piping in those boos? They sound so fake how its just BOOOOO in spurts like a laugh track .


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

'Women are still seen as cold haearted, vindictive and ruthless.'

Acts exactly like that.

Can't understand what's wrong.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Philly should start a shut the fuck up chant.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Take away the money and education.

Thanks for calling them stupid Steph.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

We need Y2J to come out here and tell her to shut up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman getting cheers in philly. WWE finally did something right.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I gave it a shot. I really did. Steph's music hits and I say screw this. Not watching.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Steph being unbearable like always. Great way to open.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Trips is fine. He was tweeting this afternoon.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Biogoji said:


> Anyone else get a late 95 early 96 Diesel vibe from Roman at the moment.


This comparison needs to stop. Yeah they both have long dark hair and are Champions that are having a tough time gaining traction BUT

Roman >>> Diesel. 
Diesel can't even lace Roman's boots. 
Roman is more Goldberg than Diesel just without the undefeated streak.

Diesel's a joke compared to Roman. 
When was the last time Diesel did crazy athletic shit like Reigns? 
Yeah never. Just big boots and side slams.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat Philly pop though

Mad haters?


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

At least Romeo gets a decent pop.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:reigns2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Watch out Roman.......Steph about to do some serious. :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steph :eyeroll2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> 'Women are still seen as cold haearted, vindictive and ruthless.'
> 
> Acts exactly like that.
> 
> Can't understand what's wrong.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

And the crowd goes mild (except for a few fat chicks).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Badass Roman is over in Philly :rusevyes*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Look at all the smarks in here getting all giddy to shit on anything that happens tonight lmao


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck yes. A Roman Reigns promo. I need my daily dose of Gonorrhea.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> This comparison needs to stop. Yeah they both have long dark hair and are Champions that are having a tough time gaining traction BUT
> 
> Roman >>> Diesel.
> Diesel can't even lace Roman's boots.
> ...


Roman is more like Goldberg? :lmao


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Super kiddie crowd


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

BOW DOWN TO QUEEN STEPH


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

" The last time we see Roman Reigns on Raw"

He'll back in a few weeks folks.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I feel like I've seen this storyline before...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, at the very least you can say Roman saved us a few minutes on that promo by just heading out to the ring and being done with it. :lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

You lose Smarks

Dude is over

Not just women and children
Not a southern crowd
Not mooching of Ambrose

Dude is the the top face


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yet they give him his theme.....


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh no he's gonna talk.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Steph should banish Reigns to Sunday Night Heat


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The usual kind of start


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Wait, why is Roman Reigns even allowed in the building?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I wish RAW was on the Network so I could watch it on my IPAD while I poop because a sudden "issue" hit right as the show started.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This would be the perfect time for a classic, Y2J/Steph or Rock/Steph promo... too bad we'll just get Reigns/Steph in a 2015, PG-era... :crying:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

steph's bad acting gets more and more annoying the older and less hot she gets. to be honest she's been decent so far tonight, but it'll prolly take a turn for the worse.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Austin/McMahon 2.0


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is not the way I wanted the follow up to go.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Seriously. Is this guy over? 

I don't like him at all but he sounds over...


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Let's see what Reigns can pull out of the bag, this could be interesting to see where his direction is going now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Reigns actually take off the armor ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boos and cheers still. Nothing has changed.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Uh-oh. He has a microphone. It could all end here.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Roman is more like Goldberg? :lmao


Both are power houses, both spear people, Roman's just not booked unstoppable like Goldberg and actually puts on better matches than Goldberg ever did.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mega pop for REIGNS in Philly. Suck it, haters.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Steph is the best heel on the roster by a million miles


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes Cole, WWE are gonna terminate Reigns' employment. Drive it home to the viewing audience and insult some more


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

THANK YOU ROMAN


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> This comparison needs to stop. Yeah they both have long dark hair and are Champions that are having a tough time gaining traction BUT
> 
> Roman >>> Diesel.
> Diesel can't even lace Roman's boots.
> ...


vibe has nothing to do with athleticism, and moves, dude. the reigns diesel comparison is spot on.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did Reigns actually take off the armor ?


He got changed in a telephone box.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman getting dat mad love.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He still has that same goofy smile after getting beat up. UGH corny Reigns is still here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG. His daughter stuff.

So much for badass

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> This comparison needs to stop. Yeah they both have long dark hair and are Champions that are having a tough time gaining traction BUT
> 
> Roman >>> Diesel.
> Diesel can't even lace Roman's boots.
> ...


Nash was shit in the ring, but Nash could work the mic


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I love you Jo Jo. Okay he is still babyface. Man is inconsistent lol. And no he is not over.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Why is this peasant standing in Goddess Stephanie's presence. GET ON YOUR KNEES DOG!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If he slaps the bitch, he'll be bigger than Austin....Slap her!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Both are power houses, both spear people, Roman's just not booked unstoppable like Goldberg and actually puts on better matches than Goldberg ever did.


Goldberg was a freak of nature, he can't be compared to anybody except Bork.

But I do agree with the last part.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

So Roman without given a stupid script sounds like he isn't a doofus for a change


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

AIDS promo.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

the acting is atrocious


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

if steph doesn't atleast eat a superman punch here ill be disappointed


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm half expecting two giant balls to flop out of Stephanie's dress.
I can't stand that brick house bitch.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stephanie looks fucking horrible.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd just walk out laughing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

She is Kayfabe totally 100% right..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHAT A COME BACK!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns about to go all on steph.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

VRsick said:


> I feel like I've seen this storyline before...


You might have...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lol Stephanie sounding like a smark Reigns hater.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

They are muting the boos again..
I'm wearing headphones and it's incredibly noticable. Roman isn't over just stop..


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

NAH

NAH

NAH 

YOU ARE A DISGRACE.

NAH

NAH

NAH.

Donezo.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Is it bad that I prefer 1997 Kane's mic work to Reigns'?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Then why wrestle for them?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Worst comeback of 2015


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

BREAKING NEWS: He's over.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Stephanie looks fucking horrible.


Why?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

hhhhhmmmmmmm I don't know what to make of this promo so far


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman savage af :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> vibe has nothing to do with athleticism, and moves, dude. the reigns diesel comparison is spot on.


Reigns > Diesel.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HE SAID IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am in no way a fan of Roman, but he done great last night.

Would prefer if he came out saying how it felt to go home to his kid and tell her that he'd been screwed over again. No regrets.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns now going cheap pops.. meh. If Reigns wants respect he should go heel.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Just tuned in.

''No, you're a disgrace!!'' *goofy smile*

Guess WWE fucked it up already.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wipe that goofy smile off your face corn ball


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HE GOT SMACKED


:ti : ti : :ti

lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll a million times


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

LMAO THE CROWD LOVES HIM!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

what the fuck?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Vince :mark


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DAMN


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Exactly what's the point of this?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That's right. Put that peasant in his place Goddess Stephanie.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

SPEAR THAT BITCH ROMAN!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SnapOrTap said:


> NAH
> 
> NAH
> 
> ...



:maury

Not a bad promo, that part was hilarious though.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

oh my lord vince


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Say what you want about Steph, but she's one of the very few people in WWE who can get real heat from the crowd.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

VINNY BACK BABY!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph just punked him.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Your whole family is a disgrace :ha :Ha :maury Roman finally made me mark out and it took over a year!
So vince is here to kiss Reigns boos boos away tonight huh


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Roman beating Vince up to end RAW will be glorious.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince2 is coming :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

VINCE :mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Roman's getting off on that, he likes it rough and now Vince is coming out for a bit from Roman, love triangle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I seriously can't tolerate Steph getting the upper hand all the time. This shit is depressing.

Vince tho:mark:


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Just spear the bitch. Please.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Go Away Fat Cow.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Man I thought he was about to spear the shit out of her when he backed up on the ropes a bit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh shit! ol' Vinny Mac
:vince2


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> That's right. Put that peasant in his place Goddess Stephanie.


You're strange.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Could it be?!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheering McMahon after going on and on about how he's out of touch.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Other than Roman mentioning his daughter, the booking here is amazing compared to what it's been recently...just sayin'


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello, Human Resources Department.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't. :lmao
I'm done :lmao


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Philly accepting Roman Reigns awesome and this is a hostile crowd


And this is why the attitude era needs to return Stephanie would've been speared then and the crowd would of explode.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vince is probably going to shake Roman's hand and give him a shot at Rumble.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

So that was the segment?

You couldn't have just had the announcers says Vince is coming to discuss what happened?

Waste of ten minutes.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn, Steph fucked him up. She meant those slaps.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If this was in a perfect world, Reigns would have speared the hell out of her


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Roman sounded rejuvenated on the mic in that segment compared to recent weeks. Still not the way I would have followed this up, but the Roman-Vince segment is intriguing.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Why would anyone think he was going heel by attacking Triple H? :lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

OMG VINCE


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

VINCE!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that's a hot fuckin start to raw right there, fantastic segment, AND we hear that mcmahon's here so it gives us reason to stay tuned in. that's how it's done. good job dewey


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Reigns should have made out with Steph :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bah Gawd, that name can still give me goosebumps. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Will mark out for Vince


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Steph uses RAW as an excuse to emasculate grown men.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie's gender-armor is annoying as all hell. 

Though Roman Reigns beating the shit out of Vince is a good followup.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

So Roman goes through a 20+ minute TLC match and doesn't get a cut on his face

but

After 4 slaps from Stephanie he's already bleeding


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh BULL. SHIT. Once again Stephanie gets to emasculate the talent for no fucking reason. Unbelievable.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Vinnie Mac eating a superman punch tonight...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince3 to put over his new fuck buddy.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Dat slap.

I do somewhat hope Vince can work a good segment with Roman. Hope is the key word


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Vince is coming back as a face right?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Neat Vince is coming back.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Steph getting the upperhand. Ugh.

Reigns can only regain this by taking Vince out later.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Reigns didn't even talk about why Ambrose and the Uso's didn't have his back LOL
Terrible WWE booking. They need to follow that shit up


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

I been saying Steph is the top Heel in this company.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Cheering McMahon after going on and on about how he's out of touch.


It's Vince though ain't it, if any of us see him at an event we'd probably cheer cause it's such a rarity and well ... it's Vince lol


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Chairman of the board! I love vince...the character lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

VINNIE MACMAHON!!!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

So, are they gonna explain just where in the fuck Ambrose was at last night?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Following the thread and, the one and only senile *VINCE* is on RAW, ayyyyyyyyyyy :bird


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Either Vince is gonna praise Roman for having grapefruits or he's eating a spear tonight! RAGE ROMAN RAGE!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Exactly what's the point of this?


Stephanie always got to emasculate a Superstar and undo everything they achieved last night.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Did someone say Vinny Mac


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Hopefully Vinnie Mac gets speared to fucking pieces.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

And here I was thinking of going to sleep. Nope Vince is on RAW!! I AIN'T GOING NOWHERE.

The Reigns story is working.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol I'll bet you anything Vince is gonna say to him "Who the hell do you think you are?"


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Always funny how people shit on Vince year round but mark out when he shows up. How consistent.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Isn't Vince just sitting next to the gorilla position right now with a headset on? Also I hope this leads to them finally pulling the trigger on the whole Civil War authority-ending storyline.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

VKM is about to troll HHH/Steph and congradulate Reigns!

Vince will endorse Reigns, live on TV RAW tonight!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, so is Roman going to get to spear Vince? lol.

oh man lol, Vince is now like some sort of mythical creature when he shows up people actually pop for it lol.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Vince is going to side with Roman and fire Steph.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steph just needs to go away permanently ut


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

The fuck?

They really just booked Reigns to get the shit slapped out of him so many times, and do nothing? How the fuck do you do this?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Stephanie's inability to get hit pisses me off.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Holly shit is Vince over, that pop for the genetic jackhammer. I miss that old senile bastard. I wonder what he will say. Also this is not the best way to use Roman, though... Essentially going from last night which was good to no selling what happened and Steph owning him.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Well Vince be able to hide his erection when he's face to face with Roman..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Steph uses RAW as an excuse to emasculate grown men.


I'll say it again, WORST CHARACTER ON THE SHOW.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Really ? Really ? fucking Really ? i finally started to like this new Roman and they fucked it up in 24 hours by having that bitch bitchslap him and Roman looked like he was about to cry .


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Roman should have speared Steph, the reaction would've been huge.

Anyone reckon Vince will take a spear?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Did...Did they just decide to let Stephanie neuter Reigns, as a followup to last night? Is that what just happened?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Why?


She has a fab body but wears the most unflattering shit with busted shoes. Homegirl's a horrible dresser.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I actually think that was a solid opening. Certainly feels like WM season is round the corner compared to the last couple of weeks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns best promo ever. And that is not saying anything because he has always been terrible. He is not a natural. But his diction and tone was more controlled their. I actually understood what he was saying. He didn't sound like RIP Eugene. But what is Vince gonna come out and give Reigns a hand job, remember we do tis backstage all the time Roman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stephanie needed to be punched in the MOUF. That was fucking bullshit. The only good coming out of this is the return of MR. MACMAHON, DAMMIT :vince5*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> So, are they gonna explain just where in the fuck Ambrose was at last night?


They will probably just







unless Reings come out during Ambrose match


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> So, are they gonna explain just where in the fuck Ambrose was at last night?


Shopping.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Reigns needs to end tonight by spearing both Vince and Stephanie.

This shit just needs to become an all out war now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince to eat a spear for a pop?


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Cheering McMahon after going on and on about how he's out of touch.


He is out of touch, doesn't mean we don't want to see him.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Reigns > Diesel.


ok, but they carry themselves, and act similarly, hence the comparisons.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I will mark the fuck out if he Spears Vinny Mac!!!


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

I want to see this happen again please!


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Really ? really ? fucking Really ? i finally started to like this new Roman but they fucked it up in less than 24 hours by having that whore bitchslap him , Roman should've superman punched her to hell but instead he looked like he was about to cry in the end


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Brockin' around the christmas tree said:


> Roman should have speared Steph, the reaction would've been huge.
> 
> Anyone reckon Vince will take a spear?


Think that ERA of WWE is over. Things are too PG and PC nowadays


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> VKM is about to troll HHH/Steph and congradulate Reigns!
> 
> Vince will endorse Reigns, live on TV RAW tonight!


I'm with you!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Daniel Day-Lewis said:


> Always funny how people shit on Vince year round but mark out when he shows up. How consistent.


Part of it is maybe he's going to do something good for one. And part of it is he might get hurt taking a move.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Amber B said:


> She has a fab body but wears the most unflattering shit with busted shoes. Homegirl's a horrible dresser.


The claws are out lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When Roman called her whole family a disgrace..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Slammys :eyeroll


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That Slammy commercial is so cringeworthy


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Push_Miz said:


> Really ? really ? fucking Really ? i finally started to like this new Roman but they fucked it up in less than 24 hours by having that whore bitchslap him , Roman should've superman punched her to hell but instead he looked like he was about to cry in the end


Shut up


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That bitch should have gotten her ass speared. God that pissed me off.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

They fucked that opening up hard IMO. Perfect chance to have Roman come off as a baddass monster, and instead Steph just neuters him. Took those slaps like a bitch. Goddamnit WWE.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Stephanie's gender-armor is annoying as all hell.
> 
> Though Roman Reigns beating the shit out of Vince is a good followup.


If he spears Vince tonight.....I will mega mark out. Last night was beautiful. I can't say I've hated Roman, I really enjoy him, but I know he isn't great on the mic and that's not all his fault. They literally are trying to give him Cena sayings...succotash was such a Cena line. I feel like they are properly recovering his character...but tonight he needs to lose his shit on Vince. He said her whole family is a disgrace.

That being said.....Vince could only return tonight to restart the "Kiss My Ass Club."


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

They'll just bring back Vince so he can get speared. To recreate Austin-Vince. 

When the best move to do WAS RIGHT THERE! He should have speared Steph and get mega over. 

These fools can't book things if they lives depended on it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe they had Steph emasculate Reigns worse than she has ever emasculated anyone on the roster, especially after last night. Way to kill it off in one segment, WWE.


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

Ambrose was celebrating his IC win at the bar.

He's not Reign's handler.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Push_Miz said:


> Really ? Really ? fucking Really ? i finally started to like this new Roman and they fucked it up in 24 hours by having that bitch bitchslap him and Roman looked like he was about to cry .


Actually to be honest it looks like Stephanie caught him in his eye a couple of times while she was slapping him.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I enjoyed that start to Raw, surprisingly.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm here to job the match, I'm here to job the match. Come On


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Shopping.


According to the Almighty Cole last night they were all going for a victory party
Reigns not invited :lel


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Did Ziggler dye his hair again?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Damn it! I'll get him over myself! Spear me Roman! All night long." :vince5


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ziggler time. :mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Oh it's Mr Perfect Gunn here to show the world.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Say what you want about Steph. She gets heat like no other. And I am glad she got the upper hand. She is a women she needs to look strong. Or we may as well be in a Caveman era.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They are putting everything in the company at their disposal to help Reigns. Would be nice if they remembered the rest of the roster.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

My whole idea was Vince vs HHH with each choosing Roman and Sheamus respectively. This is based on the reality that Vince loves reigns and gets him over as a face and WWE turns face in the process. I'm assuming Vince praises Reigns for having testicular fortitude.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THAT SEGMENT WAS FUCKIN AMAZINGGGGGGGGGG 

VINNIE MAC TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Cheering McMahon after going on and on about how he's out of touch.


Well the simple fact is.. Out of touch or not there is only so many times left we may get to see the man on TV.. Should enjoy them while we can.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> They fucked that opening up hard IMO. Perfect chance to have Roman come off as a baddass monster, and instead Steph just neuters him. Took those slaps like a bitch. Goddamnit WWE.


And instead of Reigns looking pissed off, he goes back to that goofy smiling bullshit


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

TheManof1000post said:


> So Roman goes through a 20+ minute TLC match and doesn't get a cut on his face
> 
> but
> 
> After 4 slaps from Stephanie he's already bleeding


you know what Jericho says

We have a man beast and we have a Whooo Beast :mark: :jericho2


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Dolph Jobber incoming...


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

That pop for Ambrose


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Cheering McMahon after going on and on about how he's out of touch.


Oh, get him out of creative, but feel free to use the Mr. McMahon character.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ziggles about to put on a classic match after HBK's comments about him.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If this is Breeze I'll be annoyed that after last night and a solid opening we'll be back to same old predicable match shit.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Jesus that pop for AMBROSE!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This should be a pretty good match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose is probably the happiest IC Champ since 1987:lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

THAT AMBROSE POP BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bmp487 said:


> So, are they gonna explain just where in the fuck Ambrose was at last night?


Snorting coke with Orton. Banging Renee. Not giving a fuck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That Ambrose pop. So over. Top pop. and other stuff.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't tell me. A tag team match.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Straight after that segment, I was annoyed that Steph got the upperhand. After thinking about it, Reigns is probably going to end the show with the crowd going nuts after he's taken out Vince. That sounds awesome.

Reigns taking out Vince > Reigns taking out Steph


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat pop for Ambrose


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Ambrose. 
First legit IC Champ in years (Owens too).


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Damn it! I'll get him over myself! Spear me Roman! All night long." :vince5


Or Roman can give Stephanie a different type of spear to get him over. :vince3


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> According to the Almighty Cole last night they were all going for a victory party
> Reigns not invited :lel


He didn't return his party invite, he did no RSVP lol


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> They'll just bring back Vince so he can get speared. To recreate Austin-Vince.
> 
> When the best move to do WAS RIGHT THERE! He should have speared Steph and get mega over.
> 
> These fools can't book things if they lives depended on it.


I would say this is fucked.....but if the old farts could take a powerbomb from the Dudley Boyz off the top rope through a table when they were in their what 60's or 70's? .....Steph can take a spear....well after kids I'm not sure how her abs are....and Roman may not be comfortable with the spot, you never know.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

The IC title suits Ambrose perfectly! please give him a mic after this match, pretty please


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ambrose is probably the happiest IC Champ since 1987:lol


Which means I half expect Owens to attack him after this match and Steph grants the rematch just to screw Reigns' buddy.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Oh it's Mr Perfect Gunn here to show the world.


You mean Diet HBK.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tommy-V said:


>


Damn, when will this bitch stop killing the credibility of all wrestlers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SHIVVY POO said:


> They are putting everything in the company at their disposal to help Reigns. Would be nice if they remembered the rest of the roster.


There's a "rest of the roster" :vince2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Still marks bitching. Good segment. It can be seen as emasculating Roman. But I didn't see it that way. I see it as typical Steph lol. Roman carried well on the mic. And looked like a badass, none of that goofy smiling.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Incredible reign he barely defended the US title.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

gaz0301 said:


> If this is Breeze I'll be annoyed that after last night and a solid opening we'll be back to same old predicable match shit.


Ok I'll shut up and give them a chance this Raw. He suits that Gold.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Oh, get him out of creative, but feel free to use the Mr. McMahon character.


*Yesss :tucky. Get the pen out of McMahon's hands and get his ass back on TV. I'm fine with this.*


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't quite understand the Ambrose hype, but he is over as hell. That was a really big pop.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

DALF ZIGGLER #russo


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

Ziggler looks like a scrawny little fuck these days.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ABigLegend said:


> Straight after that segment, I was annoyed that Steph got the upperhand. After thinking about it, Reigns is probably going to end the show with the crowd going nuts after he's taken out Vince. That sounds awesome.
> 
> Reigns taking out Vince > Reigns taking out Steph


i don't think taking out vince would pop the crowd that much these days. he's old as fuck, that gets him more sympathy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

50/50 booking. Dean loses tonight.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

ABigLegend said:


> Say what you want about Steph, but she's one of the very few people in WWE who can get real heat from the crowd.


And why the fuck should she get credit for that? Silver spooner, playing a version of her real life horrible self, routinely slaps top faces with no retribution and, oh yeah, smarks know that she had a big hand in the sharp decline in creative the company has seen since 2001.

She is hateable in all ways that have nothing to do with character work.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty much the Steph and Reigns segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Still marks bitching. Good segment. It can be seen as emasculating Roman. But I didn't see it that way. I see it as typical Steph lol. Roman carried well on the mic. And looked like a badass, none of that goofy smiling.


What were you watching? He had that goofy smile for most of that segment


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I guess not


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Battle of sleazy Ohio fucks with unfortunate hair.


Ambrose could still wreck it though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Which means I half expect Owens to attack him after this match and Steph grants the rematch just to screw Reigns' buddy.


Yeah I can see Ambrose and the Usos catching hell because Steph is in bitch mode. 

I just hope Ambrose doesn't engage in mid-card geekiness with the IC title. You know about this title curse. IC champs losing clean to geeks, IC Champs being less over with the title than they were before they won it, IC Champs having zero momentum, etc.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Reigns cracks a joke....Steph leaves to a pop....Ziggler to job to Ambrose for no reason.....20 minutes in and they are 0-3.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 50/50 booking. Dean loses tonight.


Dolph barely wins his matches, Dean got this.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Very convenient writing

Reigns bashes the McMahons, Vince on way to the building


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So not only do they not give Ambrose any mic time after his big win but they have him wrestle against another face?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

ABigLegend said:


> Say what you want about Steph, but she's one of the very few people in WWE who can get real heat from the crowd.


She gets the most heat on the entire full time roster....easily


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> i don't think taking out vince would pop the crowd that much these days. he's old as fuck, that gets him more sympathy.


Vince can be incredible on the mic. If anybody can get heat, it's Vince.

Somebody taking out Vince in 2015 is a huge deal.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Believe That said:


> Shut up


Fuck off , it's 3 AM around here and i am really in a bad mood .


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"That is how serious the situation has become"

Well, yeah, that is how low the ratings have floundered.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Is this a title match? Not sure if I actually care if it is...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Biogoji said:


> Anyone else get a late 95 early 96 Diesel vibe from Roman at the moment.


*"I'M BAAAACK!"*


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Very convenient writing
> 
> Reigns bashes the McMahons, Vince on way to the building


It's almost like...We've seen this before.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Mikecala98 said:


> Reigns cracks a joke....Steph leaves to a pop....Ziggler to job to Ambrose for no reason.....20 minutes in and they are 0-3.


Wyatt next with his same old bs speech for 0-4?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Steph should not have hit him at all since he can't hit her. Stupid ass PC corporate policies. Women should not hit men as much as men should not hit women, equal rights should be equal. 

That said I loved how they did the promo vocally. Reigns short and to the point, let the better mic workers carry the load it works.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> So not only do they not give Ambrose any mic time after his big win but they have him wrestle against another face?


Cant have Ambrose outshining Reigns on the mic now can we.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

At least Ziggler is not facing Tyler Breeze again, i'd be flipping over to the NFL game.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> You mean Diet HBK.


Nah, I don't see no HBK in da Ziggler lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Calling it now Ambrose wins then Steph comes out and makes a rematch with KO right now and loses the belt


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ambrose looks more sharp tonight.. random cole with ambrose asylum shut the fuck up


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Yeah I can see Ambrose and the Usos catching hell because Steph is in bitch mode.
> 
> I just hope Ambrose doesn't engage in mid-card geekiness with the IC title. You know about this title curse. IC champs losing clean to geeks, IC Champs being less over with the title than they were before they won it, IC Champs having zero momentum, etc.


I agree Ambrose should win a lot of his matches from here on out and have good storylines and feuds to put himself and the title over aswell as the guy he is working with. I think the IC Open Challenge can help with this like the USOC did for the US belt.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

To sum up the Steph segment... You kicked my husband's ass, but I'm not going to fire you. Instead we're making you Cena 2.0.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm afraid that if Vince gets speared at his age he'd legit die.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

We all know that Dean Pantyhose is winning this anyway.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why the hell is Ziggler still wrestling Nikki doesn't want him back. WWE PopCorn HQ don't want him. HE jobbed to That Hawian guy. And prob Ambrose. I mean go to Lucha or ROH. Your a good worker, get some due some where else.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Push_Miz said:


> Fuck off , it's 3 AM around here and i am really in a bad mood .


Then :gtfo


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Only just tuned in, what happened in the first 20?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I still can't believe they had Stephanie slap the shit out of Roman a thousand times like that. Way to go, WWE!


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

So far it's a good opener, not the best performance from the two but still a nice opener.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

THANOS said:


> Damn, when will this bitch stop killing the credibility of all wrestlers.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

An advert break where that not both down outside the ring! That's a bit different.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ABigLegend said:


> Vince can be incredible on the mic. If anybody can get heat, it's Vince.
> 
> Somebody taking out Vince in 2015 is a huge deal.


it's a huge deal, but it wouldn't garner reigns a big face reaction. i think they'd pop more if he speared steph. fans love vince deep down... noone loves steph. anyway, it's not gonna happen... he's not taking out vince.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

donne said:


> Calling it now Ambrose wins then Steph comes out and makes a rematch with KO right now and loses the belt


And it would be good booking. It gets heat on Owens and Steph, and brings sympathy for Dean. But they won't do that because it would have taken more than eight seconds of the creative's time when they could be wasting it on Reigns.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Why does this match exist? No suspense.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Nah, I don't see no HBK in da Ziggler lol


Well he uses Sweet Chin music stomps...That's only comparison though lol.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

donne said:


> Calling it now Ambrose wins then Steph comes out and makes a rematch with KO right now and loses the belt


I would like to see that happening honestly. Don't like Ambrose as IC Champion. Feel he is past the stage of the minor championships tbh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bavak said:


> Only just tuned in, what happened in the first 20?


Steph smacking people again.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Memphis7 said:


>


I miss that great era.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bavak said:


> Only just tuned in, what happened in the first 20?


Back to corny Reigns again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dextro said:


> I'm afraid that if Vince gets speared at his age he'd legit die.


Knowing Vince's crazy ass he probably wants to take a better spear than Triple H did so he can go backstage, get extra happy and mock Triple H for taking a better spear.:lol

Many years ago after a creative meeting at WWE headquarters, Court Bauer said that Vince McMahon drove up next to him at a light, and legit challenged Court to a race. He thought Vince was joking but Vince was dead serious and they went like 80mph down the street.:lol

That old man is nuts. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> Why the hell is Ziggler still wrestling Nikki doesn't want him back. WWE PopCorn HQ don't want him. HE jobbed to That Hawian guy. And prob Ambrose. I mean go to Lucha or ROH. Your a good worker, get some due some where else.


Well he signed an extension so it's not like if he left he could just work whereever he wanted. Plus who's going to pay him as much?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

He should be defending the title like he said he would, he should be allowed to defend it every week.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I can't take Roman seriously on the mic. It wasn't even the content this time. He's just so unconvincing with whatever emotions he is trying to convey.


----------



## rock51279 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wouldn't that be awsome, if when we see Vince, he is twice as huge as Roman, and then simply beats his arse to a pulp...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crewz said:


> At least Ziggler is not facing Tyler Breeze again, i'd be flipping over to the NFL game.


That's what was going through my head when Ziggler came out. Breeze/Ziggler for the 40th time


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Back to corny Reigns again


Fuck, really? How did they fuck that up again...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Memphis7 said:


>


Not PC bro!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> He should be defending the title like he said he would, he should be allowed to defend it every week.


He can't defend it until he gives Owens his rematch.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

As someone who is over as a face, its quite amazing that Ziggler doesn't have anything to do, like ever.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Well he uses Sweet Chin music stomps...That's only comparison though lol.


Yeah, Uso's and everyone all does that kick now though, was like a thread I did in the general section a bit back about how many finishers are now just used as regular moves in the WWE.

Jake Roberts with his DDT, so many, it's crazy really, as they used to be really credible moves.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I miss that great era.


Only Sting caught her hand in mordern times and he's from that era. I wish more Rasslers would just say no to that spot.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bavak said:


> Only just tuned in, what happened in the first 20?


Steph came out and acted like women are still disadvantaged in the world, Reigns came out to his usual pop that got louder when Steph mentioned Reigns attacking Hunter. They said nothing of note and Steph slapped him a dozen times.

Random Ambrose/Ziggler match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> Why the hell is Ziggler still wrestling Nikki doesn't want him back. WWE PopCorn HQ don't want him. HE jobbed to That Hawian guy. And prob Ambrose. I mean go to Lucha or ROH. Your a good worker, get some due some where else.


Ziggler has made it pretty clear that once he's done with WWE he's done with wrestling and moving full time to comedy and stuff.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

This commentator fucking sucks 

Hire Tenay JR and Don West


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good legdrop.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How is Ziggler the measuring stick for success when he loses all the time?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bavak said:


> Fuck, really? How did they fuck that up again...


Its the WWE what do you expect?

He was back to his goofy smiling self again instead of being all pissed off and brooding. And he started off his promo wishing his daughter a happy birthday lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn steph :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Not PC bro!


Definitely not PC dude.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> I can't take Roman seriously on the mic. It wasn't even the content this time. He's just so unconvincing with whatever emotions he is trying to convey.


His acting is terrible...Those goofy facial expressions never match what he's saying...He has no idea how to convey emotions.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Dolph Ziggler > Dean Ambrose


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why are that chanting that? I mean seriously..


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I like Dean, but smfh those chants.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ziggler totally biting HBK gotta stop :kobefacepalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bavak said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > Back to corny Reigns again
> ...


VINTAGE WWE! :cole


----------



## lesnarF5XXX (Nov 30, 2015)

THANOS said:


> I miss that great era.


:Vince2

Just stop. The memories are killing me


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Definitely not PC dude.


Ads.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans that go to Raw continuing to be awful. Every match is awesome to them.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I will repeat that Ziggler needs to bleach his hair again. His look is so fucking generic. That reminded me of Perfect.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Memphis7 said:


>


Classic break


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Here comes Owens


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fucking DQ. Fuck that shit.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Monday Night DQ!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kill Owens Kill wens2


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

KO MOTHERFUCKER KEVIN GODDAMN OWENS


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens needs to win the Rumble.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey did you guys know Kevin Owens beat John Cena in his debut match?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Owens the GOAT


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

YES OWENSSSS They just made him legit again. And got his heat back Brilliant!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

He pop-up powerbombed the shit out of that boy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Goddamn steph :lol


:reneelel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens was smart to hit Ziggler first to give him the DQ win.

That is great ring psychology. And this is what a good heel should be doing after losing the title. And look at how pissed off Owens looks the night after losing. Where as Reigns comes out all smiling .


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I don't think Kevin Owens likes Dean very much.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DQ would bother me on PPV. It's totally fine here...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Another pointless 20 minute match. They could've had Owens ambush Ambrose WAYY earlier into the match instead of wasting our time.*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What a sell by Ambrose.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fucking Ziggler:lmao

How do you run up on somebody and get your ass beat.:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this is how the feud should have started, but at least Owens looks like the bully.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens looking like a monster HEEL! I'M LOVING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Kevin isn't messing around.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay so Ambrose vs Ziggler isn't as random as it looked.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh no it's going to get personal between Ziggler and Owens now Jawn!!
:cole


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JBL with the unintentional Nazi reference...


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT FIGHT OWENS FIGHT FIGHT IWENS FIGHT!!! NOW THATS NXT KEVIN OWENS THATS WTF IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

A kick to the knee making Ziggler go dead. That pretty much sums up his Jobber spot


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

That fucking ruled. KILL OWENS KILL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Best segment for months!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Owens da gawd


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Triple Threat at the Rumble then. Meh, that'd be a decent watch.. Just means no Owens or Ambrose in the Rumble.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Well there it goes making Ambrose look like a geek again.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

my god they didnt make owens look like a fucking geek


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank You KO!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

KO pulling out his own version of the Haitch shovel all over Ambrose and Ziggles lol.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ziggler overselling a kick to the knee.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

recapping this already?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> i don't think taking out vince would pop the crowd that much these days. he's old as fuck, that gets him more sympathy.


Vince will get a louder pop than Reigns tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

At least Reigns didn't call Steph a tator tot.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWE with good booking?


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Good heat for Owens


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Earlier tonight wasn't even 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Ziggler has made it pretty clear that once he's done with WWE he's done with wrestling and moving full time to comedy and stuff.


He's already doing comedy every time he comes out and oversells.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Owens such a good heel getting heat in Philly :applause


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That's exactly how a heel who lost his title last night should react. Good segment.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"TELL THEM I'M TRENDING, MICHEAL!" :vince


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

God when is Ziggler just going to fuck off 

I rather have Sandow over him


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

I really hope Vince appears and doesn't end up being just a set up.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Given the current level of overness of the current roster (bad booking almost entirely to blame), this show has been impeccable so far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

She prob knocked his contacts out. :ha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Crap when did this happen? So glad they are recapping it :eyeroll


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Speaking of Cole, good grief he was like neon red there, he may need to get his BP checked..


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

the mcmahons are all gettin laid out later vince and steph


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cappi said:


> Triple Threat at the Rumble then. Meh, that'd be a decent watch.. Just means no Owens or Ambrose in the Rumble.


Given how thin the roster is in names, I can see all three still in the Rumble.

:lmao Cole's mic is out. Show's looking up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cole's mic fucked up :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

coles like " FUCK THAT WAS MY FUCKING LINE!!!"


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Haha, Michael Cole's mic wasn't working and JBL taking over, you could see the concern on their faces just then lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Coles mic is not working LOL. Their is a god up their..


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Cole's mic cut off THIS RAW WF THIS RAW


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

That's how Ambrose/Owens should have been all along.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That was some good shit from KO, but what was with Ziggler selling a kick to the knee like he'd been shot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I really wish this were the Attitude Era again. Stephanie would get knocked the fuck out.*


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

All this because Triple H got beat up ? Really ? Are we forgetting this is Triple H ? They're acting like it's the first time he gets beat up.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Philly crowds > the Rest of America


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I really hope Ziggler isnt being thrown into the feud.


----------



## downfall109 (Oct 6, 2014)

Michael Cole's microphone stops working and stops talking. My ears were thankful for that moment


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome segment when Owens came out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Haha, Michael Cole's mic wasn't working and JBL taking over, you could see the concern on their faces just then lol


yeah Vince was probably telling JBL Coles next line in his ear lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Fans that go to Raw continuing to be awful. Every match is awesome to them.


This post is awesome!!


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

IT'S A NEW DAY YES IT IS!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

donne said:


> Cole's mic cut off THIS RAW WF THIS RAW


Man even Cole's mic doesn't want him to talk.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> I really hope Ziggler isnt being thrown into the feud.


Seems like he is.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> I really hope Ziggler isnt being thrown into the feud.


And Breeze......fuck.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Philly crowd aren't hostile tonight kinda surprised.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Memphis7 said:


>


Imagine the huge crowd of a spear to steph in 2015.


----------



## lesnarF5XXX (Nov 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> She prob knocked his contacts out. :ha


Bruh!!! :strong:trips8:heyman6:bryanlol:Rollins


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Crowd is really helping this RAW. Good stuff so far. Good booking of KO, looked really strong. I think this is going to be a triple threat so Ziggler can take the fall and leaves Owens and Ambrose to continue onto their Wrestlemania feuds.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> I really hope Ziggler isnt being thrown into the feud.


He sure is so when Ambrose retains Owens doesn't have to eat the pin to keep Owens strong for when he faces Lesnar at Mania.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

I wouldn't mind that triple threat match with KO, Ziggler and Ambrose. Would still rather it be just KO and Ambrose in the feud.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah Vince was probably telling JBL Coles next line in his ear lol


That's what I thought lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

See you at Botchamania, Michael Cole's headset. 8*D


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WWE is really trying to turn things around. I give them credit for this, but they have a huge hole to dig out of. They could speed up the process by doing something about THESE FUCKING ANNOUNCERS...HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!! PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *I really wish this were the Attitude Era again. Stephanie would get knocked the fuck out.*










The Feels


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Reigns was actually nearly crying like a little fucking baby in that segment

Roman the badass eh?

:ha


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

CH25 said:


> All this because Triple H got beat up ? Really ? Are we forgetting this is Triple H ? They're acting like it's the first time he gets beat up.


Exactly, and it isn't like he hasn't hit people with a sledge.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And Breeze......fuck.


Only way this is acceptable is if Owens just keeps powerbombing one on top of another. But more likely it's just Ziggler so he can eat a pin from Ambrose/Owens to stretch it out.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

Well guys, if there were ever a night to bring back a heel Shane McMahon...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> WWE is really trying to turn things around. I give them credit for this, but they have a huge hole to dig out of. They could speed up the process by doing something about THESE FUCKING ANNOUNCERS...HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!! PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!


How are they turning it around ? They were back to status quo with Reigns.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tiptup said:


> I wouldn't mind that triple threat match with KO, Ziggler and Ambrose. Would still rather it be just KO and Ambrose in the feud.


I wouldn't mind either but Ziggler has been made out to look so bad this year. It would probably be a better match with Ziggler added though.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Memphis7 said:


>


Goddess Stephanie didn't deserve that.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> I really hope Ziggler isnt being thrown into the feud.


Ambrose vs Owens vs Ziggler vs Breeze would be an awesome match for the IC Championship. If the next PPV wasn't Royal Rumble, where all four will be in the RR match, I'd like to see that.

Maybe they could do it on Raw in the next couple weeks and give it 15 minutes.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Exactly, and it isn't like he hasn't hit people with a sledge.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This Bella commercial is making me want to smoke


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Truthbetold said:


> Vince will get a louder pop than Reigns tonight.


yea, roof will blow off, and no matter how heel he could get in his promo, fans would still love him. that's why i'm saying reigns taking mcmahon out with a spear or something would be terrible booking, and wouldn't garner reigns the face reaction they want.


----------



## downfall109 (Oct 6, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> How are they turning it around ? They were back to status quo with Reigns.


I wouldn't say he's back to the status quo just yet. We'll see at the end


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Memphis7 said:


> The Feels


*Funny thing is that was the Ruthless Aggression Era, but nowadays feminists would campaign to have Reigns fired for even pushing her. Modern society is so pussified. Vince needs to say fuck everyone and drop the PC shit if he wants his show to rise to prominence again.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens needs to teach Reigns how to act pissed off after losing .


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki's feet alone is enough to make that anti smoking commercial great.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Vince will come back and announce he just bought TNA.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I just found out that were gonna get a NXT Takeover here in Dallas! Hell fucking yes!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Get away from him, JoJo!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JoJo :lenny


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bah gawd JoJo, my dick is broken in half!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Kevin Owens is a god! it's time for the WWE to see the best Heel in wrestling


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

mmmm JoJo


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

owens is great


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing delivery from Owens there.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lol, is this girl getting turned on by KO, her breast just grew.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I quit smoking almost 2 years ago and the Bellas make me want to start up again.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Jojo Always delicious.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens needs to drive Ambrose heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bully ray.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Loved that KO promo. This feud has legs. Good.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

wtf this looks like it's straight from TNA


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good booking and backstage segments?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Team TNA I mean ECW


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Backstage segments going up on a monday lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Wyatts better destroy them again


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh this is shaping up to be a good IC feud for once!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good interview by Owens, and nice Team Extreme segment.

Very passionate Raw so far with a good crowd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jojo in a pushup bra :rusevyes
Badass Roman :rusevyes
NXT OWENS :rusevyes
Backstage segments :rusevyes
GOOD BOOKING :rusevyes

I'M SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW :yay!
*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

please god have someone get 3d'd through a table tonight


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Are the Dudley' in the boiler room? LOL


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The left one.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Why did they get heels to do an Anti Smoking Messaged. The only heel who I think I could do a good PSA as a Heel would be Bo.

I am kinda marking out for ECW.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Why they had to show him Gore my boy Raven?


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

That promo was awesome !


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Backstage promo by just the wrestlers.

Is this WWE?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god, they are having them do an Aces and Eights style promo backstage.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Goddamn steph :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Take your asses back to the retirement home.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Didn't you already "settle it?" in that tables match just yesterday? Lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THE BOOKING AND WRITING TONIGHT HAS BEEN MASTERFUL.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did my ears deceive me? Did WWE finally give Devon a mic?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Majin Boo with Better Triceps has now been on what 3 straight Raws in 2015? Unbelievable.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Yo this RAW seems kinda good so far. Reigns in a pretty nice segment besides the slap-a-ho shit, KO going beast mode + promo, now a cool little backstage promo with the ECW guys.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This isn't extreme it's entertainment!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought they were done for. I guess it makes sense to give them one last go in Philly.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I thought Tommy Dreamer was done? :lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

GREAT RAW so far

Keep it up WWE!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Did the Wyatt's not settle it last night?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I am guessing Bubba Ray turns heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought ECW was about to break into a 90's ballad with the way they're posed up! :lol


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Well they got better quickly after last night. 

If I'm booking, Buh Buh turns. Bully rises.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Oh god, they are having them do an Aces and Eights style promo backstage.


You know how long people have been wanting promos backstage in new locations? That was great.

Now we need more backstage brawls.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Jojo in a pushup bra :rusevyes
> Badass Roman :rusevyes
> NXT OWENS :rusevyes
> Backstage segments :rusevyes
> ...


This shit is FUCKIN AMAZING. Is this the same WWE that we are watching?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

JOJO is A FUCKING BABE <3


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

BTW holy shit an off-location promo.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this has an old school raw feel to it so far, first time i've been invested since bryan's been gone.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I wonder when this guy will next turn up?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

From Death Valley said:


> I thought Tommy Dreamer was done? :lmao


Tommy Dreamer's been done for years. It's just nobody's told him.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

First time in a long time I'm sad when they go to commercials. Keep it going.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ECW guys better than the entire WWE roster at talking.

:ti


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Good RAW, so far...


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Being in Philly, it's cool taht they have another crack at The Wyatt's but The Wyatt's need to go over and I'd have Bray win it for them


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

ECW never gets old


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Never thought I'd see New Jack on Raw.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

OH MY BROTHER!
TES-TI-FY!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Well they got better quickly after last night.
> 
> If I'm booking, Buh Buh turns. Bully rises.


please.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The feels.
The flashbacks.
Fuck you, WWE.

:mj2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

That segment was good and expecting the match to be aswell, should be the main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The ECW old timer segment is the best segment on Raw so far. Nothing else has changed, which was predictable.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Why not have the Dudley's best the lon tonight for the feel good
Moment? Why are the wyatts always taking the falls for nostalgia? Its bullshit if they lose and only get one day of shine.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah Steph rocking a belly.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Being from philly seeing all flashbacks made me nostalgic...Then I realized the Wyatts need to get over so that killed those feelings..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You know how long people have been wanting promos backstage in new locations? That was great.
> 
> Now we need more backstage brawls.


100 f'n % agreed on both points. Get the hell out of the locker rooms and out of the arenas far more often.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Greenlawler said:


> I am guessing Bubba Ray turns heel.


If he turns into Bully Ray, Im ok with that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth and his cracky tales:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, time for some football.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Funny thing is that was the Ruthless Aggression Era, but nowadays feminists would campaign to have Reigns fired for even pushing her. Modern society is so pussified. Vince needs to say fuck everyone and drop the PC shit if he wants his show to rise to prominence again.*


You are 100% correct but it aint ever going to happen

Its so fucking stupid though as it would be so easy to get people over and ratings back up

They are there own worst enemy


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

This is why they need more backstage promos in different locations/settings. That ECW promo just now was cool and wouldn't have had the same effect if they were in the ring or being interviewed by some clown.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

yes my boy r truth I had a feeling he would show up its almost mania season got to get him ready to jump into random fueds


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Dreamer is the GOAT.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Does Lesnar have a kayfabe excuse for not being around??


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why hasn't he been released yet?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

R TRUTH??? Raw automatically 10/10 I they can get Bo Dallas a promo


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

ABigLegend said:


> Ambrose vs Owens vs Ziggler vs Breeze would be an awesome match for the IC Championship. If the next PPV wasn't Royal Rumble, where all four will be in the RR match, I'd like to see that.
> 
> Maybe they could do it on Raw in the next couple weeks and give it 15 minutes.


I'm not a big fan of multi man feuds. I want a singles blood feud between Ambrose/Owens.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Jojo in a pushup bra :rusevyes
> Badass Roman :rusevyes
> NXT OWENS :rusevyes
> Backstage segments :rusevyes
> ...


Who ever is in charge tonight needs the job full time. This raw has been wonderful thus far


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


>


Ran 'em right over.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

And here comes R truth I'm about to change the channel.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

pretty good raw so far although im drunk as fuck and as i write this a random R-Truth appears


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Who was the girl Steph was talkin to? :book


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This shit is FUCKIN AMAZING. Is this the same WWE that we are watching?


*
If this is the start of a new era, I'm happy to be apart of it. Aside from the pointless 20 minute match, it feels like a totally different show.*


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Wussup! Shut UP!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

A R-truth segment ......downhill from here...WWE U WAS DOING SO GOOD.smhh.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow a full rtruth entrance on TV. Normally he only does that during commercial these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More filler.

Same old Raw.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Truth still getting TV time?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow this has actually been an entertaining RAW so far


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Truth for the random "We have to stall to get to 9pm" match.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Philly crowd is pretty lively tonight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

genocide_cutter said:


> ECW never gets old


To me it does and I'm a ridiculously loyal fan to that promotion.
An appearance by Dreamer would mean so much more if I didn't see him jump around promotions every couple of months and an ECW revival every other year.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> R TRUTH??? Raw automatically 10/10 I they can get Bo Dallas a promo


lmfao this is fucking fantastic


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Whats up!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> How are they turning it around ? They were back to status quo with Reigns.


The guy has limitations but also a lot of strengths. I think he's been awful for most of 2015. Last night and tonight are the first flashes of even reasonable booking for Reigns. I'm not a blind hater. If booked as a hard hitting bad ass of few words, the guy could be a big draw.


----------



## lesnarF5XXX (Nov 30, 2015)

Bo lieve


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

BO STILL WORKS HERE? Mind Blown


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Bo Dallas Yaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

BO LIEVE!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WTF is this? Is this Bo!! And a real entrance?
:dance2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why are we getting a jobber vs jobber match? These two should be facing a top guy and losing to them .

Hopefully Bo will at least take this one.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Good god that was awful.

R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas, what a scintillating match up :woo


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

BTW not like anybody cares, but is Fandango/Johnny Curtis still employed? Hamstrung by a bad gimmick but there was some talent there.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Bo Dallas is on Raw?


Is this real life?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Who was the girl Steph was talkin to? :book


I thibk that was Renee


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

"This is what Philly needs" JBL
yes a concession/bathroom break


----------



## elbowdrop3000 (Nov 25, 2014)

raws looking good

andddd.... theres bo dallas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The leader of the Short Bus Bitches!!!!!!
YAAAAAASSSSSSS


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Goddamn steph :lol


He should've powerbombed her through a table for that. 

It's like she pulled out her massive dong and smacked Roman across the face with it. Stephanie into that kinky shit u kno. That dominatrix outfit at mania tells the story.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bo Dallas vs. R-truth. Is this main event?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So jobber match.

Why not have both these guys job to 2 new guys to get over? That could have been 2 squash matches instead of a piss break.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

R-Truth is more over than Roman no lie.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Vince !!!!!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> wtf this looks like it's straight from TNA


Good artist copy, Great artist steal.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> More filler.
> 
> Same old Raw.


If the match is less than 2 minutes and serves some sort of purpose, it's fine. The greatest eras in wrestling history had matches like this.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HE'S BAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bo Dallas' shtick has bene old for about two years, and I don't even think he's been doing it that long.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

HE'S HERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh shit vince..


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

How disrespectful towards R-Truth and Bo Dallas.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

that pop for Vinnie Mac :shiiit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Fuck your match, Vince is here.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol this match was just to set up VKM appearing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Man...or should I say, the McMan! 

Hahahaha. I'm so funny.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The guy has limitations but also a lot of strengths. I think he's been awful for most of 2015. Last night and tonight are the first flashes of even reasonable booking for Reigns. I'm not a blind hater. If booked as a hard hitting bad ass of few words, the guy could be a big draw.


If Reigns acted like Owens did tonight and not that stupid smile on his face, that segment could have been fine.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

He's here.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> More filler.
> 
> Same old Raw.


It's a 3 hour show, it needs filler, that's why 2 hours would be better


----------



## Dre (Nov 4, 2015)

Vince looks like fucking Dracula :lmao


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

VINCE!!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Bo Dallas! Such an under-used character.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dracula Burns arrived


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Vince is going to fire about Bo Dallas live on WWE Raw


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Philly please let Vince have it tonight, enough is enough and its time for a change


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Vince looks pretty good for his age


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince5 :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope to God the Dolphins win tonight so the Redskins only have to deal with the Eagles.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat vince walk :mark: :mark:


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

You can't whinge Raw is always the same, and then complain when they give two different superstars some ring time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at Dallas / Truth being a placeholder for Vince's arrival.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

They need to recreate Bo Dallas getting kicked out of the NXT arena and trying to escape security in a golf cart.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

R-Truth seen Vince on the titantron and got scared his black ass was gonna get fired:lmao


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

truelove said:


> "This is what Philly needs" JBL
> yes a concession/bathroom break


+1 haha.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The ratings fall off the cliff....I'll take care of this :vince2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

McMahon about to be hella over. Wrong thing for Roman.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

That reminded me of when Edge was cutting a promo during a Christian vs. Hurricane match on RAW. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince's brows are DONE.
Giving me Holiday Heart teas. 


Now I know why Truth has a match on Raw with full entrance. 

:vince


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Who was the girl Steph was talkin to? :book


Tina Turner


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

And people give KO shit about his appearance Bo Dallas looks fucking terrible lol.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

oh wow, the backstage limo cutscenes, i'm back in 1998, it's fuckin great.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So jobber match.
> 
> Why not have both these guys job to 2 new guys to get over? That could have been 2 squash matches instead of a piss break.


I have a sneaking suspicion that the match isn't going to finish.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I hope Reigns spears the crap out of Vince :mark:


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao im done


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The sobs you hear are the announcers crying tears of joy because of Vince can't be in their ears right now.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> More filler.
> 
> Same old Raw.


Dude they've always had those


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Hope to God the Dolphins win tonight so the Redskins only have to deal with the Eagles.


Like wise with my Eagles so just have to worry about your Skins.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

When was the last time Vince was on raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> If the match is less than 2 minutes and serves some sort of purpose, it's fine. The greatest eras in wrestling history had matches like this.


Not with jobbers like this they didn't.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao No, really, fuck your match. Vince is here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*GET THESE JOBBERS OUT THE RING VINCE :Out :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I've missed Vince's walk so much.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

In the middle of a match. Really Vince.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Hahahaha Vince shitting on this match IS GOLD


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

truelove said:


> Vince looks pretty good for his age


Agreed it's nice to see him still looking good

And thank for Vince, I love Bo but I hate watching him face R-Truth.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL why is Vince interrupting this???

Bo to be revealed as Vinnie Mac's Chosen One


----------



## lesnarF5XXX (Nov 30, 2015)

So disrespectful to truth and bo to do that


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

haaaaa the walk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bo/Truth getting cancelled, Vince still holding the talents back


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I really like how that just booked that. Vince is more important than two jobbers jobbing around.

Or, in Bo's case, jiggling around.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

THE BOSS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Vince looks old as fuck


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :buried


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Too Early! hahahaahaha


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait, he's doing this now? During a match? Okay lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Senile Senior Citizen alert....Say that 3 times fast.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

This muthafucka....


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

And Vinnie Mac cuts off floppy tits mid-match lmao.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL that's F'd up


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

GET OUT OF VINCE'S RING NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that the match isn't going to finish.


Ding ding ding ! We have a winner


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Vince just fucking buried them!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

One of best themes ever loool


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince you egomaniac.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

This filler match made a lot of sense now that Vince came out.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Vince gonna walk in the ring and say "get this ****** Truth outta my ring" :mj2


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO Vince.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And you bury talent.... Fuck vince.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Now masa I don't means no trouble.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

R-Truth and Bo Dallas just got Rhyno & Tajiri treatment.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Bubba turns heel, the grabs the mic...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, he got old.

:mj2


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

IT'S THE OLD OUT OF TOUCH BASTARD :mark: :mark :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Reigns still that gassed?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince is looking really good these days.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah way to put over your talent.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

You know ratings are bad when Vince is on screen


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Way to bury the talent further, Vince


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn Vince is a savage he don't have time for no jobbers.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i really don't like how they did truth and bo tbh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GRAPEFRUITS :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince just shit on them:lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> R-Truth seen Vince on the titantron and got scared his black ass was gonna get fired


Actually all the articles for years have said that Vince really likes R-Truth.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Burial of the year. RIP Truth and Bo. Damn.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns sweating? well he has to walk down the steps again today so good observation Vince


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why? Not a fan of truth or Bo Dallas but that's not very fair. Why give them full entrances to just cut the match short?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Vince is gassed


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Did he just cuss ? Lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

What is he doing? I'm so confused.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Amazing what Ben Gay and ENsure allow the old farts to do.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Someone get a gif of him on the chair :ha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL at the chair nerd trying to give Vince the folding chair.
:ha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

oh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically this is Vince/Reigns foreplay.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao trying to give Vince a steel chair to sit in


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Vince walks in kicks these clowns out = WWE would like to address the release of Bo and Truth, I wish we could say it was a pleasure.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I hope this leads to a Bo Dallas and r truth tag team


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reigns you better get ready to

STAND BACK


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Vince just hijacked his own show........and an AD????


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are we going to get Vince on commentary .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

finalnight said:


> Actually all the articles for years have said that Vince really likes R-Truth.


I was joking. I joke a lot in this thread.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


> Damn Vince is a savage he don't have time for no jobbers.


Real life booking.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

That grape fruit walk is back!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Reigns is gonna sweat alittle bit more."

No reaction. Commercial.

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Monday night ads!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> IT'S THE OLD OUT OF TOUCH BASTARD :mark: :mark :mark:


Nah, it's Mr. McMahon. Never confuse him with Vince McMahon.

If the character of Mr. McMahon ran WWE it'd be a lot more entertaining than the real life Vince McMahon.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

As much as we shit on him, we all love this old bastard.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Using vince as ratings draw to tune in longer??? Very well played WWE


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG! Vince sat down!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Tells the talents to get out of the ring just so he can pull up a chair beside commentary* :vince


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I wanted to see R-Truth beat Bo. Damn you Vince.


----------



## downfall109 (Oct 6, 2014)

WTF was that?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Roman Empire said:


> What is he doing? I'm so confused.


Amazingly, so is he.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Come in, shout and sit. That's the manly thing to do. All he needs is a beer.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I love how people are marking out for the guy that they keep trashing every week on this forum :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T *Appropriately placed commercials roud*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"Roman Reigns is gonna sweat a little more."

Translation: commercial break. :MAD


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Savage Vince :applause


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

In before "Stone Cold! Stone Cold!" from :cole when Roman spears McMahon. :bahgawd


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

So who is going to yell stupid shit at Cole all night now?


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes Vince this is what the people want to see, you sitting in a chair.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Come in, shout and sit. That's the manly thing to do. All he needs is a beer.


He's gonna sit and watch his match and make him sweat lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> LOL at the chair nerd trying to give Vince the folding chair.
> :ha


:vince3 No! Gimme the other one damnit!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That last segment brought to you by Depends Undergarments!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Stopped the match then took a seat outside. I'm confused as shit right now


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

truelove said:


> So who is going to yell stupid shit at Cole all night now?


Kevin Dunn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CJ said:


>


:rollins


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Put the belt on Vince


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn, a bit harsh on Truth/Bo :lol Always cool to see vince though, no matter what anyone says about him it's always a big deal when he shows up and he always elevates whoever he's involved with.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

truelove said:


> So who is going to yell stupid shit at Cole all night now?


Why do you think Vince got a seat right next to Cole?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT DESPERATE Ratings reach.

Pathetic.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Vince hijacking his own company/show and interrupting a jobbers match is as kayfabe as it gets god damnit! hahahah. Too funny.


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

This is the first time in awhile that a commercial break actually makes sense!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

YO, this is really gonna happen tonight :lmao











:maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE blatantly about to pull a TNA. 

Vince referring to himself as God Almighty.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

reigns vs big show!


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Lmfao!!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

PUSH VINCE LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So he can cuss.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Now hes getting back into the ring..... lol


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Where the fuck did Vince come from? When I walked out of the room Bo Dallas was coming out. Must've been a fast match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is terribly awkward.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I really hope Vince just sat in the chair in total silence for the duration of that commercial break.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

As much as I shit on Vince I gotta say I kinda miss the old bastard.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''Come out here and get your medicine'' :vince


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Micheal Cole Happy Vince aint screaming down his headset


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank God they finally stopped putting Vince in an oversized suit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Medicine is code for something else.

This is definitely foreplay.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are doing this already? This is pretty early.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They had no creative ideas so Vince decided he would just waste 15 minutes :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I love how they are booking Reigns now


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, Steph hit Roman so hard he put his armour back on.

She can throw.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go. This is going t be interesting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And no pop for Reigns that time. LOL


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> ''Come out here and get your medicine'' :vince


LOl..what i thought too..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Roman walking that isle?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

McMahon about to run circles on the mic.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

The Armor is back on

Shits about to get real
:mark:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Vince should thank Roman. Would be a major swerve.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This has the making of flop written all over it. 



OMG, how will WWE blow this.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Come on Vince, troll the smarks...smile and give Reigns a huge hug...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> ''Come out here and get your medicine''


I hope HBK trained Reigns well.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Roman joining Vince? 
:mark:
SWERRRRRVE.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't think Vince realized they were back from commercial when he said let the bastard sweat, think that was meant just for the audience lol.


----------



## vp8831 (Feb 28, 2012)

Reigns needs to beat up Vince!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Vince: [boner intensifies]


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Heard a needle drop during that entrance.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Where the fuck did Vince come from? When I walked out of the room Bo Dallas was coming out. Must've been a fast match.


Vince canceled the match lol


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Vince:"Why are you not over Goddamit!".


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I love Vince the character,I hate vince the booker however...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Still with that stupid smile.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

This should be veeeeery interesting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince wants to be his bottom so bad.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Don't gimmie that smile, I can't resist that :vince


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love how Vince has that collar tight to hide the turkey neck.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Hope they break kayfabe and Vince joins the Roman kiss my ass club.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wow Reigns and Vince in the ring at the same time, this is awkward. I wonder how is past lovers Cena and Rock, and his abusive on and off againg bf Austin well feel about this


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

momentum is dying. 


lmao Vince had to critique Reigns to not smile.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Romaaan reiggggns tilting his fist and...roooomaaaan reiiiigns


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If this ends with Vince dumping Reigns in a garbage truck ala Eric Bischoff :mark:


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Vince best heel of all time lool GOAT VINCE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha :vince3 SEX.


----------



## TMob97 (Feb 4, 2014)

"Were back on the air"


"What?????"

"Where back on the air"

Lmao did anyone catch that with the guy whispering in Vince's ear?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:ha :HA I always missed Vince out here


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Vince is gonna make Roman join the Kiss my ass club.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck I love Mr. McMahon.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

so early for this segment, it should have been main event


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Vince is going to praise him when Reigns doesn't apologize.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Get on your hands and knees and bark for me Roman!

:vince


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Is Reigns gonna kiss Vince's ass? Haha


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck did I say?

:lmao

This is just to get Vince off once the segment is over. :lmao

This fucking company.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

God damn it Sheamus


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

LMAO VINNIE MAC GONNA THROW DOWN


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Vince is such a g


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

If anything other than Vince eating a superman punch happens I'm turning this off and etching the Eli manning comedy hour


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SHEAMUS GTFO :mjout :mjout :mjout*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Christ...there went any momentum.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Vince eager as hell to get to grappling with Roman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.

They Blew It.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

REALLY? Please get the fuck out of here sheamus


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Vince has balls of steel :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

McMahon the face :ha


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I miss the days when JR and King would offer their commentary into what's happening. 

I hate the current commentators are just dead silent.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

This is getting interesting.

Edit: Oh wait no here comes Sheamus.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Man, I don't know why I'm over here expecting Lesnar to return tonight.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

What a way to ruin a segment Sheamus


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Sheamus......


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Fuck of Sheamus


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Sheamus just farted then.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Sheamus just killed this entire segment


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Man are we still getting more Reigns/Sheamus.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

This went Terrible Blvd that fast.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't know about anyone else but Vince is starting to look like Mr. Bean to me...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince wanting to fight Reigns LMFAO!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> @ronkillings1 is wondering when he'll continue his match against @thebodallas on #Raw!!


:rileylol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Go away Sheamus.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fella is fucking *WOAT. *


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't Sheamus wreck Triple H when he debuted?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Sheamus ruining a good segment...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> I love Vince the character,I hate vince the booker however...


I think people forget the difference sometimes.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

This went from fun to fucked fast. Thanks Shaemus.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Well this is starting to get into awkward shitty booking territory.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Sheamus just wrecked the fans with that one comment. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Sheamus again.

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Get the D-lister McGregor off TV :Out


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Vince has shown more balls than Reigns ever has in this segment.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome Burn by Sheamus!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

mcmahon looks so old, those eyes... kinda sad to see.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol sheamus raped the crowd


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Love how everyone is now trolling on Reigns smirk even Vince and Sheamus


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Heard a faint "We don't that" chant. Anyone else?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

LOLWUT


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Sheamus ruined this segment.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Boring....


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus just admitted he's rubbish and boring?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Did he just say the people are stupid because they paid money to see Sheamus.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Sheamus is so much better on the mic than Reigns.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus has beaten Reigns twice and _he_ challenges him tonight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is shit...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WORLD TITLE DEFENSES ON RAW






















THE RETURN OF THE ASSHOLE CHANT :dead2 :dead2 :dead2*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

No Roman, you don't deserve it, says Vince.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman to about win on a RAW. 

Ratings :vince$


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Sheamus just ruined this segment.. Fuck that useless talentless piece of shit.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Vince McMahon doing his thing out there.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

lol @ everyone telling Roman to wipe the smirk off his face. I like Roman, but he doesn't need to smile at everything.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

YAAAASSSHOLE


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

did they just pick a random episode of RAW from 98 and just say "replace Austin with Reigns and run the show dammit"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ohhhh :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Are we going to get Vince on commentary .


What a manoeuvre that would be


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

My ball jokes roman. Roman sucks again, bye.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Asshole Chants are back!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Am I hearing the asshole chant


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good more food/testicle references


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Vince has a better physique than Reigns does. Look at his shoulders.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ROman speaking the truth.

Roman has been on fire since last night :maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shots fired, shots fired!


----------



## Dre (Nov 4, 2015)

Tater tots part 2 :mj2


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Roman got a new gimmick.
Dick jokes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ASSHOLE Chant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lmao weak "Asshole" chant, but valiant effort. 



Tatar tots and prunes.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Roman calling Vince out


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roman Reigns got a fetish for balls. :lmao


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns just :wow


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Why is Reigns so fixated on testicles?


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Prunes? ... Really?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Roman spittin truth


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

You sob! :vince


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Reigns would be such a great heel.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

From tater tots to prunes. I tuned in just in time. What a fail.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

And he's back to corny joke Roman.................AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Is that Reigns new go to now? Comparing someones testicles to a fruit/vegetable. Fantastic.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The cursing is bleeding my innocent ears...


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Insult the boss and get a title match... WWE logic... at least with Reigns winning the title tonight, he can't infect the Rumble.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

RIGHT IN THE NUTS!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess we know the outcome of that match now don't we.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so weak. :lmao
So fucking weak :lmao


I can't. :lmao


I fucking can't :lmao


What is life :lmao

:lmao

:done


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Prunes come on now.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

So, Reigns is gonna get fired then he's gonna have to work his way back by winning a match to gain his contract lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Vince is awesome :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes asshole chant

edit - yooooouuuuu'ree (possibly) fired :vince5


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

:LOL :ti :HA :ha


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

LMAO WTF :lmao


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Snatch that mic!


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Vince just kicks him in the groin and walks out??

lmao no way did that just happen


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Do al reigns promos involved him discussing other peoples testicles?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ok that was epic :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince kicked Roman in the balls.

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

hahaha yes romans getting the belt tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did....did they just have Vince McMahon punk out their top babyface?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Easy vince, don't tear your quads again.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

From tator tots to prunes smhhh lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

What the f^ck was that???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Old Man Vince with the nutshot just because.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

So..... Reigns wins via interference. Obvious outcome?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

This entire first hour :mark:

so sports entertained right now


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Way to bury roman... Christ this is stupid.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Reigns is a little too concerned with the size of other guys balls.

And dang Vince give Roman that Undertaker treatment.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lmao, I guess the only good I got out of this segment is that Vince here means no Authority (Stephanie & HHH)


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Me and my brother just marked out hard as hell with that you're fired lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was so fucking bad :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha GOAT 2015 RAW just for the fuckery. :ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns got owned:lol

Twice in one hour

GOT DAMN


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I see where this is going. They're really giving us reasons to stay invested throughout the night.

Reigns is going to lose, get fired, and go OFF. Can't wait.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I would take Cena over sheamus as champion any day. I cant stand this


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Mr. McMahon character is seriously GOAT :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:done No chill from Vince


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

Man this guy is so terrible. He is ruining such a mega push cause he has no mic skills. Get him a fucking mouthpiece.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

spinningedge said:


> So..... Reigns wins via interference. Obvious outcome?


If he does he is still fired. He has to win the title


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That was a good segment. :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

:mark: ECW extreme rules match


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

That was such a casual kick to the groin hahaha


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Can someone make a sound clip of Roman's OOHHHHH!


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

I was gonna go to sleep early but it seems I may watch now...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow they are really going balls to the wall, an eight man Extreme Rules match on Raw?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Is Reigns winning the title tonight?

Steph AND Vince have both got the better of him tonight - he has to win? Reigns winning the title with Vince & Steph going crazy at ringside could be awesome.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Asshole chants made my day.

Finally the pussy WWE crowd.

:denzel


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

This has been an action packed hour, great raw so far. Still not that big on Reigns but they are really putting together an interesting show tonight


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Vince stealing Taker's patented dick kick. Roman needs some tips from Joey Ryan


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

What the fuck lololololol? Vince with a nut shot.....now some fuckery I guess for the rest of the show?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This feels like an old school RAW lol also it's crazy how good of shape Vince is in at his age


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Is Reigns a ******? He keeps talking about testicles.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Bring on the rematches!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Rematch raw


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> That was a good segment. :lol


meh


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Okay, everyone, even if you don't believe, I ask that you put your hands together and pray.

'Dear Lord, I ask of you just one thing,
Make sure Roman Reigns loses and is fired on RAW tonight.
His lack of mic and ring skill and the fact that the entire show has revolved around this embarrassment to the sport of professional wrestling for so long has made many of your children hate what we love so much.
So please,
End our suffering,
Save us.

Amen'


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Best way to Disassociate Reigns from Vince push that everyone was accusing him of making. 

A kick to the nuts was enough. Nice!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Roman got slapped like a bitch and Kicked in balls and we are only an hour in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is the best RAW since the RAW after Mania. Might even be better. I'm so stunned by how great this show has been. An hour has passed and we've only seen one long and pointless match.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Ba da ba da ba skiiii ba bop ba dop bop .... ba bop ba dop bop ... skiii ba bop ba dop bop .... ba bop ba bop .... ba da ba da ba skiii ba bop ba dop bop .... yeeeeah, I'm a scatmaaaaan.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

When was the last time the WWE World Heavyweight Championship title changed hands on RAW? The Ruthless Aggression era? I know it happened a lot during the Attitude Era.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I want to hang with the disrespectful side of Vince McMahon for 24 hours. Can you imagine how much fuckery a disrespectful Vince McMahon could get into in 24 hours?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Erik. said:


> The Mr. McMahon character is seriously GOAT :lol


:lol It is indeed, wish he was a bit younger so he can be a part of segments more often.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Reigns got owned:lol
> 
> Twice in one hour
> 
> GOT DAMN


Kind of has to win the title or look like the biggest loser ever.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Damn Roman just got kicked straight in the Tater Tots


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

New Champ tonight kind of ironic considering what happened last year in phily


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Vince is gold on the mic, got to give him that.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I could get down with Roman aligning with Vince. Everyone knows that's his guy, might as well ride with it :draper2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So HHH really isn't "at home" which is why he doesn't want Steph to fire him because he's going to fuck Reigns up at the end of the night.
Because it's 1999.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow I can't believe all that was crammed into the first hour of raw


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Someone gif Roman getting smacked then kicked together. :ha


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Triple H to get Reigns fired.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Reigns got owned:lol
> 
> Twice in one hour
> 
> GOT DAMN


Wait until he destroys Vince....then goes Attitude Era and finally superman punches Steph.....god it would be great.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

magictrevor said:


> Do al reigns promos involved him discussing other peoples testicles?


Who's Al Reigns?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Win or you're fired, he really is the next Cena, how many times has that happened to him.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *This is the best RAW since the RAW after Mania. Might even be better. I'm so stunned by how great this show has been. An hour has passed and we've only seen one long and pointless match.*


Ye it's been a pretty good raw so far


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Been the best RAW for a while


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That nutshot.

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

When was the last time we saw a WWE Title change on RAW? This night has been crazy so far, it looks to be going that route.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

So Roman Reigns has just been made more of a pussy.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

MyaTheBee said:


> The cursing is bleeding my innocent ears...


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns getting the Rollins air time tonight and frankly makes me miss the man :Rollins


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Slap in the face by Steph, kick in the nuts by Vince, a cynic would say they really want to get Reigns over.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

You'd probably all mark for the prunes line if SCSA or The Rock said it.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

If Reigns doesn't win the title tonight he's going to look like such a chump..

Maybe this is how Reigns gets the title, with an epic raw win..


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Sonic ad promoting their tator tots. Coincidence? More than likely not.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Vince returning plus Reigns winning the title would bring a fairly big ratings boost, I imagine.

Either Reigns win the title with Vince going crazy at ringside OR Reigns gets screwed again and takes out Vince. Both sound like a good ending to Raw.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Okay, everyone, even if you don't believe, I ask that you put your hands together and pray.
> 
> 'Dear Lord, I ask of you just one thing,
> Make sure Roman Reigns loses and is fired on RAW tonight.
> ...


Zzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Vince is finally back to get roman over.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> When was the last time we saw a WWE Title change on RAW? This night has been crazy so far, it looks to be going that route.


CM Punk cashing in on Edge ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns will get fired, so the WWE can try and get it so the WWE universe fights to get him reinstated to get him over. Reigns will then start to fuck with HHH (like buying tix at WWE events) and that will set up they match at RR where if Reigns can beat HHH he is reinstated but if he can't, he is gone forever.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Reigns get fired Triple H reinstate him because he wants to go cerebral assassin on his ass Steph and Vince and even Sheamus question his decision Roman beats him at mania or the RR and this will be forgotten.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman should win tonight.

HHH challenges for Rumble.

Owens should win the Rumble.

Roman vs Owens at WM.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So WWE testing out of Reigns possibly getting fired will work to maintain ratings til the end of the show now

Let's see if it works


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Sheamus farting when he came out though, madness.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Who's Al Reigns?


''Big Pup'' Al Reigns


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> That nutshot.
> 
> :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


Vince barely got his foot in the air.

Time stood still.

People were born.

People died. 

The earth turned.

And then Roman finally reacted to it.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> You'd probably all mark for the prunes line if SCSA or The Rock said it.


Probably because they actually have charisma.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Woah NXT coming to Pittsburgh that's too close to me, tho I prefer coming back home and going to baclay or anyone in the tri state area.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ew, do not like the new Royal Rumble logo


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

wow its jack swagger


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Memphis7 said:


> Ye it's been a pretty good raw so far


What's funny about this is that it has had nothing to do with Reigns, but because of what Reigns did. Imagine if someone who had gotten over on his own was in that position.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Stephanie is now listening to her ....










Album backstage.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

wtf is this theme


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

mightymike1986 said:


> Wait until he destroys Vince....then goes Attitude Era and finally superman punches Steph.....god it would be great.


Well he will never hit Steph because of the PG thing but I can definitely see him knocking out or spearing Vince. 


KuritaDavion said:


> Kind of has to win the title or look like the biggest loser ever.


Pretty much. If Reigns wins the title tonight then you can tell WWE is desperate as hell right now. Kinda seems like they booked themselves into a corner.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

ABigLegend said:


> Is Reigns winning the title tonight?


lol no. Roman loses and gets fired. Somebody reinstates him. Roman then demands HHH at RR.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Who's Al Reigns?


Romans more talented less pushed younger brother.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns maybe getting fired :mark:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"SEE WE DON'T LIKE HIM HE'S NOT THE CORPORATE PICK PLEASE GUYS HE'S NOT WE'RE TRASH TALKING HIM ON TV PLEASE LIKE HIM"


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Surely Reigns won't be cheated out of the title for the 178th time?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Tag team match playa!!!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Piss Break


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns will get fired, so the WWE can try and get it so the WWE universe fights to get him reinstated to get him over. Reigns will then start to fuck with HHH and that will set up they match at RR where if Reigns can beat HHH he is reinstated but if he can't, he is gone forever.


I think a more entertaining route to go down would be for Reigns to win the title tonight. Vince, HHH and Steph all angry and trying to get Reigns to lose it, but fail, then Lesnar wins the Rumble and it's Reigns/Lesnar II at WM32.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seriously, is Vince Russo booking this show? 

Title defenses on RAW
Storyline advancement
Backstage segments
Serious characters
MR. MCMAHON
Asshole chants
Pointless matches kept to a minimum

I feel like it's 1999 again.*


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ryback back to jobber status, classic.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

If the extreme rules match has blood, I won't be fully convinced that this RAW isn't from '98.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Sheamus farting when he came out though, madness.


What did I miss?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Something is wrong when the foreign heel wrestlers look more formidable and charismatic than the American heroes. 

There must be a message there somewhere.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why Alberto sweating so hard?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/14*



Zigberg said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzz.


Oh, poor thing, Reigns is so boring that he put you too sleep.

LET ME TYPE IN BOLD THEN!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just to let everyone know, anyone could replace Roman and this storyline would be equally if not more ambrose4) over.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah I'm out. First Stephanie emasculating Roman. fpalm
Then Vince comes out to for no reason. Steph could've just appeared on the Tron to tell Roman all that shit.
No swerves with Vince. And the fans are chanting "LET'S GO SHEAMUS!" except they're not.
Will check out for HLA I mean Divas match later and in HD upload. 
Enjoy the fuckery.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

no way vince lets him win


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/14*



magictrevor said:


> Romans more talented less pushed younger brother.


Roman's younger brothers is called Centurion, Gladiator and Gaul though lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

can't believe they would waste a FIRE theme like that on the league of fuckin nations.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/14*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Triple H to get Reigns fired.


and in the 9th hour of Triple H screwing Reigns chance. 





"If ya smell what the rock is cooking"


The Rock comes out interferes with HHH interfering and thus buys Roman the time to pin and win. 


This builds up the HHH vs The Rock, WrestleMania match......


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/14*



Merry Blissmas said:


> *Seriously, is Vince Russo booking this show?
> 
> Title defenses on RAW
> Storyline advancement
> ...


lol


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I figured out Wade Barrett's new gimmick, he's replacing Where's Wally.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The Wyatts/ECW match could be really, really over with the crowd tonight. An Extreme Rules match in Philly with a bunch of ECW Originals? Yes please.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

I hope Barrett's on the show tonight. I like him the most out of the League of Nations


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Man I saw bo Dallas come out and left the room to do something. Missed everything...


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> What did I miss?


Just a little frrt lol


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Channel changer match .. Pass


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/14*



Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Roman's younger brothers is called Centurion, Gladiator and Gaul though lol


Spartan, Trojan and Troy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This match would mean something if it was:

Ryback from mid 2012
Rusev from late 2014/ early 2015
Del Rio from late 2010/ early 2011
Swagger from mid 2010


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/14*



gamegenie said:


> and in the 9th hour of Triple H screwing Reigns chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Rock is not going to be at mania.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn a "We the People" chant roud


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

The best part of this match is Lana


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

just get these fucks out of the ring, and play the theme. and fire del rio, he brings everything down.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Laugh it up, but... I want this match to end so we can get some Divas action. Just no Naomi, bellas, fox, tamina, natalya...


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Holy shit SWAGGER CHANTS lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/14*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Spartan, Trojan and Troy.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Truthbetold said:


> Vince is finally back to get roman over.


By GAWD If it it makes me have a heart attack to get him over, I'll do it! :vince3


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

The first hour of RAW was good


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This match...Swagger vs the 2 guys he is the personal jobber to :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Was Ryback pretending to be a dog then?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Basically, this tag match should be called "Roman Reigns in Two Years".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If they are serious about fixing this product, they seriously need to work on the mid-card. The mid-card shining is the key to WWE getting better because it takes up a good portion of WWE programming. Besides the 50/50 booking, nobody in the mid-card really feels like a star. We're starting to see Owens emerge, and Ambrose is kind of there, but besides that nothing in the mid-card feels important because it's a bunch of nobodies just wrestling. Take a look back at some old successful eras. The mid-card wrestlers seemed like stars and the things they did mattered.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What if Shane came back tonight :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

R.i.P Swagger


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Poor Swagger.

Time for a heel turn for Ryback...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

They just can't throw Swagger a bone can they?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Truthbetold said:


> Vince is finally back to get roman over.


Great pic.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

This SHOULD be the highest rated RAW in a long time. Great show.

If they keep stuff like this up - people will start tuning back in. I'm one of the guys who doesn't watch all the time - but stays up to date on stuff... but I'm locked in right now.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL at Del Rio nearly falling :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So HHH really isn't "at home" which is why he doesn't want Steph to fire him because he's going to fuck Reigns up at the end of the night.
> Because it's 1999.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

'These men have had some great battles over the years.' 
Cole, if by over the years you mean last year... then you're absolutely right.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol del rio could barely keep his balance. what a bum


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Swagger can't catch a break. Poor bastard.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Del Rio almost fall?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only thing that can save that main event is if Shane McMahon were to come back, even if it was as a face to save Reigns, I would still :mark: out because Shane is the man. Otherwise, they blew their load in one night.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

spinningedge said:


> This SHOULD be the highest rated RAW in a long time. Great show.
> 
> If they keep stuff like this up - people will start tuning back in. I'm one of the guys who doesn't watch all the time - but stays up to date on stuff... but I'm locked in right now.


Anymore....every once in 3 months....they do put together a good Raw. It should be 2 hours.....3 is just too long.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

I just wish they'd put the strap on Reigns. Take the armbands off and let him sink or swim. I can't take this Daniel Bryan storyline rehash. Nothing can be worse than Sheamus being the number 1 heel in the company, surely?!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CH25 said:


> CM Punk cashing in on Edge ?


Was that in 2006?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> What if Shane came back tonight :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Remember when WWE used to kill us to death with matches that involved Great Khali and Hornswoggle accompanied by Natalya.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

mightymike1986 said:


> Anymore....every once in 3 months....they do put together a good Raw. It should be 2 hours.....3 is just too long.


If it was two hours, ninety minutes would be dedicated to Reigns are more talented guys would never get any time.


----------



## NattyLight2822 (Dec 15, 2015)

Honestly i think the best story line would come with Regins winning.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

John Cena heel turn tonight I'm calling it, returns and costs reigns the title and his job because he wants his spot back.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Truthbetold said:


> Vince is finally back to get roman over.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao AMAZING


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> If they are serious about fixing this product, they seriously need to work on the mid-card. The mid-card shining is the key to WWE getting better because it takes up a good portion of WWE programming. Besides the 50/50 booking, nobody in the mid-card really feels like a star. We're starting to see Owens emerge, and Ambrose is kind of there, but besides that nothing in the mid-card feels important because it's a bunch of nobodies just wrestling. Take a look back at some old successful eras. The mid-card wrestlers seemed like stars and the things they did mattered.


Plus they do the same matches to death so between that and the 50/50 booking it feels like 80% of the show is redundant. It's amazing Ambrose is still as liked as he is given what they've done to him and it's Owens' personality that shines for him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Just to let everyone know, anyone could replace Roman and this storyline would be equally if not more ambrose4) over.


And that fabulous crackhead would be able to go back and forth on the mic with Steph and Vince while emoting something other than "smirk babygurl" as he gets smacked in the face and kicked in the yambags.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> lol del rio could barely keep his balance. what a bum





Lok said:


> Del Rio almost fall?


Probably because he hurt his knee last night!!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

What the fuck is going on


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Adam Rose..what is this? Cbeebies?


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

Has the only person of any note to be involved in things so far been Roman Reigns, and admittedly only in getting some gimmick match scheduled? Not a great sign if this is all they can seem to find, to begin with.

e.
v.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Adam Rose shitting on Flair :ha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, well that bit there wasn't too bad. :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

What is this Rosebush shit....Is this new?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

She already got one divorce done.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Damn adam rose just ROASTED FUCK OUT DREAMER


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Ziggler already wrestled tonight, so we aren't getting him Vs. Breeze...thank God.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF at constantly giving Breeze the jobber intros already


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe because I have something against Majin Buu with Better Triceps and always have but that was actually a decent crack at Tommy Dreamer imo.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince3 to bring out heel :cena4 to beat down Roman? Take my fucking money. :banderas


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I was a big shane mark when I was a kid! He was the king of spots. That match with Rock when he fell from the top of the cell when Rock dragged him :mark:. In other news please take the title off Charlotte. Paige is the top diva, and most over with casuals. Makes no sense you got someone so marketable. And you give it to the charisma vaccum Charlotte. Other then her daddy is Ric.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another meaningless match and now this moron.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm enjoying these Rosebush segments. WWE can't be bothered in showing Breeze his entrance????


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Adam Rose bringing the lulz yet again. :lel

However, he was wrong about the Ric / Charlotte marriage bit. Charlotte actually needs two more marriages _and_ divorces in order to catch up with her old man in that aspect. 8*D


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Rose wasn't that bad. Better then the last time I saw him.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> What is this Rosebush shit....Is this new?


Nah they've done it a few times


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match will kick ass


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:mark::mark: Breeze!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Breeze and Neville had great matches in NXT. This should be good.*


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

The man that charisma forgot coming out to crickets.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'm really digging rose in his new schtick. good job by wwe to actually make that guy relevant.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Neville/Breeze? Should be a good match.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Flumpnugget said:


> John Cena heel turn tonight I'm calling it, returns and costs reigns the title and his job because he wants his spot back.


I've been waiting for that for years. I hope it happens but I doubt it.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Truthbetold said:


> Vince is finally back to get roman over.


:maury

This is too much. CM Punk as Scar is just ace.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

This match should be good, but neither of these man can afford a loss.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I know I'm not in a lot of company here on these forums but I love the miz


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> And that fabulous crackhead would be able to go back and forth on the mic with Steph and Vince while emoting something other than "smirk babygurl" as he gets smacked in the face and kicked in the yambags.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Prince Pretty vs The Man that Charisma Forgot


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Jbl- Neville would have to sneak up on mirror to come his hair ....

Loooooool Thats was good 1


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

woops my bad for the double post


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Vince kicked Roman in the balls.
> 
> :ti :ti :ti


:vince "Gotta make Roman look strong dammit!" :vince3

:trips "I took that ass beating last night for nothing..." :trips7


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Was that in 2006?


2008


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> And that fabulous crackhead would be able to go back and forth on the mic with Steph and Vince while emoting something other than "smirk babygurl" as he gets smacked in the face and kicked in the yambags.


Can you imagine Reigns laying the pipe on some girl something serious then shit goes sour and she turns into a dick whipped scorned woman. Kiki shows up to Reigns house and starts slapping him repeatedly and all Reigns says while getting slapped is "Babygurl..................c'mon Babygurl.................don't do this babygurl..........why you gotta be like this Babygurl............Babygurl."

:done


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This fucking match.. Can I have Swagger and Ryback back please?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn Summer!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Breeze vs Neville would be such a great match if MIz wasn't out here ruining it.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

miz still has a job?...and neville...and Breeze...dam


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## WWE Is EWW (Dec 15, 2015)

Roman Reigns is gonna pin Sheamus clean tonight and win the WWE WHC. But then, Stephanie and Vince are going to come out and strip him of the title. And then, Roman is gonna snap and super-man punch Vince and spear Stephanie.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I know I'm not in a lot of company here on these forums but I love the miz


No I like the miz too, *hides*.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This? This is midcard hell.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

The Miz:"you're doing it wrong, Neville, you should try hidding your ears from the camera!".


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just now at the part with Vince... And people around here actually believed he was going blind :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Did Byron just make a Daniel Bryan reference on Raw? Half-Life 3 confirmed.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

WWE Is EWW said:


> Roman Reigns is gonna pin Sheamus clean tonight and win the WWE WHC. But then, Stephanie and Vince are going to come out and strip him of the title. And then, Roman is gonna snap and super-man punch Vince and spear Stephanie.


roman will spear steph in the butt.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Crowd dead as f^ck for this


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

WWE Is EWW said:


> Roman Reigns is gonna pin Sheamus clean tonight and win the WWE WHC. But then, Stephanie and Vince are going to come out and strip him of the title. And then, Roman is gonna snap and super-man punch Vince and spear Stephanie.


There's no way he'll touch Stephanie


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heel :cena4


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE Is EWW said:


> Roman Reigns is gonna pin Sheamus clean tonight and win the WWE WHC. But then, Stephanie and Vince are going to come out and strip him of the title. And then, Roman is gonna snap and super-man punch Vince and spear Stephanie.


They are never having any male assault Stephanie or any other female on the show. PG or not PG it would be absolutely devastating to WWE.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmao you are a extra xaiver 2.0


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

TripleG said:


> Did....did they just have Vince McMahon punk out their top babyface?


Don't see why not, they had Steph neuter him to open the show, this is how the McMahon family get their face of the company over in 2015.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Breeze deserves better than this.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The only scenario where I would EVER want to see Cena return early or at all (Rather Sheamus then Cena). Is if he comes back and turns heel. But that won't happen, as their is no money in it.


----------



## StompKing (Dec 10, 2015)

all we need now is random appearances by kane, johnny ace, a john cena heel turn lol, hell daniel bryan, brock lesnar and seth rollins then this night will be unforgettably masterfully fuckerful of fuckery..oh yes shane o mac falling 50 feet somewhere at the hands of reigns


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

What is Summer Rae doing with Heath Slater?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Breeze already on job street lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

3 middle of the road jobbers in a meaningless segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

StompKing said:


> all we need now is random appearances by kane, johnny ace, a john cena heel turn lol, hell daniel bryan, brock lesnar and seth rollins then this night will be unforgettably masterfully fuckerful of fuckery..oh yes shane o mac falling 50 feet somewhere at the hands of reigns


Meth is a helluva drug


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Breeze loses again. What else is new.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If he takes the Miz as his manager or whatever....He can expect the success of Alex Riley....well, there's the success of Damien Sandow....wait a minute.....Run, Neville, RUN! And don't look back!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Miz and Neville is an awesome pairing.

You know, Miz gets shit on a lot, but he is one of the top talents of this generation.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

RIP TYLER BREEZE 11-10-15. 12-13-15


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hate if you want but Miz could actually really help Neville, but hopefully the WWE will actually capitalize it if it happens unlike with Sandow


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Breeze sucks. Will never be anything with this shit gimmick.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Miz and Neville is an awesome pairing.
> 
> You know, Miz gets shit on a lot, but he is one of the top talents of this generation.


I sort of view him as this generation's Million Dollar Man. Not the same level of notoriety but wrestling itself isn't like what it used to be either.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

StompKing said:


> all we need now is random appearances by kane, johnny ace, a john cena heel turn lol, hell daniel bryan, brock lesnar and seth rollins then this night will be unforgettably masterfully fuckerful of fuckery..oh yes shane o mac falling 50 feet somewhere at the hands of reigns


As long as his entrance is like this:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Don't see why not, they had Steph neuter him to open the show, this is how the McMahon family get their face of the company over in 2015.


*The difference is Vince gets his comeuppance. I'm not worried about him getting his digs in because he's guaranteed to eat a Superman Punch or Spear. Stephanie just gets to be an annoying bitch and get away with it because LOLFEMINISM!*


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

MNF game isnt shit for a change either, and neither is Raw im very content


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Continuum said:


> roman will spear steph in the butt.


Wouldn't we all want to spear Stephanie.....in the butt.

:justsayin


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I am so tired of hearing the word holiday..


----------



## downfall109 (Oct 6, 2014)

Do people really expect Vince to push a guy that takes selfies on his way to the ring to the moon?

It aint gonna happen.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> As long as his entrance is like this:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Wouldn't we all want to spear Stephanie.....in the butt.
> 
> :justsayin


TOTALLY!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Philadelphia of all places

Roman reigns is over as fuck

NXT talent come out to crickets

Not the smark stronghold it once was


----------



## StompKing (Dec 10, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> As long as his entrance is like this:


oh fuck yeah


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

So Breeze is a total jobber already, jobbing to Neville now lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

UFC commercial (coming to NJ) during Raw.

:lel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Hate if you want but Miz could actually really help Neville, but hopefully the WWE will actually capitalize it if it happens unlike with Sandow


I don't think anything is going to make Neville into a charismatic guy and I don't think being with/feuding with Miz is going to do anything more besides get them to cheer a bit when he finally beats him up.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuck Breeze overrated NXT darling on this site.

Neville is more entertaining.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Royal Rumble logo looks generic.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

downfall109 said:


> Do people really expect Vince to push a guy that takes selfies on his way to the ring to the moon?
> 
> It aint gonna happen.


Of course not, but that doesn't mean they should bury the guy, he is talented, he's just got a non-main event gimmick, his gimmick's not that bad, it's not going to go anywhere, doesn't mean he should be buried, especially against a guy like Neville, who Breeze is far better than


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

If Lesnar ,Reigns or Cena wins ROYAL RUMBLE....Im fucking done


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Philadelphia of all places
> 
> Roman reigns is over as fuck
> 
> ...


Because all the smarks and diehards went to the Rumble. They ain't going through that shit again.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Whats with all the references to 90's boy bands in this thread? Did I miss something?


----------



## StompKing (Dec 10, 2015)

can demon kane just come back tombstone miz, neville, and anyone else for no rhyme or reason than disappear again? please


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bury his ears :vince3


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Tyler breeze hasn't done much since being called up to main roster. His entrance is pretty lame.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

This raw has been pretty decent nothing amazing but they they need to do this consistently.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] fuckery...


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

miz dresses nice lol


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCKING MIZ :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Miz wants Neville's accent.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JTG was more useful than Miz


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Truthbetold said:


> Vince is finally back to get roman over.


:lmao 



:lmao :lmao


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Miz I swear has perfected his character :applause


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can Neville request to go back to NXT? This dreadful mess.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SashaXFox said:


> If Lesnar ,Reigns or Cena wins ROYAL RUMBLE....Im fucking done


Prepare to be done, because Lesnar's winning it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God damn, Neville makes Miz look like a giant.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> New Royal Rumble logo looks generic.


I like it, it looks old school.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> If Lesnar ,Reigns or Cena wins ROYAL RUMBLE....Im fucking done


Owens the only other option really.

Come on Owens!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

It doesn't help Breeze's case that A. he is pretty damn good at making others look good B. He doesn't really excel in any category and C. The guy is relatively wiry and his valet is taller than him. Shit, these people scream HBK was small all they want but damn HBK was like 6'1 225-230 in his prime with a damn good body and of course a phenomenal talent.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Lesnar winning the Rumble would save it. He's a legit draw, actually sells when he needs to (though it's painful to watch anyone ever sell against Reigns or Cena), but he's a total beast.

Lesnar coming in and eliminating 15 people would totally look awesome.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

there's so many times you can use the phrase " shove it where the sun don't shine". Just use ass.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

GEORDIE BOND!!!! YES PLEASE lol,,

Areet, it's bond, james bond.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

We Job to Old men.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, a lightsabre up the ass would really hurt..
:bully4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

new james bond should be that Taron Egerton kid from the Kingsman


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Miz talking about Nevile's light-saber :curry2


Nevile threatening Miz that he's going to stick his light saber up where the sun doesn't shine. :curry2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The angels of the dirt?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Of all the people he's meant to want to learn the accent off, he'd pick a Geordie?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> New Royal Rumble logo looks generic.


Looks like a SyFy made for TV movie logo.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Damn Wyatts, love you guys.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Strowman sounds like Jigsaw from the Saw movies.


----------



## downfall109 (Oct 6, 2014)

Bavak said:


> Of course not, but that doesn't mean they should bury the guy, he is talented, he's just got a non-main event gimmick, his gimmick's not that bad, it's not going to go anywhere, doesn't mean he should be buried, especially against a guy like Neville, who Breeze is far better than


I'd like to think the gimmick is what engages the fans the most in a way. If they can't connect with a guy sitting in VIP taking pictures of himself, then why would they enjoy watching him win?

I'm not hating on the guy, I know he's talented and I've watched him in NXT for a while. His gimmick stinks. It's unoriginal. Basically dashing cody rhodes with a selfie stick.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Straumans voice is very menacing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Godwinns with another _terrifying_ promo


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Bray Wyatt blew out his light bulb


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Wyatt is too buried to be stating that he'll bury anyone :larry


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

No one wants a Geordie James Bond - Howay my names James Bond.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sounded like bray spit in his lantern :lol


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm laughing right now. What is this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> I like it, it looks old school.


I like the one you posted.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Team ECW is about to get washed again. I'm this time they actually put up a fight instead of getting destroyed like last night.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

magictrevor said:


> Of all the people he's meant to want to learn the accent off, he'd pick a Geordie?!



WY AYE SPUGGY


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Miz talking about Nevile's light-saber :curry2
> 
> 
> Nevile threatening Miz that he's going to stick his light saber up where the sun doesn't shine. :curry2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The irony of Wyatt talking about burying :lol:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

How's Raw so far? I've just joined in.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have pretty much missed the whole show up until now. Has it been good? Is it worth watching the first half tomorrow?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I really hate when they put that low ambient music in the background of Bray's promos.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Still enjoy Wyatts promos. That eerie music really makes their promos stand out imo. That low ambient haunting sound is what makes their promos stand out. Without it, it would be generic.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The easiest way to extend this to January on TV is have RVD do a run in


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

ECW died like 15 years ago.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> You know, a lightsabre up the ass would really hurt..
> :bully4


A tremor in the Force :vince


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bray Wyatt going to "bury" someone? "Oh That is Rich" (insert comic book guy meme)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SHIVVY POO said:


> I have pretty much missed the whole show up until now. Has it been good? Is it worth watching the first half tomorrow?


Yes. Yes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I cant wait for New Day tonight


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wyatt family about to get destroyed


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rematch from last night. :ti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

@KuritaDavion we need some Dixie Carter E.V 2.0 fuckery right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Strowman sounds like Jigsaw from the Saw movies.


And looks like Sam from game of thrones on steroids


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I like the one you posted.


No, that was the first ever Royal Rumble logo, they went onto this one afterwards.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Can you imagine the Wyatts in the ECW heydays booked by Heyman? 

:banderas


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> How's Raw so far? I've just joined in.


Best RAW for a while, still not a knockout but it's been pretty solid


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> How's Raw so far? I've just joined in.


The McMahons took turns beating Roman.

Owens powerbombed Dolph onto Ambrose really hard.

Roman vs Sheamus for title ME.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> UFC commercial (coming to NJ) during Raw.
> 
> :lel


When and which arena?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> How's Raw so far? I've just joined in.


Dean Ambrose lost his title clean to Darren Young


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> How's Raw so far? I've just joined in.





SHIVVY POO said:


> I have pretty much missed the whole show up until now. Has it been good? Is it worth watching the first half tomorrow?


It's been better than usual. Not out of this world, but better than recent weeks.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> How's Raw so far? I've just joined in.


The first hour was good then the middle of the show was pretty bad and looks like it's going to pick up again


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking forward to this, hopefully we get that Gore we didnt get t see last night


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaaaaand another rematch. What a refreshing Raw this has been!

:eyeroll


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I cant wait for New Day tonight


Same.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TNA is Here said:


> Can you imagine the Wyatts in the ECW heydays booked by Heyman?


Heyman's not that great at booking supernatural characters.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Can you imagine the Wyatts in the ECW heydays booked by Heyman?
> 
> :banderas


Raven vs Bray

New Jack vs Harper

:banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> No, that was the first ever Royal Rumble logo, they went onto this one afterwards.


Yes! I like both of those, but I like that early to mid 90s one more. Both are better than the new one, IMO.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That point break movie looks stupid


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Come back from a stressful ass exam to find out Swagger's big goofy ass came on RAW to eat a pin via superkick to protect Ryback's useless ass. :mj5

Fuck this company. Please leave, Swags, you're never getting anything and these shitheads don't deserve you.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

ECW! ECW!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

20 minute commercial every 10 minutes. This is seriously unwatchable right now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Dean Ambrose lost his title clean to Darren Young


And Roman lost his virginity to Darren Young.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Heyman's not that great at booking supernatural characters.


I actually liked Raven's character in ECW.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yes! I like both of those, but I like that early to mid 90s one more. Both are better than the new one, IMO.


Yeah, so do I, I think that one you mentioned is the best one, the new one though, soon as I saw it, it reminded me of the 1988 Royal Rumble logo when I first saw it


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

SHIVVY POO said:


> I have pretty much missed the whole show up until now. Has it been good? Is it worth watching the first half tomorrow?


It's Been alright Roman got Bitch Slapped by Stepth and kicked in the tater Tots By Vince it's been one of the better Raws this year but that aint saying much.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Raven vs Bray
> 
> New Jack vs Harper
> 
> :banderas


911 vs Strowman

Wyatts vs the original Dudleys.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And Roman lost his virginity to Darren Young.


You really like to talk about which wrestlers you think are gay


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> @KuritaDavion we need some Dixie Carter E.V 2.0 fuckery right now.


Or from the Dixie vs. Bully feud where Dixie got the most useless guys from WWECW and uses them to fight. Random Elijah Burke run-in time.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So the announcers are talking about Roman during the Wyatts entrance :lol:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Come back from a stressful ass exam to find out Swagger's big goofy ass came on RAW to eat a pin via superkick to protect Ryback's useless ass. :mj5
> 
> Fuck this company. Please leave, Swags, you're never getting anything and these shitheads don't deserve you.


Thats because Jack Swagger sucks. That lisp is not helping either, hate to say.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Got absolutely zero interest in this match


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I wonder if Bork will disrupt the main event...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TLC match on Raw? Could be good.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Wake up Late Wrestle in my clothes and take my credit card to the donut store. One for you 22 for me tonight. 

Bloated like Dreamer. Slower than a steamer. Wrestle with a femur carrying my ass one more fucking payday tonight.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why are these clowns talking about reigns during the wyatt entrance!!! Talk bout this match you dumb fucks!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> You really like to talk about which wrestlers you think are gay


You love to troll. Why can't others?


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> I actually liked Raven's character in ECW.


Raven wasn't really supernatural, he was just an edgey grunge character and he was great under Heyman, just wasn't the same type of gimmick as Bray


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Is it just me, who's completely bored of this whole Dudleyz, Rhyno, Dreamer etc...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> I actually liked Raven's character in ECW.


Raven wasn't a supernatural character, though.

The lack of supernatural characters in ECW was sort of refreshing tbh


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Clusterfuck here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice to see that WWE will allow a performer with a vast history of concussions to ply his trade and not be held out of action.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

An extreme match with no Headshots...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Or from the Dixie vs. Bully feud where Dixie got the most useless guys from WWECW and uses them to fight. Random Elijah Burke run-in time.


Didn't Rhyno turn on them in one of them TNAECW storylines?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Dreamer just Stroman in the ass with a trash can lid :maury


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is it just me but do the Wyatts feud with old men all the time? Lol I mean come on now.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Is it just me, who's completely bored of this whole Dudleyz, Rhyno, Dreamer etc...


You better recognize, boy!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why do they have to fight again , oh because the faces lost last night? Wyatt's better not job tonight. FFFS


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Not ECW

PG-W
PG-W


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*8 Man Tornado Hardcore match on RAW? WELCOME BACK RUSSO :russo :russo :russo!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo :xmasparty :xmasparty :xmasparty*


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i cant find no fucks to give


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dat pop !


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Didn't Rhyno turn on them in one of them TNAECW storylines?


ALL of them. Rhyno always turned. Usually by attacking Dreamer.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Is it just me, who's completely bored of this whole Dudleyz, Rhyno, Dreamer etc...


Oh me too


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SHIVVY POO said:


> Nice to see that WWE will allow a performer with a vast history of concussions to ply his trade and not be held out of action.


They only care if said wrester if more popular than the guy they are trying to push as their top guy.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So whens Sting coming back?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

I wanna see stroman get 3d through a table and no sell it


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Luke Harper is so good :harper


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Why did they have to bring back Dreamer's useless fat ass?.. Anyone from the ECW alumni would be better than this.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Botcha Ray Dudley


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *8 Man Tornado Hardcore match on RAW? WELCOME BACK RUSSO :russo :russo :russo!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo :xmasparty :xmasparty :xmasparty*


I'm just waiting for a on a pole match :russo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy Shit.. JBL told a minorly funny joke about the Dudleys there.. what world am I in?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Hitting somebody with a tinfoil binlid is not extreme.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

THAT HARPER SELL LOL


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

They should have let team ECW get a win over the new day today. New days won enough lately to afford a loss. Wyatt's shouldn't be losing as a table and ECW deserves a win in philly


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why can't they just bring RVD back for this shit?

Aaaand another commercial and awfully placed commercial. Way to kill the momentum there as the fans were going nuts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish The Giant Paul Lauria would hit the ring right now.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

There's a lot of beef in the ring right now.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

A superplex onto a chair doesn't look that damn painful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> ALL of them. Rhyno always turned. Usually by attacking Dreamer.


:lol I'd mark like a school girl if that happened tonight. Dude would turn on Dreamer on their death beds.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Flumpnugget said:


> Hitting somebody with a tinfoil binlid is not extreme.


I'm waiting for New Jack.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Memphis7 said:


> Merry Blissmas said:
> 
> 
> > *8 Man Tornado Hardcore match on RAW? WELCOME BACK RUSSO
> ...


That is how Reigns will get his job back after he gets fired, His contract on a pole match :russo


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Why would Rowan assist in superplexing the shit out of Harper


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE pulling out all the stops..............yet still average. 

Heel Cena or Lesnar better be at the end.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice spot. I like this match; it's a refreshing change from the 20 old-fashioned matches that we see every week on Raw.

Always good to add some variety.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God this raw is terrible... At least me and my friend are mst3king this bitch... Drunk.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Crewz said:


> Why did they have to bring back Dreamer's useless fat ass?.. Anyone from the ECW alumni would be better than this.


Dreamer can pass a piss test


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> So whens Sting coming back?


Injured, in need of surgery, not coming back for a long ass time. Same as Rollins, Orton, Cesaro, etc etc


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

If the Wyatts lose this match, they might as well get this guy to be their new manager:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Another commercial just 7 minutes after the previous one.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Cole:"That will stop the Dudley Boys in their Tracks!". unk4

You would never heard Joey Styles saying a supreme pussy line as this.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Why can't they just bring RVD back for this shit?
> 
> Aaaand another commercial and awfully placed commercial. Way to kill the momentum there as the fans were going nuts.


:kobefacepalm always killing the momentum of matches with these ads during the middle of it. I don't remember a lot of this happening back then.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Dreamer can pass a piss test


Plus I think he is liked backstage.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they just made a dig at their own idea.

:vince


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Don't adjust your sets ladies and gentleman. This isn't 1997" 

Oh God, they are self aware of how sad this is.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

''This is not 1997''....Well no shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


>


Best post of the thread so far










Oh and Cole I know it's not 1997 trust me


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh by the way... while you were gone someone got put through a table.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, there's still an hour and 5 minutes left.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Extreme Rules means anything goes... no fucking way Cole :larry


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> :lol I'd mark like a school girl if that happened tonight. Dude would turn on Dreamer on their death beds.


Well think about it. Dreamer's your loudmouth friend who's living in the past always getting you in fights and in the end he can never hold up his part.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ratings might not reflect it, but this has been a dope raw :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Plus I think he is liked backstage.


The rock can't either but they let him wrestle lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Who is this?


Brooke Kinsella.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

No head shots, no blood, no shit it's not 1997 Cole you fucktard


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hows the show? Did Shane come back yet? Is he reported backstage? Or is it a standard sleep aid edition?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If only it were 1997. Worlds better than this product.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heart and soul of ECW? Taz was a fucking BEAST and RVD was THE FUCKING MAN in ECW. Fuck Dreamer's overly emotional, crying after having sex ass.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT !!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Awesome!!!! :mark:


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Cool spot there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The old ass ECW guys out-working the WWE roster and getting the biggest pop.

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No it's not 1997 but we sure wish it was
Cole is beyond dreadful


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Tommy-V *We need that Dreamer Driver through the table gif bruh.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok...I've got to ask the question...is the PG era finally over? Please say it is!!! Please!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cole was channeling his inner Joey Styles with that oh my god call.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Dreamer with the best spot in the match possibly?!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

harper should of set him through im sick of these old geesers


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance in this moment.. but how exactly does this match end? Are we talking a pin the ring or anywhere by anyone?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Plus I think he is liked backstage.


well yeah they gave him a role in OVW, they kept him in ECW, and he said Shane and Vince both called him for his retirement ... He's very easy to respect


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Hows the show? Did Shane come back yet? Is he reported backstage? Or is it a standard sleep aid edition?*


Nah, but it's actually been pretty solid.



That was an awesome DVD spot by dreamer (for a 2015 Raw*)!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

See........why don't they always try to entertain all show long like this? Not hard.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice botched DVD that ended up a fireman's carry Tommy Fatass


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That move into the table was really not high! :grin2:


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These old bastards out-working the WWE roster.

:ti


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Dreamer is kicking ass.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whelp dreamer died.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Tommy looks legit hurt


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

This match is a hundred times better than that wack ass tables match they had last night.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That seals it. Best RAW of the year. Thank you Vince for waking the fuck up.*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Great match I don't want it to end


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

concussion inducing spot


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

"LIKE A FLYING BUS!"

"UNFORTUNATELY BYRON IS TOO" 

JBL is awesome sometimes!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RIP in pieces Dreamer :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to let Dreamer risk a concussion.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rematches from the PPV the night before, like this match, are great examples for why you should NOT pay to watch monthly PPVs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, THIS is entertaining.

:clap


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Is Dreamer hurt? He was talking SO loud


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I met Rhyno and Dreamer back in April, hella nice guys and they had an epic extreme rules match. I am convinced these guys will entertain us for 50 more years. Much like Terry Funk these guys are timeless they don't make em like this anymore. *


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

can rhyno fucking gore someone already


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

In case of Dreamer it's the Boobies Hit the Floor!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol that no sell


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


>


Since someone's gonna ask, who?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So apparently this wasn't a fight until just now :cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Well that was great.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

GODDAMN THIS IS BLOODY AMAZING!


----------



## StompKing (Dec 10, 2015)

harper is fucking criminally underrated smfh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes Cole after table and barricade spots only NOW it is a fight fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

3D !!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3D with a huge ass pop.

:damn

The good old days.

:drose


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

gooooooore!!!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

holy shit chair shot to the head


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Boner engaged


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

GORE!!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

so Rhyno is never going to do the Gore?


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Let Rhino GORE ffs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Not letting Rhyno execute the GORE :mj2


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Rhyno still hasn't hit a gore :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rhyno won't be allowed to Gore cuz Roman?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

No gore again ?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Trash can lid to the head is not pg :lol


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

As much as I enjoyed the Ambrose and Ziggler match this is my match of the night unless Sheamus and Reigns do something phenomenal.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Absolute chaos is the ring.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Since someone's gonna ask, who?


Louise Nurding/Redknapp


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Wyatts won two nights in a row. Thank God!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Head shots are not PG...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rowan with the.................win?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Why haven't we seen that kick from Rowan before? Geez...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Since someone's gonna ask, who?


Louise (Redknapp)


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

the guy who got eliminated first gets to pin for the win rowan is saved


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

what? big red got to pin someone


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ERICK ROWAN PINNED SOMEBODY :cornette?!*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

:clap


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally Rowan got a pin.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Damn that was sick!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

HOLY SHIT THIS LONGEST WYATT WIN STREAK EVER.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Weak ass ending. Looks like my theory from last night is right. Rhyno isn't allowed to use the Gore because of Reigns:lol

Petty ass WWE logic.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well hey, at least they made up for making poor Rowan be the only one who got eliminated last night!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god the Wyatts win and guess they gave the one guy who got pinned last night on the Wyatts the pin this match. Good for Rowan


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Flabby n sick Rhyno with the L, good match though :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's a deserved "This is Awesome" chant.

:clap


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Rowan gets the pin :surprise:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Raven needs to appear and throw a fireball at someone's face.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What a fucking match... completely out of left field.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Reigns has to go over tonight and win the strap to top this match!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Erick Rowan looked really strong there.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ROWAN with the win! Oh snap!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That was some straight attitude era chaos type match. They even let my boy Rowan get the pin, nice.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

I just tunned in and watched this match.

Greath stuff.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Rowan actually won a match..


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Tommy is not injured, he's just worried about his fake tan leaking.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Match of the century


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Not sure why I decided to watch Raw tonight, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn. I was waiting for RVD or somebody to come out.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow! Loved that match and thank you ecw originals for putting on a show! That's how vets elevate young talent!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's interesting that they let this match air during the NFL halftime. It's still halftime. You'd think they'd hard sell the main event right now.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Did tommy dreamer die? [emoji47]


Great match btw


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Weak ass ending. Looks like my theory from last night is right. Rhyno isn't allowed to use the Gore because of Reigns:lol
> 
> Petty ass WWE logic.


it is that kind of shit that makes you hate how far they will go to protect Reigns.

completely unnecessary.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Great match and good for The Wyatt's to win it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

At least Philly is smart enough to know when a "This Is Awesome!" chant is warranted.

That being said, that was one fun demolition derby of a match. :clap And :wee-bey at Rowan scoring the pin and redeeming himself.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Wwe that's how u put over the Wyatt family and not have them lose to 50 year olds


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

MOTY candidate. And WHOA Rowan pinning someone!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Now that was actually something worth putting on during halftime of MNF


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they are replying this again LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE should have 1 of those every hour of RAW. No excuses.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How does WWE go from producing abysmal garbage to this great material in the span of a week?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay match.. Not that special though. Some people are so easily pleased it seems.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

9/10, would be 10/10 if Rhino hit his GORE


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Roman took some serious shots lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How many times do we have to see this? :lol Is Dunn in the back whacking off to this slapping scene?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Steph gets off on that shit. Dont doubt it.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

This Raw is awesome! hope they get a well deserved ratings pop, hope they carry this on into the main event.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is a 5 out of 5 star quality Raw tonight. Feels like a 2002 Ruthless Aggression Raw.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Who won my stream just went off?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Replying the stupid prunes line :lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Holy shit crowd almost sang the Wyatt family theme, awesome shit. Crowd going ballistic.

THERE IS NOT BETTER TIME AND PLACE FOR ROMAN TO WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP!!! PULL THE TRIGGER!!!

Best RAW 2015


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Okay match.. Not that special though. Some people are so easily pleased it seems.


Pretty much the best match of the year easily for a raw


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Brooke Kinsella.


Thank You! :bow


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Who won my stream just went off?


Wyatt's, Rowan with a splash off the top rope, puts Rhyno through a table


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

For this to be a solid Raw so far after one of the absolute worst raws post Guest Host era (I single that out because of the all time bad year for Raw that was) is really something.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Roman cant even sell a nut shot lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CAN WE GET A GORE FOR FUCKS SAKEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think the ending could have been much better. Anyone who watched ECW back in the day or watched ECW DVDs later on know the craziness that was going on in ECW matches. So for a ECW guy like Rhyno, getting pinned via splash through a table is pretty weak.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

CH25 said:


> 9/10, would be 10/10 if Rhino hit his GORE


I'd like to have seen a gore, but always good for the heels if they stop the fans getting to see what the want.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so vince didn't say you have to win, he said if you don't become the champ tonight you're fired, so no dq ending will suffice.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The crowd is amazing tonight, now is the time to pull the trigger on Reigns.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Raven is always gonna be the best from ECW imo. I hope he makes a comeback to WWE around the time they are releasing the Dreamer/Raven DVD (If it actually happens) maybe one more match with Dreamer? I know he is not in as good of shape as the others but damn I wanna see him wrestle one more time on TV.*


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Tf is up with a recap from earlier tonight 3 times so far?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Reigns title shot #72 this year. can't w8 m8


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> Who won my stream just went off?



The Wyatt Family after Rowan splashed Rhyno through the table off the top rope.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Okay match.. Not that special though. Some people are so easily pleased it seems.


The quality of a match its not only defined by the technical side of things my friend, entertainment goes a long way, and that was fucking fun to watch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Old guys w/Vince and Owens carry RAW.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> they are replying this again LOL


:vince$


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

YESSSS!!!!!!!! NEW DAY NEXT!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the next time Reigns feuds with Wyatt:

"Damn Bray, I thought you had big lanterns, but I guess you just got a couple little "fireflies" :reigns2


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Perhaps the greatest tag ladder match in the history of the WWE?

Fuck out of here.


----------



## downfall109 (Oct 6, 2014)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> So the next time Reigns feuds with Wyatt:
> 
> "Damn Bray, I thought you had big lanterns, but I guess you just got a couple little "fireflies" :reigns2


Gold!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Thank You! :bow


You're welcome


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Glad to read they're finally putting on a good RAW, looks like the low ratings got to Vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Reigns title shot #72 this year. can't w8 m8


Why I think he gets it now. LOL if he loses another.

This is prob a ratings response. Title change on RAW.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Raven is always gonna be the best from ECW imo. I hope he makes a comeback to WWE around the time they are releasing the Dreamer/Rhyno DVD (If it actually happens) maybe one more match with Dreamer? I know he is not in as good of shape as the others but damn I wanna see him wrestle one more time on TV.*


Not gunnna happen raven is older than sting and in worse shape


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

So Roman wins? I mean if they fire him, who will they build RAW around while he's gone?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Prediction: Reigns wins the title but they are gonna take it away next week.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

finalnight said:


> How does WWE go from producing abysmal garbage to this great material in the span of a week?


Veterans that know what works, and letting them cut loose a little during the match?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What an EPIC old school BATTLE that was.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol it was a tlc match. It was not susposed to just be a technical fest. But a spot fest that had great psychology. It is the entertainment value. Being a mark because technically it was not good. Their is more to a great match then just technical. The Attitude Era was full of spot fests with psychology, which is why this was candidate or MOTY.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Glad to read they're finally putting on a good RAW, looks like the low ratings got to Vince


Or he is setting up WWE wwek on the usa network next week


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't You Dare Be Sour :dance


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:dance:dance


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Everyone is on their feet wow


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

Prediction: Reigns loses after being cheated out of winning and gets fired.

John Cena petitions to get Reigns back by entering into the Rumble.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

someone get a gif of that black guy with the wwe tittle im dieing


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Amen New Day.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

AWWWwwWwwWWWW PHILLAYYYYYYYAAAAA


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

That Extreme match made me kinda proud to be a pro wrestling fan for a second. Great stuff.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> > Okay match.. Not that special though. Some people are so easily pleased it seems.
> ...


And still no psychology... The state of this shit year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

StraightYesSociety said:


> So Roman wins? I mean if they fire him, who will they build RAW around while he's gone?


like I said earlier.

Reigns loses by fuckery, he gets fired to get him more over because the WWE will hope the fans will fight for Reigns to be reinstated. then they just do the bullshit where Reigns buys tix to raw in the front raw to fuck with HHH.
HHH will get so pissed off, he will make a match at the RR against himself where if Reigns wins he is reinstated but if Reigns loses, he is fired for good and is banned from any WWE event.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


>


What's her name?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Is kofi hurt ?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Not gunnna happen raven is older than sting and in worse shape


Not to mention Raven has said on TIJ he has nucelar heat with Vince over things like sleeping with people in the office during his time on the booking committee and at one point when Raven came back, Vince said "who the hell hired Johnny Polo" because Vince was oblivious to his ECW Raven run.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Slammy Awards :lel

Democratically voting in what is a dictator's project


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Shame on Philly for booing New Day!!!!


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

It's no coincidence that Philly shows are always raucous and alive; the crowd is largely adult males.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

No booty?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Truthbetold said:


> What's her name?


Sarah Whatmore


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does the wWE not show the live clips instead of still pics when the PPVs are now on the network


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dem still images
Enthralling


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*kofis first ladder match win* im fucking done


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

* Queue it up 





*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Turn New Day face


----------



## King of Sports (Sep 1, 2015)

christien62 said:


> harper should of set him through im sick of these old geesers


Those old geezers were the only reason we got a match as awesome and entertaining as that... 

ECW vs Wyatts - Raw Match of the Year!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Philly feeling THA POWAH of positivity by chanting "New Day Rocks!" <3

:dance :clap :dance :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys the only ones who sell the fact that they were in a brutal match last night.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Skip clap lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Look at that. People selling the aftereffects of matches and being serious when it's necessary. EVERYTHING is coming together with this show. This is damn near flawless.*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Prompto Argentum said:


> * Queue it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would mark


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh god not the Uce:nos


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uso Swag music:mark:


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dirty heel antics please


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

They should make Xavier a cardboard version of the tag titles, it'd be a cool little comedy gimmick he could wear while Kofi and Big E have the real ones, but make it look amateur


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I want more Owens Powerbombs.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

that xaiver woods picture in the crowd lmao I hate the usos


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Kalisto please .FUCK THIS SEGMENT IF THERES NO KALISTO .HE DESERVES IT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eh, this is boring.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

This is gonna be like when EC/Hardy's did the respect thing after No Mercy, but New Day gonna beat them down.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> These guys the only ones who sell the fact that they were in a brutal match last night.


Sadly... I applaud them at least for trying.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What are you up to New Day?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow everyone is actually selling last night ? :O


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Kallisto respect!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Have The New Day ever done anything especially grimey? Why can't the USOs just trust them?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Where are you going for this, New Day?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Woods has never been the same...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sin? I think you mean Kalisto Kofi. OH he is now talking about Kalisto? They both look the same lol.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> These guys the only ones who sell the fact that they were in a brutal match last night.


to rue and
*sons fav tag team dead * dead


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Wow everyone is actually selling last night ? :O


After seeing that match I don't think it is hard for them to be "selling" being hurt


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This looks familiar :hmm :*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*E&C did this same thing after their first TLC with Dudleys and Hardys right? Another ladder match in the works?*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

This thread broke.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Would you believe me if I told you that New Day actually killed the crowd today?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kallisto needs to be booked as the next Rey Mysterio, he is that good.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah, Lucha Dragons speaking English.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Best Tag promo segment for a decade.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How can Kofi tell The Dragons apart? :cole


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

STFU Xavier, you didn't do shit.

You don't deserve any respect.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why are they ending sentences with "Us" (Oos)?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel the other shoe hanging up in the air.. waiting to fall..


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

I think i've seen this before


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A new team is about to debut...


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

What a great show of sportsmanship.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

it's the tag team revolution maggle


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


>


Dani Behr bama4
now we're talking


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one cares. Crowd dead.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Why are they ending sentences with "Us" (Oos)?


Backstage everyone calls the Uso's Uce and the Uso's call everyone Uce


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *This looks familiar :hmm :*


I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

kariverson said:


> Would you believe me if I told you that New Day actually killed the crowd today?


I believe it.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

New Day about to do something I can tell


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

god I love these guys


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day Rocks :dance


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THEY'RE TWERKIN', MAGGLE! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Prayer Police said:


> Why are they ending sentences with "Us" (Oos)?


They always do that, it's just an Uso mannerism

They refer to everybody as "Us"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WM they need another TLC match with these 3 teams but add Jordan and Gable.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So much for the selling...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao New Day


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BIG E:lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They are trying to make the New Days sound like heels, but they sounded completely sincere and goofballs, and the two "face teams" look like assholes for beating them up.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The faces acting like heels.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Usos and Luchas turning heel doe


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Hahah. Booing the faces.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow what a boring fucking segment. WWE trying to kill New Days momentum


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Crowds booing shit out usos and dragons


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heel Turn by Usos and Dragons :ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I wanted Vaudevillians or someone to debut.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok... so the "faces" are about to run in and bust on the "heels" who just gave them props because they are rightfully celebrating their win?
Sore Losers!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

They're booing the shit out of them for attacking New Day.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Why?

What the hell did New Day do to deserve that?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boos to Usos


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

lol @ dem boos


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Faces are actually the heels....What the hell LMAO..


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

That was wrong by the USOs and Luchas


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Most boring segment was the New Day?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The forced faces attacking the over heels
like that would get over in Philly :floyd1


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TripleG said:


> They are trying to make the New Days sound like heels, but they sounded completely sincere and goofballs, and the two "face teams" look like assholes for beating them up.


Yeah the crowd actually turned on the Usos and the Lucha Dragons.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Grey area alignments? Faces acting like heels? * :russo







:vince5


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the.... Um... So those are the sore loser heels.

No paige? Ugh...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Booed out of the goddamn building! I can't :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Becky! :mark:


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That booking team just really don't get it. 

Dancing doesn't make you heels.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, that segment was completely counter-productive.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I loved that segment up until the faces attacked in a heelish manner.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Xavier is Gold.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Good grief, I love you Ric, but go fucking home already.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Unicorn horns = good New Day.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


>


Is her middle name Hugh?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Who the fuck is writing this show? Something has changed literally in the span of days. I don't even know what im watching right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


>


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

SO NO SASHA TONIGHT I GUESS.....smh


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

.... I don't understand what i just watched...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeah The Usos and Lucha Dragons are such good guys for beating up New Day for having fun and being nice. LOL.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They boo'n the Usos and Lucha Dragons for black violence

We made it my brothas roud


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Best Raw of the year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> That booking team just really don't get it.
> 
> Dancing doesn't make you heels.


They will just celebrating their big win and the faces acted like heels because they were bitter they lost, even after the new day shook their hands


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol booing the faces this is why new day is the best


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

when i say us you say NO !!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol Usos and Lucha booed over attaking. New Day over. Charlotte and Becky? With flair in her corner. Unless they having two divas matches. Unlikely as the Divas Revolution looks to be over. No Paige then . Oh lets not have our top diva star on raw. But guess should keep her off tv. And only diva on the USA network Ad! Oh yeah shes not popular. This is basically a piss break match. Four Divas no one cares about. Becky deserves better though.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

You guys acting like the fans never boo the babyfaces.. It happens constantly.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> I loved that segment up until the faces attacked in a heelish manner.


It drug on just a bit too long, but yeah it was too obvious when they all started slowing down on the ramp.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

That was confusing as hell, I thought the new day were turning face, think that crowd thought that as well so booed the shit out of the other teams, weird one that.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> SO NO SASHA TONIGHT I GUESS.....smh


They will be in the back making faces at a tv like usual.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Here comes Charlotte trying to cut a promo and fuçking it up


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

.....What the fuck did I just see!? The New Day Turned Face, extended respect to the Usos and Lucha Dragons, then celebrated after thy had left. Then BOTH The Usos and Lucha Dragons TURN HEEL and beat up The New Day!?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

unless they're trying to make new days faces(which i'm sure they're not) the booking was piss poor for that segment. a shame because everything else tonight has been either spot on or solid.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Is her middle name Hugh?


Ask her lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


lmaooooooooo perfect gif


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

New Day needs a legitimate tag team to feud with.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Lol Usos and Lucha booed over attaking. New Day over. Charlotte and Becky? With flair in her corner. Unless they having two divas matches. Unlikely as the Divas Revolution looks to be over. No Paige then . Oh lets not have our top diva star on raw. But guess should keep her off tv. And only diva on the USA network Ad! Oh yeah shes not popular.


My guess is Charlotte will leave Becky high and dry to eat the pin to fully turn heel.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


>


Cat Deeley
Pretty but annoying as fuck, along with those other cunts from Byker Grove


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

No sasha.........smh


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Turn New Day faces. the transformation is complete.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Brockin' around the christmas tree said:


> That was confusing as hell, I thought the new day were turning face, think that crowd thought that as well so booed the shit out of the other teams, weird one that.



No they were booing because new day rocks. Suffering socotash son get your facts straight!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Ask her lol


Last name Janus.

Middle name Hugh.

Hugh Janus. 

I hope so.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CH25 said:


> New Day needs a legitimate tag team to feud with.


Jordan and Gable. Or Cass and Enzo


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> SO NO SASHA TONIGHT I GUESS.....smh


Yoooo I thought she was booked good after you attacked me on my rant about her lol?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

New Day, Ambrose, and Swagger.

That's all I'm watching for.

Based on just the taste of RAW I've had since getting back from my test, everything else can certainly ut


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Last name Janus.
> 
> Middle name Hugh.
> 
> ...


I know, I got that


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Did we just see a double turn?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another meaningless match. That's 3 or 4 on the night.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Smackdown is so useless. But then again this show is too anymore.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Never thought I'd say this as a Flair fan, but his old drunk ass needs to go away. Seriously.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Jordan and Gable. Or Cass and Enzo


Cass, Enzo, and Carmella vs The New Day. YES PLEASE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That God damn Brie Mide song is ear cancer


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We're employees, but we gotta buy a ticket anyway.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well...time to switch to MNF.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

its cause its like a heel tactic being nice then going back to there asshole self some heels do it but new day is loved so much if they lose in anyway the others get booed it was not a new day face turn just them being nice unicorns some heels do that then go back to being a heel


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Why do they need tickets to stand there? They work for the fucking company.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Why is Ric here....


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Who just did the Rick James' "unity" :lol :lol


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Seriously. Why do they still have Sasha with those two?!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Becky makes me crack up.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That quick Naomi backshot :garrett


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does a wrestler need tickets to their work? :kobefacepalm


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Cat Deeley
> Pretty but annoying as fuck, along with those other cunts from Byker Grove


Wahey like man!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Speaking of useless. WOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Luchas v Usos v New Day @WRESTLEMANIA in 2 outta 3 Mortal Kombat on PS4


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw has been class tonight


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Lol makes no sense for team bad to buy tickets? Tf kinda dumb are these writers


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Who just did the Rick James' "unity" :lol :lol


*Saxton, and he got rightfully buried for it. Saxton='97 Michael Cole.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WE WANT SASHA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are they turning down the we want sasha chants lol


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Why is Ric here....


What do you think?

He's there for the HLA.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Rose bush? :lol :lol :lol 

I always fast forward his segments and never caught that gem


----------



## StompKing (Dec 10, 2015)

too bad Foley wasn't there to interfere and tell Flair how he feels about his criticism of Foley...face to face and have Mr.Socko make the Nature Boy tap out


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I could see Ric Flair being awaken by an alarm radio playing Christmas music on a December morning and Ric in a drunk haze throwing shot glasses at the clock while slurring "Fuck you" only to settle down and having a sip of whiskey ala Billy Bob Thorton in Bad Santa.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Lol makes no sense for team bad to buy tickets? Tf kinda dumb are these writers


Glad I am not the only one that doesn't get it...


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Alicia Fox is becoming hotter and hotter with age.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

We'll that was fuçk up


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Sasha is still hot as hell


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

well fuck this match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> Rose bush?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His burial of Ric Flair tonight was pretty funny


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Brie is so much better than Charlotte. :yes*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


>


are you okay, man?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WE WANT SASHA...............to go solo away from the jobbers.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> Rose bush? :lol :lol :lol
> 
> I always fast forward his segments and never caught that gem


It was actually worth a chuckle this time.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Only people cheering is team bad lmao


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

I love Brie, but she's really got to stop doing those Daniel Bryan kicks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Goona be a short-ass Title match
PERFECT for Reigns


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Put Sasha in New Day and have her win the title. Only way New Day can get even more awesome.*


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I think the ending could have been much better. Anyone who watched ECW back in the day or watched ECW DVDs later on know the craziness that was going on in ECW matches. So for a ECW guy like Rhyno, getting pinned via splash through a table is pretty weak.


Rowan is 6'8, 300+ lbs...That was a pretty good spot/ending IMO.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> are they turning down the we want sasha chants lol


Yes.

They totally want to mute the crowd and make people watching at home forget all about her.

Which explains why they've went to shots of her every 30 seconds or so.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> are you okay, man?


Yeah why?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hate when they chant We want Sasha when Becky is in there and is better


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Charlotte can spear but not fucking Rhino ?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:flairdance


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, nice, an intergender match, haven't seen one of this in a while. Seems like Team Bella is lacking a male though.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

WE WANT SASHA WE WANT SASHA


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Put Sasha in New Day and have her win the title. Only way New Day can get even more awesome.*


I would actually enjoy this...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Becky Lynch for president.*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Just how I like it, nice and quick :clap


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*FLAIR IS ABUSING WOMEN!!! ALERT THE FEMINISTS AT ONCE :woo :woo :woo!!!!!!*


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Ric flair should be ashamed he's involved in this lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I would bang Becky.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ric Flair is embarrassing. And Becky looks awful in comparison.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

I never understand why Brie uses D Bry's kick move. I mean the guy is a good guy and she's supposed to be a heel. I'll just file that under "Can't Develop Own Character" category...just like Flair Lite.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

So the point of Sasha at ringside was?????


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Flair interfering in Divas matches gets who over?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

What was the point of team bad day out there?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Goona be a short-ass Title match
> PERFECT for Reigns


They have half an hour with the overrun.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Put Sasha in New Day and have her win the title. Only way New Day can get even more awesome.*


More Booty. Less Unicorns.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> WE WANT SASHA WE WANT SASHA


I like how can you tell, they are tuning the crowd chants down and raising the commentary volume lol.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Rooting for Reigns to lose so he gets fired.

Hopefully they actually fire him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roman Reigns' last chance, until he gets another title match at the Royal Rumble


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Finally Becky gets the victory, it's about time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Rowan is 6'8, 300+ lbs...That was a pretty good spot/ending IMO.


It's still a splash through a table. Did you not see some of the most brutal ECW matches? A splash through a table would be a normal 2 count on those matches. The point is that these guys come from that, so while that should be able to beat a regular WWE guy, these ECW guys supposedly can take more in theory.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Feels like it would be a good time for Becky and Charlotte to get joined by two others....


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I would bang Becky.


Who wouldn't?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I would bang Becky.


I know many times it can be the opposite, but she looks relatively fresh too :wink2:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Flair makes my skin crawl. Decrepit old cunt.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LegendKilla15 said:


> So the point of Sasha at ringside was?????


To laugh that they bought tickets to work.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> I like how can you tell, they are tuning the crowd chants down and raising the commentary volume lol.


And let me guess:

The extremely advanced audio deciphering equipment you're using? Headphones.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

teawrecks said:


> I never understand why Brie uses D Bry's kick move. I mean the guy is a good guy and she's supposed to be a heel. I'll just file that under "Can't Develop Own Character" category...just like Flair Lite.


At least do it properly. She's the worst kicker that I have ever seen.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait wait wait.. So Team Bad, showed up in the audience, with tickets.. setting up what should be a fairly obvious run in attack and did..nothing?
Is that WWE trying to be unpredictable? Set up things that look obvious and then not do it? Haha


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

lmao @ flair


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I'm wanting to know what's going to go down in the final segment here, do you guys think Reigns will get the title?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Sasha fighting an uphill battle. :mj2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> Flair makes my skin crawl. Decrepit old cunt.


I think Ric Flair's skin wants to crawl off Ric Flair.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I would bang Becky.


Her fucking accent makes men pitch tents. :banderas


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

jeez get on with the fucking main event already, this show has been a fucking drag


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Who wouldn't?


I wouldent. That orange hair is a turn off. And I don't find her that attractive. But attractiveness is subjective.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*You expecting a moment like this to end the show?














Nah too bad, you will be going like this at the end of this fuckery/DQfinish/random multi man tag ending to RAWISBORE









*


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

Fire Tamina.

Put Naomi back with the Usos.

Have Sasha go solo.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I think Ric Flair's skin wants to crawl off Ric Flair.


Too much blades.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Get ready for John Cena.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Vince and Flair about to go to a club and turn up in Philly tonight after Raw.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> LegendKilla15 said:
> 
> 
> > Who wouldn't?
> ...


Coming from the Paige mark, sounds about right.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Headliner said:


> It's still a splash through a table. Did you not see some of the most brutal ECW matches? A splash through a table would be a normal 2 count on those matches. The point is that these guys come from that, so while that should be able to beat a regular WWE guy, these ECW guys supposedly can take more in theory.


I disagree. While ECW matches were brutal, they generally had a simple/anti-climactic ending (which I enjoyed because it was more realistic). A simple DDT or suplex was enough back then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for WWE to fuck this angle up even more.

:mark:


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Raw still sucks. What's the best thing that happened Vince back? That's all . Surprise me right now or nothing has changed


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I think Triple H screws Reigns over


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *You expecting a moment like this to end the show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Reigns should get the title yet, I really don't, I do believe he should at some point though.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


>


That chick is ugly, dude. seriously.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Yeah why?


is spamming random images and videos is normal behavior for you?


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

This is the most hyped RAW of the year with the biggest match on RAW in possibly years. They've built up this main event big time. Something awesome better happen.

Don't let me down WWE...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> And let me guess:
> 
> The extremely advanced audio deciphering equipment you're using? Headphones.


Really? It's not extremely advanced lol. It's been done before...


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

That darren young acting....smhh


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Look, it's Darren Young, Wrestlingforum.com's favorite WWE superstar


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I feel like this episode is going forever.

I actually even had a 45 minute nap and was shocked that it is still on.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Her fucking accent makes men pitch tents. :banderas


Irish people aren't really anything special


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Occultist said:


> Fire Tamina.
> 
> Put Naomi back with the Usos.
> 
> Have Sasha go solo.


Is that a new version of fuck marry kill?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Just when i thought we made it fpalm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

comparing Reigns to Mankind LOL.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Who the fuck would buy a Slammy? :tyson


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

"Eww the flairs"- Paige lol


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This is horrendous .... Prime time lamers


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I wish Titus could be a singles star, he would be amazing. *


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You can buy a slammy :maury


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well.. that got awkward..


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

That's a big promo for WWE merchandise.

This must mean merch sales are down overall for WWE... which doesn't shock me.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

The belt looks damn good on Titus DONT LIE YALL


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That segment was worst of the night lol wow.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> It's still a splash through a table. Did you not see some of the most brutal ECW matches? A splash through a table would be a normal 2 count on those matches. The point is that these guys come from that, so while that should be able to beat a regular WWE guy, these ECW guys supposedly can take more in theory.


I get what you're saying. 2 things though. Wyatt just hit Sister Abigail on him and Rhyno is old now :draper2

Preferably I would have liked Harper and Rowan to show Bubba _The Way_(3D) for the win. Would have made sense, with the promo they cut before the match and pass the 3D to Harper and Rowan to set up their tag team run.

But it definitely looked like Wyatt wanted to give Rowan the pin for how he has been treated their past 2 encounters.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Is 20 minutes enough time for fuckery in the main event?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish I had money to waste and I'd take them up on that deal and order and old school belt... Been wanting one since I was a little kid.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we get something good tonight....


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> The belt looks damn good on Titus DONT LIE YALL


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

spinningedge said:


> This is the most hyped RAW of the year with the biggest match on RAW in possibly years. They've built up this main event big time. Something awesome better happen.
> 
> Don't let me down WWE...



What?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige "Eww the Flairs" is she referring to Father and Son or Father and Son, or Husband and Wife. Who wears the pants in that relationship? .


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> is spamming random images and videos is normal behavior for you?


Dude, I know your game, all you ever do is try criticise me on here, like you kept doing in my reps, doesn't work, bore off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"only on the WWE Network" gets me :lel every time

pay lol


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

titus is so good and chrematistic he needs a good singles run with a belt hill get his chance soon Darren young kills me to where has he bin


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Roman Reigns is going to win the title tonight


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Can we get something good tonight....


We've gotten several


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

RiCkeH said:


> Is 20 minutes enough time for fuckery in the main event?


there's ALWAYS time for some WWFuckery!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone notice in this pic clips and even in the reply from tonight they make it a point to not show Reings with his goofy smile.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

christien62 said:


> titus is so good and chrematistic he needs a good singles run with a belt hill get his chance soon Darren young kills me to where has he bin


Okay, Truth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Roman Reigns is going to win the title tonight


Better on a December Raw than at WM. Get it over with so the rest of the roster and fans can move on.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Can we get something good tonight....


See what happens in this main event, Vince has to get involved somehow lol


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Raw with another recap of a recap


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Did anyone see the woman behind cole Dancing like stripper in Kane shirt ? Lol KANE GOT HO`s lol


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Where did Barrett go?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Real talks what the fuck happened to Barrett


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Irish people aren't really anything special












:draper2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Roman Reigns is going to win the title tonight


Darkest before the dawn. Get it over with. Better than WM.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

When's ADR gonna go ahead and fail a wellness test for us?


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wade Barrett is forgotten LOL


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Where's wade Barrett yo!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Mikecala98 said:


> Where did Barrett go?


I'm afraid I've got some bad news for ya!


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Vince planning something...


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Predictions for the main event screw around??

I'm hoping that Vince comes out and gets a superman punch. Then the 'League of Nations' runs out, and roman struggles to clean through them.

Then I hope that Dean Ambrose comes down, helps clean house, then turns his back on Roman and gives Sheamus the win


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :draper2


Now it's my turn to ask, who is that lol


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Where's Barrett?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Cena coming in to help Reigns. 

They want that 2.2 ratings Goddamit!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think John Cena is gonna get involved some how


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

that face when u see tater tots


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I just payed wwe shop a visit for the first time and holy shit Ambrose got a shitton of merch


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck dude.

:cena4 returns but to help Roman win.

:trips7


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This is the longest RAW Thread we've had in a long ass time.

Shows that it's been pretty good...well not good but better than the usual shite they serve up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So instead of just firing him, they give him a title match? Makes perfect sense in McMahonland.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Really? It's not extremely advanced lol. It's been done before...


On Smackdown. A taped show. This has been known for years.

Not on Raw. Don't you think they would've muted the "ASSHOLE" chants if this was feasible?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Florida Georgia Line fans??

Is that anything like a free lunch?

No such thing..


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

RiCkeH said:


> Predictions for the main event screw around??
> 
> I'm hoping that Vince comes out and gets a superman punch. Then the 'League of Nations' runs out, and roman struggles to clean through them.
> 
> Then I hope that Dean Ambrose comes down, helps clean house, then turns his back on Roman and gives Sheamus the win


Triple H is there I'd bet money on it!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Why does Titus look better with the titke Then REIGNS OR SHEAMUS? Can we please have a titus push WTF is he missing? Please tell me


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> See what happens in this main event, Vince has to get involved somehow lol



Will buy all of WF a pint if Vince fucks himself up like he did at Royal Rumble 2005 :maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Fuck dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the Cena heel turn is happening? :cena


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> lmao


Smilie this WF.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Bavak said:


> There's no way he'll touch Stephanie


Then she shouldn't be allowed on TV castrating talnt we're suppose to see as superstars, period.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Better on a December Raw than at WM. Get it over with so the rest of the roster and fans can move on.


Exactly, just give him it now. He was always going to win the title.. I'd rather it sooner so if he fails then they can finally start pushing others.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> I think John Cena is gonna get involved some how


They are going to do the PG version of Stone Cold helping Mankind win the title.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Barrett got trapped in Vinces dungeon. And cannot get out, is he Charlie Harper and Vince is Rose.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think either Vince is going to help Roman or Cena will help him. I wish Shane would come out! :mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Will buy all of WF a pint if Vince fucks himself up like he did at Royal Rumble 2005 :maury


Can we have this in writing


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Vince earlier "HELLLO BOYS, IM BACK!" In light of the new Independence Day trailer


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :draper2


Love them full lips. :Tripslick


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

you know it's bad times when even Vince gets the jobber entrance..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So WWE never addressed Ambrose and The Usos not helping Reigns?

This is it for Reigns. Either he wins the World title pre-maturely, or he looks like a complete geek and WWE will have erased all the momentum he had coming out of TLC.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I couldn't see Sheamus in that light :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman is going to get fired!


----------



## WWE Is EWW (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah, that might be true. I'll take back that last part. But I'll add that Roman Reign wins in less than 13 seconds.

EDIT: Ahh, meant to quote somebody that said Roman can't spear Steph.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

It's so dumb to have the champ out first


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*One of these days Sheamus should just scream I AM CUUUUUUMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in his entrance lol.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns wins title to help him win Slammy for Wrestler of the Year. :vince5


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Whats with all this CENA TALK ? where are yall getting this from ?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

FELLLLLAAAAAAAAa


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> you know it's bad times when even Vince gets the jobber entrance..


Commercials man. Gotta get that $$$


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let the :cena4 Fuckery commence.

Please turn heel Cena.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Roman needs to win the belt. And then destroy Vince.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman has no chance unless the fix is in somehow!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

No reaction lol.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Lmao. 

Crowd is dead.

LOOLOLLOOLOLOLOL.

FIRE HIS ASS PLEASE.

GO SEAMEN GO.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and no fucks given for Reigns again lol.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

PURE SILENCE as Roman walks out for a Title shot lol


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Absolutely silent when Reigns comes out. Ouch.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, there won't be _too_ much fuckery in the main event. I smell some bad overbooking afoot.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Vince fake heart attack angle incoming. :vince*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reigns 3rd appearance of the night

Will :mark: the fuck out if Vince ends up like this


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I wonder how many people watching really believe McMahon likes Shaemus more than Reigns.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So WWE never addressed Ambrose and The Usos not helping Reigns?
> 
> This is it for Reigns. Either he wins the World title pre-maturely, or he looks like a complete geek and WWE will have erased all the momentum he had coming out of TLC.


That's not how Reigns wants to win, based on his character. It's all vs one, he doesn't use interference to win his matches.

I'm saying this as someone who dislikes Reigns


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

When it Reigns, it Bores.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> On Smackdown. A taped show. This has been known for years.
> 
> Not on Raw. Don't you think they would've muted the "ASSHOLE" chants if this was feasible?


It's been done on RAW also. Muting chants and stuff isn't new.. I don't why know you guys think this is beyond WWE's reach lol. I have no answers why that wasn't muted but don't act that it's never been done before.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yowza. Crowd dead.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sportscenter :reigns2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very mild reaction for Reigns.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh my god, his music hit to stone silence.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they are having a win or fired match, and promoting Reigns' appearance on ESPN tomorrow :ha


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

ESPN appearance for Reigns just spoiled the main event.

Good job guys.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Wonder if he going to win in 10 mins lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Crickets

:reigns2


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Did WWE really just promote that Reigns will be on SportsCenter tomorrow????????? How obvious/predictable did they just make this already obvious/predictable match??


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"You know where??" Wth Cole are you 12?
:cole


You can say groin you know..


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

ohshit, Reigns is already booked for ESPN. Dat title is gonna look good on his shoulder.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Anybody notice this odd pattern of the commentators repeating "Roman Reigns" every other sentence?

So much dick sucking. It's creepy.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

NOW THATS WHAT YOU CALL FACE OF COMPANY POP RIGHT THERE LOOOIOIIOL


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol no reacton. He evern mimicks Austin on the turnbuckle. Still no damns given. He is so over!!! Yeah right.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Cole needs to stfu with all the talking during a wrestlers entrance


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If Cena does return tonight, think of how much Better it would've been if everyone hadn't read about it online beforehand.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

poor little Roman still has Steph's hand marked in his cheek


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Sheamus getting the light pop and Reigns getting booed.

Roman about to win tho they said he will be on ESPN tomorrow.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bubba Chuck said:


> I couldn't see Sheamus in that light :lmao


All I saw was his beady eyes.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The silence is golden. No one gives a fuck about this


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Well ... this should be interesting


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

So this now leaves 9 minutes for this match?

It's going to be fuckery right from the get-go!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus showing off the belt in front of Reigns signals to me he's losing the belt


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Squash


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Now it's my turn to ask, who is that lol


Rozanna Purcell. bama4

Aside from a babe like her, I also wanna nominate Saoirse Ronan as proof that Ireland also has *cute* wimmins to their credit:










So fucking adorable. :3


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Cena come in to help RR get the title and Vince is all


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676610905237561344
:mj


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Both get booed...nice job, WWE.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

7 minute match prediction and the crowd is dead af.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

RiCkeH said:


> So this now leaves 9 minutes for this match?
> 
> It's going to be fuckery right from the get-go!


You do know about overrun right


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I heard one person whistle when Roman came out... That's pathetic


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am guessing it ends with a brawl with LON and Romans friends and somehow Vince gets "accidentally" speared or superman punched at the end of the show. BORRRING.*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Could we see a swerve and have Vince screw Sheamus out of the title?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We need D-Bry chants w/ McMahon out there.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> All I saw was his beady eyes.


Same here


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why did Reigns put that stupid catchers gear back on again. UGH


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

holy shit this man Roman is fast

[youtube]w9PukG97oQ[/youtube]


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A commercial already.

:lmao


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

A divas tag match had more crowd participation lol. Get these kids out damn ring please .People chanted Sasha more then reigns .Shit is sad lol


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Seriously? Is anybody listening to the commentary? Every 2 sentences they say the words Roman Reigns. So weird.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman is going to get fired but be on ESPN tomorrow night! :eyeroll


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Lmao at these fucking commercials during the main event


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Could we see a swerve and have Vince screw Sheamus out of the title?


:vince$

Good idea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Giants and Dolphins tied 24-24 with just over a quarter to go. Might be some stiff ratings competition for RAW right now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Vince to help Roman win and be his mouthpiece as heel GOATS. Fuck. I'd mark for that so hard lol.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Was cole playing on his phone while calling the match?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Keep showing me The Bellas non smoking ad dammit. Thats the best one.*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Do they really really really have to take a break there? FFS


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Rozanna Purcell. bama4
> 
> Aside from a babe like her, I also wanna nominate Saoirse Ronan as proof that Ireland also has *cute* wimmins to their credit:
> 
> ...


She's quality that first girl you linked!

And yeah, I can see the cuteness in her too


----------



## StompKing (Dec 10, 2015)

i'd die of Lulz if the match finished during a commercial break


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a perfect time for a commercial. :wall


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Do you think english commentators are bad? Carlos Cabrera repeat time and time how Reigns is a hero who stand for the fans and the fans LOVE him for that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> Roman is going to get fired but be on ESPN tomorrow night! :eyeroll


/thread.

/RAW.

/WWE.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> A divas tag match had more crowd participation lol. Get these kids out damn ring please .People chanted Sasha more then reigns .Shit is sad lol


Can you please post all of your English teachers names please? I want to write a letter to their school districts to get them fired


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Rise said:


> Was cole playing on his phone while calling the match?


*I remember seeing JR eating something one time during a match haha.*


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Commercial Wins Title! Commercial Wins Title!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns well be on Sportscentre. tommorro. Is he bringing his toy WWE WHC Belt from WWE Shop? LOl. I mean really? At least keep some element of surprise. With Sheamus shoving the title in Reigns face. It's too obvious. IF Cena does return I hope he screws Roman.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Everyone mentioning no pop when Roman came out, but all I was paying attention to was the awkward dancing of the dude in the RR shirt behind him during his entrance.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Cole needs to stfu with all the talking during a wrestlers entrance


Cole needs to just stfu period. And JBL fucking too. 

And I can count on one hand the number of fucks I give for what's trending right now on Twatter and still have 6 fingers left over.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What if Roman wins and Vince fires Sheamus? :shump


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SHIVVY POO said:


> Giants and Dolphins tied 24-24 with just over a quarter to go. Might be some stiff ratings competition for RAW right now.


 @ShowStopper


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

This is funny because irl Vince probably likes Roman more than all these LON guys combined :lol


----------



## WWE Is EWW (Dec 15, 2015)

Does anybody know the record amount of minutes Raw has gone over the time slot? I'm gonna guess 24 minutes.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

They brought Vince in for why? Looks like the same old fizzle end like every raw


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

Why isnt Vince commentating??? Really hope this is over soon I forgot the Fargo season finale was today and i gotta catch the rerun


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We're back!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> /thread.
> 
> /RAW.
> 
> /WWE.


JBL did say he could a co host job on Sportscentre if he is fired haha.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Commentators and the stupid white ring ropes seem like such little things but they are actually major problems with me enjoying RAW.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dextro said:


> Everyone mentioning no pop when Roman came out, but all I was paying attention to was the awkward dancing of the dude in the RR shirt behind him during his entrance.


*Yeah, and they weren't saying shit about his pop and chants when the show started, and they won't say shit about these "LETS GO ROMAN!" chants. Let them be bitter :frankielol.*


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMAO. 

Last 10 sentences in a row have had Reigns name in it. WTF is this commentary. Subliminal messaging or some shit?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> JBL did say he could a co host job on Sportscentre if he is fired haha.


Dat Recover.......I'll allow it.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

How long until another recap from cole?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Commentators and the stupid white ring ropes seem like such little things but they are actually major problems with me enjoying RAW.*


im so glad you just said that now because I just noticed that and how distracting it is now that you pointed that out lol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Is this the same arena as the Rumble from this year?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Sheamus gets fired we all win! :dance


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> Could we see a swerve and have Vince screw Sheamus out of the title?


That would be fantastic. Vince vs. HHH proxy war. I hope Roman goes for the sharpshooter and Vince calls for the bell, for old time's sake.

It will never happen. That's way too interesting and different for WWE. We'll get the same old.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Can you please post all of your English teachers names please? I want to write a letter to their school districts to get them fired


LMAOOOOOOOOOO! God that's funny


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

So are we suppose to believe that the WWE is going to fire the guy they've been shoving down our throats for quite some time...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

In case anybody didn't know, this is a critical point in Roman Reigns' career.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They should replay the Steph slaps during the match.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey guys I thought I heard the announcers say reigns could get fired? Did he say that?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

How can I back the immediate face of the WWE when he can't even make a cardboard box fold into position.

HOW, WWE?!? HOW?!?



Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> She's quality that first girl you linked!
> 
> And yeah, I can see the cuteness in her too


Yeah, Purcell being the 2010 Miss Universe Ireland and cracking the Top 10 of the 2010 Miss Universe will have that effect. 8*D

And Ronan is doubly adorable when you hear her accent. :'3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> Is this the same arena as the Rumble from this year?


The WWE has even made the most rabid of fan bases tap out :mj2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I don't care what anyone says, the RTWM is not the same without The Viper. Is this gonna be the first Mania he has ever missed since his first one at XX?*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Yeah, and they weren't saying shit about his pop and chants when the show started, and they won't say shit about these "LETS GO ROMAN!" chants. Let them be bitter :frankielol.*


Yeah but your just as bad. You seem to twist as much. You focus on his rare pops, but try to act like he just didn't get no response now. You cannot have it both ways.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> Is this the same arena as the Rumble from this year?


That it is


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I could see Cena, Nikki, and Roman forming a stable.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LegendKilla15 said:


> That it is


:yoda


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh, and if you missed it.. he could get fired!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Sleepngbear said:


> In case anybody didn't know, this is a critical point in Roman Reigns' career.


I swore I heard that like 50 times in a row...My head is spinning.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *I don't care what anyone says, the RTWM is not the same without The Viper. Is this gonna be the first Mania he has ever missed since his first one at XX?*


Yeah man , as my favorite ever since then, it's sad. The best finisher not being utilized .


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Get to the fuckery already


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Is it possible for Vince to unbeknown to him, help Roman win, and then cause a fued between 'The Authority' and Vince, because Vince 'rewarded' someone that acted against 'The Authority' ??


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Yeah but your just as bad. You seem to twist as much. You focus on his rare pops, but try to act like he just didn't get no response now. You cannot have it both ways.


*
Because I'm smart enough to know he's been in 3 segments and the crowd has already seen him. It's common sense to anyone who isn't a bitter hater.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman is fighting but I don't know how much gas he has left in the tank.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I find funny that only one guy is standing up in the crowd.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Vince screw Sheamus tonight, but is that really news?


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

They already taking a rest lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Have Owens come out and powerbomb them both please.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Vince to screw Sheamus and make Roman his corporate champion

:ellen


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Two gassed out motherfuckers.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> Roman is fighting but I don't know how much gas he has left in the tank.


Hahaha that quote.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The crowd literally went nuts at the beginning to have this match...

And now they're silent?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Shouldn't this crowd be trolling right now with the man who should be hearing it first hand ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TNA is Here said:


> I find funny that only one guy is standing up in the crowd.


Standing ovation, bro.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Reigns had a loud, positive, and sustained reaction early in the show but nothing for the ME. Kind of puzzling on both ends.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is anyone findng it ironical that Vince is not rooting For Reigns. When we all know in real life he is the one he roots for the most lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Have Owens come out and powerbomb them both please.


:vince$ wens2


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> The WWE has even made the most rabid of fan bases tap out :mj2


With the drastic drop in ratings recently, a lot of fans have seemingly left. They might come back, but there's a lot of people who aren't paying attention to WWE right now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Shane comes out then the roof will be blown off the arena!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> Because I'm smart enough to know he's been in 3 segments and the crowd has already seen him. It's common sense to anyone who isn't a bitter hater.*


Preach!!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> The crowd literally went nuts at the beginning to have this match...
> 
> And now they're silent?


i think people just like when a title match is made on the fly


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What was that? :maury


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

holy fuck the way he lifted him... what a savage :shiiit


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

SnapOrTap said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Last 10 sentences in a row have had Reigns name in it. WTF is this commentary. Subliminal messaging or some shit?


Vince wants to invade our brains!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Reigns had a loud, positive, and sustained reaction early in the show but nothing for the ME. Kind of puzzling on both ends.


Not really, he's been out three times.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hate Reigns if you must, but he deserves props for making that deadlift sitdown powerbomb a staple of his moveset.

And holy shit, FELLA just hit the Fiery Red Hand! His finisher from the indies! :O


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*SHANE O MAC!!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!! Oh wait I am playing 2K16 never mind its not real. *


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Storylines/scripts aside - Wonder if Sheamus/Reigns are actually really nervous that Vince is right next to the ring?


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Someone needs to teach that camera man not to pan on reigns eyes during a cover attempt


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

The hell kind of move was that, Sheamus just picked him up like a kid and bitch slammed him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This disinterested crowd.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why am I supposed to care? There is no heat to this....


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Everything about Roman Reigns is mediocre. 

I don't know what people see in this hack.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Was Sheamus' nose bleeding? The Attitude Era is truly back.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe Triple H shows up and he and Roman made a deal.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince is out there and they don't chant troll chants? Here's your time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least they didn't go with the montreal screw job ending lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Vince looking like he could drop dead at any moment.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kayfabe speaking why wouldn't Sheamus hit roman with a chair?

He keeps his belt and roman is fired


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Reigns had a loud, positive, and sustained reaction early in the show but nothing for the ME. Kind of puzzling on both ends.


Well 1. It was the beginning of the show. Like being at a festival. Some maybe drunk, exhausted 2. Steph gets major heat. Roman just cannot generate intensity from the crowd on a consistent basis. He can in a setting with someone who has heat. But when it comes to a match setting he cannot get the crowd into it, like Rock could.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

df was that


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

Why is this cunt calling every move by saying the match is over? Is it cause this pathetic cunt is watching Vince standing up?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Believe That said:


> Preach!!


*Like, why does this even need to be explained :drake1? Just sit back and soak in those Roman chants in the northeast, a place we were told had the only crowds that mattered. It's so fun to watch people eat their words.*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cole, SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WE WANT DOINK!*


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

HEART

DETERMINATION

TO STAY IN THIS FIGHT.

ROMAN REIGNS. 

Please ratings be low.

Please ratings be low.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ring the bell!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Romain wins , then Vince does Elimination Chamber 2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMyCQhXdtYw


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> /thread.
> 
> /RAW.
> 
> /WWE.


WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 12m12 minutes ago

The moral of the story is if you beat up @tripleh you get a title shot #RAWTonight


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Vince FTW!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

maybe have Triple H comeback with a brace and have Roman beat him up


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Fuckery


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Blood.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Sheamus teasing the montreal screwjob sharpshooter :lmao


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Reigns is cut open


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Mcmahon with the botch. Hahahaha.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Dang they almost fucked that spot up.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

there's the fuckery. what a shock lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the hand hit the mat for three, lol.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn, Roman bleeding.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

oh shit I thought he won it


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

haha Vince doing his thing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if William Regal turned the lights off at this point!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Vince sees blood. "NO!!! NO DAMN IT!"*


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Could you imagine playing a drinking game for everytime they say Roman Reigns?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Uh-oh, blood. This is a very non-pg night.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Roman rocking a crimson Phantom of the Opera mask. 8*D



Delbusto1 said:


> The hell kind of move was that, Sheamus just picked him up like a kid and bitch slammed him.


It was the Fiery Red Hand (FRH), his finisher on the indies.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That headbutt busted Reigns open :jaydamn


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Tiptup said:


> Was Sheamus' nose bleeding? The Attitude Era is truly back.


I'm surprised that he wrestles with his septum ring in. I would hate to get that thing snagged.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

84 yard td catch by Beckham Jr.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God this is terrible...


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

This is so mediocre and artificial. Everything about this feels so contrived.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That ref gonna get fired :mj2


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

WWE IS GOING TOEND OF EARTH TO GET THIS MAN OVER LOL


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Did Roman Reigns get headshotted? :shiiit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Still boos


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena will come and help!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Most non-PG raw night of the year..Blood and swearing.

I like it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is legit awful.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

This is good, I like this Vince 

Wonder what he thought when he saw Reigns' bleeding, where was that spot caught by the way?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

That's a dq, match over.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

good ole WWE fuckery.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

REALLY


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Lmao at rusev posing


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I N T E R F E R E N C E B O Y Z


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are building for a huge pop watch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, 70 year old Vinnie Mac still taking the shots!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow. this is actually pretty intense at the moment.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

You gotta be shitting me he kicked out


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Holy shit! This is nuts!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman is busted open! This is so not fair!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS. IS. MADNESS!!!!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha yesss!! This is awesome


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And let the megafuckery begin. 


And Vince takes a superman punch. Awesome.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This is very good!! REigns just took out Vince!!


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Vince is dead lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That pop


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

super reigns cena 2.0 wins against all odds LOL

And Ambrose and The USOs still don't come out to help him.

This fucking company


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman you BEAST. Bring it home


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Reigns is definitely over as F^CK tonight


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

YES!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NO TITLE WIN AT WM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GRSGFSGWFSGFESGFSGFESXGFSHTRLDGGF;KLRSFGXV


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow at him winning.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

at least the belt is off sheamus. they realized it was a flop.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

RRRRRRRRRRRRAWWWWWWWWWWWWROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Well........... Roman Reigns era begins =/


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Super Reigns is officially a thing now. :troll

DO YOU BELIEVE IN MIRACLES, @Merry Blissmas ?!?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Q U I T T H E P R O D U C T B O Y Z


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

BEST FUCKING MOMENT ON RAW IN A LOOOOONG TIME


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes !!!!!!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Lmfao.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow they actually gave him the title. They kind had to. They backed themselves into a corner booking wise. Good.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

sigh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

None of this is Roman. They are pulling out everything. :ha


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

finally they made him champion. jesus christ.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Roman is now 2 time champ in matter of month lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

RIP VINNIE MAC

ROMAN'S CHAMP

FOR LIKE A COUPLE OF MINUTES OR DAYS


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

save us cena


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This ref is going to get fired!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, what do you know they actually kept the fuckery to a minimum.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS. IS. ROME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

ROMAN REIGNS IS CHAMPION!!!!!

What were you needs saying about not being over?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Holy shit they actually went that way XD what a shit company. No fucking heat.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

super fucking cena over 9000


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap :clap


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Holy shit. A WWE title change on Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] took all of those odds to convince people Reigns should be champ. But I'm not gonna lie... I'm finally behind Reigns. :nerd:


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

"He overcame all the odds"


God damn WWE, what a refreshing way to build somebody. Haven't seen it before.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Good job WWE. I'm actually excited for next weeks RAW.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

All you people that paid 9.99 for the Network? 

Yeah, they did the title change on Raw the next night, lol. Screw you guys! 

Anyways, that match was actually a fun barrel of monkeys.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*HE OVERCAME ALL THE ODDS!

Aw shit son. Cena gonna be so pissed. You have officially been replaced. *


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

There it is...the forum melts.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

They fkn did it lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I really wish they hadn't spoiled the finish by announcing the ESPN thing, but I am happy nonetheless. Great Raw. Great results.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

YES x 1 million


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How exciting. No sell everything. :bryanlol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

First title change in quite a while (refresh my memory someone) on Raw and not unexpected


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

He actually got a mad pop


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wowwwwww they actually did it :wow :wow :wow


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Come on, guys, that was pretty cool. Despite the braindead announcers. All that missed was Steph getting some.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Super Reigns era has started.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vince is dead.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Disgusting. Most overpushed talentless hack in history.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lesnar or Cena winning the rumble


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Damn Roman just fucked everyone up! Good Raw for this era.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Whoa he actually won!!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

well done, well fuckin done! that exclamation wasn't even sarcasm, they did it right tonight.


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

So the whole point of the last two months was to make Roman a two time champ??? Fuck WWE smh


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That pop when the ref counted to three! :reigns2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More Powerful than Cena. :ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS. IS. ROME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

And now that he has the crowd behind him for two days, they're going to turn him right into Cena 2.0


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And Yeah?


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Way to sell that match


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wouldn't it make some sense for Ambrose and the USo's to come out and celebrate with him? oh well...


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

2 times WWE champion and over enough, should've been more badass 'tho.

7.5/10 raw just because 2015 was terrible.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

wow raw just got ruined


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Those suckers that went to TLC rofl


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Im done with this company, haven't paid for the network in two months and this is my last raw in LONG ass time.

Fuck this same old shit.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't like Reigns at all, but that match made him look like a million bucks. Not a stablished main eventer, but a big step up to the right way. But meh, I still think that this underdog booking is shit when he alone beats LON, Authority and even Vince. I mean, where is he going now?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Hot garbage. Nothing can ever be organic, can it, Vince?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So now I'm thinking Triple H returns and gets pissed at Vince for giving Reigns the title shot. Leads to a Vince/HHH feud/match at Mania for control of the company.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Got a much better reaction than Survivor Series.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Finally that's over.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

He's still not over lol! Almost no response to him winning. Sorry I am still not buying the hype. But at least its better then him winning at mania.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Ratings to drop below 2 million.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Byron is having an orgasm 


Also I think Reigns is getting stripped of the title next week.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

wheres lesnar now.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Vince is dead. He hasn't moved.

Confirmed Dead.

8/10 IGN.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*What a moment. The fans never get to have that kind of fun at a RAW. We don't get stuff like this in this era, admit it this was pretty awesome. Last WWE title change we will see on RAW for another 10 years.*


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

ok the fact he pushed him off the ring is hilarious. I cant get behind this. Just dont let Roman speak


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I think Vince McMahon is actually dead guys.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Raw needs to hurry up and go off of the air before they strip him of the title again!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Good for Reigns and his fans.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

TripleG said:


> All you people that paid 9.99 for the Network?
> 
> Yeah, they did the title change on Raw the next night, lol. Screw you guys!
> 
> Anyways, that match was actually a fun barrel of monkeys.


Think some people will whine about anything. I pay for the network and I'll take some unpredictability at this point...hate it but it happened and I didn't expect it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

All those gimmicks. You could had anyone in that spot honestly.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

If Cena wrestles Reigns, who can overcome the odds more? haha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ROMAN MUTHAFUCKIN REIGNS IS THE MUTHAFUCKIN CHAMP :dead2 :dead2 :dead2 

HOLD THAT SHIT!!!!!! :YES :WOO: :YES :WOO:*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They got him over roud


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Cena vs Reigns Wrestlemania 32 confirmed


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Underdog Reigns. :lol

I think that this was a rash decision on Vince's part. Doubt this was planned way ahead of time. Think he was like "fuck it, he got over at the end last night, let's just give it to him now!" Better than when fans are anticipating it, and waiting to shit on it at a PPV.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o GOD, Cole is right...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Good raw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Roman wins the title to a great pop in Philly. You can't make this up! :booklel


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't believe how many of you sheep Vince managed to win over with kiddie tactics. Embarrassing.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince is laying outside of the ring.

So how is it possible he's still feeding Cole these lines?


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

No confetti?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Vince is like dead on the floor. That selling. :maury

I can't get invested in a guy who repeats his signature move ten times in a match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's his era, so it's time for him to own the ratings too.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so excited to see where all this goes. 

I just had a friend (who I dont think has watched in a very long time) text me about how good tonight's Raw has been/freaking out about the main event.

A WWE title change on Raw? I haven't seen that since I started watching again in 2009-2010. I always HATED title matches because it was a foregone conclusion that the title wasn't changing hands.

THAT is how you book a Raw that isn't completely predictable and holds interest throughout.

Every time this happens it goes back to garbage the following week, but I'll count my blessings for an entertaining Raw just for tonight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> He's still not over lol! Almost no response to him winning. Sorry I am still not buying the hype. But at least its better then him winning at mania.


LOL Are you kidding me? He got a huge reaction


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

If Cena was vs Reigns -- both face, no fuckery..really wouldn't know who would win based on past booking..Neither have ever lost clean and neither are very much affected by finishers...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Superman punches a 70-year old grandfather and then casually shoves his limp body off the ring apron. :evans

I wonder if The New Day will come out next week and give Reigns flak over who the true World Famous Two-Time Champ really is? 8*D


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Vince in one night made Roman Reigns a fucking star.

It all comes full circle. Awesome that the same crowd that booed Reigns at the Rumble was fully behind his WWE title win tonight.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

3ku1 said:


> He's still not over lol! Almost no response to him winning. Sorry I am still not buying the hype. But at least its better then him winning at mania.



no response? are you deaf?


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh yeah Roman the champ. Hate on that haters.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> He's still not over lol! Almost no response to him winning. Sorry I am still not buying the hype. But at least its better then him winning at mania.


Seriously? I hope this was sarcasm. If not, what the fuck were you watching?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

So Reigns isn't over huh? Yeah

He had the momentum, it worked. He won it with a hot crowd for him. WWE succeeded.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ROMAN FUCKIN REIGNS YOUR NEW WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman Reigns a 3 time WWE/WHC. Let that sink in.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

3ku1 said:


> He's still not over lol! Almost no response to him winning. Sorry I am still not buying the hype. But at least its better then him winning at mania.


u deaf, or in denial?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome match.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Now go through with the push already. Hes finally champion. Dont even strip him of the damn title.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I am surprised they managed to get that fool over. LOL

Vince is a genius..He can get the most least talented dude crazy pops.

In philly of all places..You can't deny this.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

"Reigns isn't over" 
"Wait till he gets to Philly again lol"
Crowd is on their feet, yes chants in full effect, let the deluded posts co- they're already here


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambrose wins the rumble now. Can't see anyone else facing Roman at WM.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So, Cena vs Reigns at WM? that's fine by most people i would think. 

or Brock comes back next week and fucking wrecks him, who even knows anymore lol. 

fun show, and yes the title has to be defended on Raw and yes sometimes it has to change hands on free tv.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

I will now be interested in crowd reactions. A babyface champion is never as hot as a babyface trying to become champion. But, its about time they just gave him the ball.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Props to the WWE for that. 

McMahon's appearance just elevated Reigns to new heights.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now it can be Roman vs. Triple H at Royal Rumble for the WWEWHC! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Vince is laying outside of the ring.
> 
> So how is it possible he's still feeding Cole these lines?


Telepathy or past torture


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Vince is like dead on the floor. That selling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weren't an Austin or Rock fan??


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So I tune in to Raw and I see Reigns as WWE champion and Sheamus and Vince laid out. :drake1

Interesting.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

All those months trying to get him over, and they do it in two nights.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince McMahon, a better seller than 80 % of the roster.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The General said:


> Can't believe how many of you sheep Vince managed to win over with kiddie tactics. Embarrassing.


It's wrestling, you imbecile. What the fuck do you expect. It's nothing BUT kiddie tactics. Go watch fucking curling.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats to Reigns and every one of his fans. I feel the same happiness when Bryan won the WWE WHC, so I can understand you. We maybe don't like the same guy, but I'm happy that some people feel good about this.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is all just a ploy to get us to cheer for Cena in the twilight of his career, right?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

WWE with their best booking of reigns since his debut.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *ROMAN MUTHAFUCKIN REIGNS IS THE MUTHAFUCKIN CHAMP :dead2 :dead2 :dead2
> 
> HOLD THAT SHIT!!!!!! :YES :WOO: :YES :WOO:*


BELIEVE THAT! :reigns2 :mark: :woo :cheer :dance


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

How fitting that Roman Reigns was cheered tonight (in winning the title) in the same arena that he was booed in earlier this year.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

If Roman can stop using corny lines and crappy facial expressions, it could work. But he won't.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Roman Reigns a 3 time WWE/WHC. Let that sink in.


2 time no?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well played WWE.....Roman going over last night with a super hot crowd....same crowd tonight....Vince comes out of the woodshed with such a crowd to ensure the new face of the company. I honestly ate it up.....I assumed fuckery....it's Raw....we've been calling for a title change on raw for a long time....they did it well.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

THE ROMAN REIGNS ERA HAS BEGUN!!!

2.2

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Ambrose wins the rumble now. Can't see anyone else facing Roman at WM.


Cena. sorry pal, i know we don't get nice things lol. 

so far only ones I can see are Reigns vs Cena and Zayn vs Owens ... but maybe that could become a triple threat with ambrose for the IC title. 

yeah, who knows at this point, but it's looking like Cena wins the rumble at this point.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Vince decided if you want something done right, better do it your damn self. :lmao

About 2 years too late but still better than anything else Reigns has done so far.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *ROMAN MUTHAFUCKIN REIGNS IS THE MUTHAFUCKIN CHAMP :dead2 :dead2 :dead2
> 
> HOLD THAT SHIT!!!!!! :YES :WOO: :YES :WOO:*


Hahaha, I was actually browsing this thread to find your response, I was literally going to tag you to say 'Where the f*ck are you' .... and there you are!!

Quality, I have no issue's with this personally, I was going to write Roman Reigns 2014 = Roman Reigns 2015 ... BIG difference.

I'd have waiting a while still personally, but that said, the guy has paid his dues much more than what people expected .... so yeah, you've got what you wanted there dude .... nice like rice!!

And Dean's finally got his IC reign, which I felt he deserved a LONG time ago, I actually wanted Owens to retain the title and Dean to win the Rumble ... but hey, I ain't going to complain, I don't see the need in it ... so it's all good in the hood!

Now lets see how Reigns' reign is booked ... as I think that's very important now to see where he stands holding that main title, could be quite a testing time for him ... but he's got the title under his belt now ... officially, as opposed to however many minutes.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Roman Reigns a 3 time WWE/WHC. Let that sink in.


Two-time right?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676616331857412098


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratz. Dude doesn't look like a chump. Finally won the big one.

And you people whining will be back next week.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> How fitting that Roman Reigns was cheered tonight (in winning the title) in the same arena that he was booed in earlier this year.


Vince knows what he's doing.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> How fitting that Roman Reigns was cheered tonight (in winning the title) in the same arena that he was booed in earlier this year.


It's the difference in just telling us that someone is over and is going to be pushed as if he was really over and actually putting in the work to get someone over.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm still glad I have the Network because seeing Reigns snap last night was so worth it and it set up tonight! :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's so weird that Reigns was cheered in Philly after that mess at the RR. But hey, good match and I'm so happy he managed to finally win the belt. Great times.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

And the spear on Vince? Wheres my fucking spear?

But well, at least it was decent.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's official... Raw is not for real wrestling fans, just kids and Reigns marks that only cry foul booking when it doesn't involve their boy. Sorry, but that was Cena all over again. He overcame all the odds with no fucking heat. 

No real wrestling fan can support this shit.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WWE needs to pull the trigger full on Reigns and have him beat Cena at Wrestlemania. I can't imagine a better scenario than that.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah baby!!! Reigns is the champ!!!! And new baby!!! Fuck you bitch haters!!! In your face baby!!! Suck it bitches!!! Roman I make it Reigns bitches!!!! Fuck the haters!!! You jealous sons of bitches!!! Yeah bitches!! Reigns is the champ!!! I don't care if I get banned for this!!! Fuck you haters!!! Reigns, bitches!!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Phaedra said:


> Cena. sorry pal, i know we don't get nice things lol.
> 
> so far only ones I can see are Reigns vs Cena and Zayn vs Owens ... but maybe that could become a triple threat with ambrose for the IC title.
> 
> yeah, who knows at this point, but it's looking like Cena wins the rumble at this point.





Fringe said:


> Vince decided if you want something done right, better do it your damn self. :lmao
> 
> About 2 years too late but still better than anything else Reigns has done.


To be fair it worked with his presence


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Look Reigns is clearly the most over star in WWE currently (With Ambrose). No doubts about that. Although that does not say much. In early 2000's or ten years ago. Would he be anymore over then Al Snow, Val Venis or RVD, or Bobby Lashley? But its just inconsistent. HE opens Raw to a big pop, of course using the heat Steph Generates. And then Thank You Roman at TLC. But then he comes out for the main event to no response at all, almost crickets. And no response in his entire match. Then he gets a pop when he wins the title. I don't know what it is, its like he is 50% over and 50% not.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Roman Reigns a 3 time WWE/WHC. Let that sink in.


Isn't he only a 2 time Champion?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I feel it will be back to booing next week and certainly when they go back to Philly

They cheer because Sheamus is all-round awful and Vince is the best heel of all time. It's a minor feelgood moment and for a guy that was super-pushed forcibly from day 1


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Cena. sorry pal, i know we don't get nice things lol.
> 
> so far only ones I can see are Reigns vs Cena and Zayn vs Owens ... but maybe that could become a triple threat with ambrose for the IC title.
> 
> yeah, who knows at this point, but it's looking like Cena wins the rumble at this point.



Cena a 3rd time winner is sickening. But we won't get that taker match though . 

Maybe triple h enters and wins?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Antetokounmpo said:


> All those months trying to get him over, and they do it in two nights.


No shit! Think they needed the right crowd....last night they saw it....HHH repeatedly telling Roman "AGAIN!" with the chair shots because it was working. Vince shows up tonight to fully teeter the crowd by taking a superman punch. God that was good!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Vince McMahon, a better seller than 80 % of the roster.


Except he wasn't actually selling, he legit died


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

People are confusing a title change pop with Roman being over. Ziggler got a 10 times bigger pop when he cashed in.


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> It's official... Raw is not for real wrestling fans, just kids and Reigns marks that only cry foul booking when it doesn't involve their boy. Sorry, but that was Cena all over again. He overcame all the odds with no fucking heat.
> 
> No real wrestling fan can support this shit.


Shut. The Fuck. Up.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Sheamus dropping the title to Reigns. So glad i've not watched in months!


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, you little bitches!!! Your tears taste awesome!!! I love it!!! Get a life, it's only wrestling!!! I'm out......











Bitches!!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

That was fun! Really, really fun - or it may seem like that because WWE hasn't been anything remotely resembling that in far too long. But you could see it in the crowd that people were enjoying themselves, I certainly was. Unfortunate that I had to miss the first hour because that seemed like a lot of fun too.

I'm actually amazed because I'm not entirely sure what they did that made it so much better, but it was not just the surface things I think. The feel of the entire show was different. Foley Jr is god!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH vs Roman for the belt? :ha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The ol Mcmahon involvement trick has worked yet again it seems. Somewhat reminiscent of a stalled out Randy Orton instantly turning to the little run he had following the Mcmahon segment with the punt. We shall see if this lasts though odd Reigns would get a warm reaction in the freaking Northeast but in the South which is the "play ball" region, Reigns is cold as ice.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Cena a 3rd time winner is sickening. But we won't get that taker match though .
> 
> Maybe triple h enters and wins?


I would literally lawl so hard i wouldn't be able to breathe, that man and his fucking ego at times, christ almighty lol.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Vince got what he wanted all along. He is a mad genius for real. The same area that booed the holy fuck out of him in Jan gave him a huge pop winning the title. Mind blown....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet somewhere Romans Empire just had a heart attack :lmao

But I'm really happy about this! It's awesome WWE actually pulled the trigger and finally did a big title change on Raw!!

Both both Dean and Roman have titles, YES  That ending needed Dean coming out to celebrate with Roman though, like he promised at TLC. He just had to wait a day for it to happen :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> Look Reigns is clearly the most over star in WWE currently (With Ambrose). No doubts about that. Although that does not say much. In early 2000's or ten years ago. Would he be anymore over then Al Snow, Val Venis or RVD, or Bobby Lashley? But its just inconsistent. HE opens Raw to a big pop, of course using the heat Steph Generates. And then Thank You Roman at TLC. But then he comes out for the main event to no response at all, almost crickets. And no response in his entire match. Then he gets a pop when he wins the title. I don't know what it is, its like he is 50% over and 50% not.


He's the only guy who they let do cool things on a roster full of mid-card geeks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I was waiting on Triple H or Stephanie to come out but thank God they didn't. I have no doubt Trips will face Roman now!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> Except he wasn't actually selling, he legit died


Fuck Stunners, fuck chairs to the head, fuck limo explosions and it all came to an end with a punch RIP Vince


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A senile old man who can actually break his quads by jogging took a hit before Stephanie McMahon.

Fuck that lol

The match was good. Crowd was heavily into it, and I do think Reigns finally found something that he can connect with fans to. But people who are saying that Vince is a genius: Remember, he sacrificed the Streak for this moment. That's not good enough.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I feel it will be back to booing next week and certainly when they go back to Philly
> 
> They cheer because Sheamus is all-round awful and Vince is the best heel of all time. It's a minor feelgood moment and for a guy that was super-pushed forcibly from day 1


I don't know...Philly is full of smarks. I think he is legit over with the crowd.

Vince is a genius.


----------



## TMob97 (Feb 4, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> WWE needs to pull the trigger full on Reigns and have him beat Cena at Wrestlemania. I can't imagine a better scenario than that.


Plot Twist: Cena wins at Wrestlemania and becomes face of the company all over again.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> *noise*


We're stooping to the "real fan" bullshit now? :drake1


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

BTW how bout an actually legitimately good Raw? That is certainly positive.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Good raw. wonder where they are going with this.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

this dude might actually be over this time.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Sleepngbear said:


> It's wrestling, you imbecile. What the fuck do you expect. It's nothing BUT kiddie tactics. Go watch fucking curling.


Nah, I think I'll expect more from wrestling instead. You just go on being manipulated.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well...either Cena, Brock, or HHH is winning the rumble. How exciting.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Anyone wanna bet that they'll try to play the Daniel Bryan game again and take the title away from Reigns at the next Raw?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> It's official... Raw is not for real wrestling fans, just kids and Reigns marks that only cry foul booking when it doesn't involve their boy. Sorry, but that was Cena all over again. He overcame all the odds with no fucking heat.
> 
> No real wrestling fan can support this shit.


There's no such thing as "real wrestling fans" this is such a cringe worthy thing to say. This is the equivalent of saying "real music" - it's something fifteen year old white girls say.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, at least Sheamus isn't champion anymore. 

I thought WWE would give him his real title win on a Raw. PPV crowds just weren't going to cut it as SVS proved, and even on a Raw, I still wondered if the crowd would cheer his win. It took the McMahons, Sheamus, and every trick in the book but they got it done and kudos to them. 

But since they gave Reigns the title, I wonder how the crowd responses will go the next several weeks.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Hate Roman all you want, but that was the best ending to RAW in years. And I damn sure would rather see him as champion than fucking Sheamus.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Vince got what he wanted all along. He is a mad genius for real. The same area that booed the holy fuck out of him in Jan gave him a huge pop winning the title. Mind blown....


I'm not going to say they didn't pop, but I guarantee the crowd would pop for any other wrestler alive that was given that main event booking.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

YAYAYAY Cena 2.0 Thanks!!! Now years of roman reigns against the odds Wrestling WOW So exciting. I CANT WAIT!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Vince is currently in a Philly jail for the amount of Smarks he just killed in that arena.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> And the spear on Vince? Wheres my fucking spear?
> 
> But well, at least it was decent.


A superman punch is much safer to deliver on a 70 year old than a spear unfortunately.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

To the RR marks, the crowd reaction for Reigns have varied throughout his entire singles run. His pops have been no where near consistent. And you dont get the luxury of ignoring when the crowds have been actively negative or completely indifferent towards him. And keep in mind this was a title win, even Ambrose got a pretty big pop for his title win. All I have to say is, we'll see.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

People STILL don't get why Roman was BOO'ed before 7 cheered after, simple math in the Royal Rumble match there were & still are MORE people more over with the fans than Roman ie, Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose ect. Roman was the WORST option as a winner that night......

Fast Forward to this evening & in a ring with Vince, Casper & Mr. PUSHED beyond belief Regins who did you think people would cheer for? Take away Vince & the desperation he came in on & you have a repeat of last nights match between Casper & Roman which the crowd didn't give a shit about, take away the toys aka TLC & it would only get worse. 

Now the question is since they blew there whole LOAD tonight for Roman what's next? No credible heels left (HHH= Part Timer), they wouldn't dare put up a face the crowd could get behind so I guess at the Rumble Regins will be facing........











#MopthefloorMOPPY #WWELogic


----------



## TMob97 (Feb 4, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> Well...either Cena, Brock, or HHH is winning the rumble. How exciting.


Well who do you want to win it then lol... Fucking Tyler Breeze ???


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a Great early Birthday present for me! :mark:


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I bet anything is Cena Reigns at MANIA.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Kostic said:


> Anyone wanna bet that they'll try to play the Daniel Bryan game again and take the title away from Reigns at the next Raw?


I extremely doubt that. They want Roman as the long term guy.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I really hope loose cannon or kabraxal don't hurt themselves tn


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

On a side note -and I'm not blaming Reigns for this- I feel very bad for the League of Nations, specially Sheamus. They really made the best to be entertaining and actually they we're starting to achieved that, specially Sheamus, who was very stale until the point of cashing in. Hope they book them good from now on and their creation we're not just to being Reign's bitches.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

samizayn said:


> We're stooping to the "real fan" bullshit now? :drake1


Considering I just see a bunch of sad marks marking over their boy instead of railing about the same shit booking that plagued Cena? Yeah, it's evident who are wrestling fans and who are sad little marks. If you don't like that, don't let your markdom show next time mmm?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> The ol Mcmahon involvement trick has worked yet again it seems. Somewhat reminiscent of a stalled out Randy Orton instantly turning to the little run he had following the Mcmahon segment with the punt. We shall see if this lasts though odd Reigns would get a warm reaction in the freaking Northeast but in the South which is the "play ball" region, Reigns is cold as ice.


At least they didn't drag Vince's involvement on for months before the payoff. Surprise quick in, instant heat, a bit of fuckery, quick finish. Really refreshing for a change. I'm sure they'll run him through the ringer now for popping the boss, but do what you must now. This was certainly better than a plain ol pin win.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

almostfamous said:


> I'm not going to say they didn't pop, but I guarantee the crowd would pop for any other wrestler alive that was given that main event booking.


Anyone would be over if they clean swept evolution at the royal rumble

Anyone would be over if try got to deliver their finisher to the entire wcw/ECW invasion


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Swag said:


> 2 time no?


Oh yeah, I legit forgot my boy Rollins stole one from him and Lesnar!

:Cocky


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

TMob97 said:


> Well who do you want to win it then lol... Fucking Tyler Breeze ???


I don't think it will be Trips. He will probably face Roman at Royal Rumble. I hope they don't drag it out until WrestleMania unless Roman destroys Trips again! :dance :cheer


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Just heard about what happened. 

Honestly, I'm glad they finally got this shit over & done with. If he succeeds, then he'll succeed, and if he flops, then he'll flop.
*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The only thing that pisses me off about this is the idea of HHH being inserted in yet another Wrestlemania ME in 2016 -- Otherwise good for Roman


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

TMob97 said:


> Well who do you want to win it then lol... Fucking Tyler Breeze ???


I don't know. Rusev or Owens would be fun. Anything fresh. Certainly not HHH or Cena.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So..... HHH/Reigns RR Brock wins RR Reigns/Brock 32 where Reigns slays the beast? I dont like that, but at this point that'd be my prediction unless Batista is wrestling and going against Brock while HHH's planet sized ego seriously inserts himself to headline 32. Gotta figure either way its Cena/Taker.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyone think Triple H will come back and strip Reigns of the title make the Royal Rumble match for the title?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I enjoyed that Raw. Even though I've been drinking, I think it's safe to say it was a lot better than their recent output. 

I think HHH-Reigns for the title is absolutely fine at this stage. The alternatives are Brock or Cena and there are various reason why either of those two options would be inferior after what happened at TLC and tonight. 

Sure, we know Reigns is going over, but they can make a hell of a story out of it. 

HHH to enter and win the rumble though? :lol I mean, it's not even that bad to be fair. Most guys are midcard jobbers atm. HHH can fill the gap while they build them up for next year. 

Have him pay some guys off to help him win, dump out Ambrose last and it's instant heat. 

I don't mind were this could be going. I'll take one more match between Sheamus and Reigns at the rumble. Street fight? Why not. 

I think the main event matches at Wrestlemania are shaping up as follows.... 

Reigns vs HHH for the title (with some stipulation and the McMahons involved)

Cena vs The undertaker

Lesnar vs Rusev (I might be in the minority believing this will happen but I can see it)

Could be completely wrong but this is the direction I think they could be going.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The General said:


> Can't believe how many of you sheep Vince managed to win over with kiddie tactics. Embarrassing.


The only embarrassing thing is how you people will complain about absolutely anything.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

LegendKilla15 said:


> I bet anything is Cena Reigns at MANIA.


My bet as well. I would actually like to see that feud, to be honest.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ajmaf625 said:


> Anyone think Triple H will come back and strip Reigns of the title make the Royal Rumble match for the title?


Yeah I was thinking this as well. It's great for a few reasons:

1. Adds intrigue to RAW
2. More subscriptions for the network
3. Creates unpredictability


----------



## beastedot9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Considering I just see a bunch of sad marks marking over their boy instead of railing about the same shit booking that plagued Cena? Yeah, it's evident who are wrestling fans and who are sad little marks. If you don't like that, don't let your markdom show next time mmm?


Lol man sorry but shut up. Don't let your butt hurt show too much.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I finally understand what WWE is doing.

John Cena is Superman. Roman Reigns is Batman. They're capitalizing on Batman vs Superman as the main event of WM32.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I dunno... I'm kinda confused at that ending. Don't really know how to feel about it. I mean, I was quite sports-entertained by that, sure, but something just feels off...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wanted Reigns to win the WWEWHC in Orlando but man I can't lie this feels just as good!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That was a great Raw :clap

Now NXT Takeover this Wednesday :mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I'm just waiting to see the general section now and loads of stupid threads saying 'Oh this is Cena 2.0 fucktards' and all this slagging Reigns off etc... cause they can't help themselves.

I'm not even a Reigns fan by any means, not even close ... but the trigger has to be pulled somewhere and we can't have Cena at the top all the time, which many people didn't want, but it's as though they don't want anyone half the time, as, as much as they would no doubt deny it ... whoever was booked as the main face, they're going to face all this criticism time and time again, you watch ... they're probably already in there now, I haven't looked but it's so predictable.

Reigns fans, be prepared for a lot of criticism here, now that this has happened ... it was going to happen at any time but you know, just enjoy the fact he's got the title and run with it, I don't see the point in criticising just for the sake of it, if ever I've said anything even slightly criticising on a talent, it's just a genuine thought or perspective on things .... and not anything to do with hate or any of that crap, as I find it a complete waste of energy.

Now lets see how the reign goes, it's early days ... so just take it each day as it comes and enjoy it.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Heath V said:


> The only embarrassing thing is how you people will complain about absolutely anything.


Indeed. I am just happy that we got a good RAW for once. Hell of an ending.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

And the WrestleMania card looks worse and worse...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ajmaf625 said:


> Anyone think Triple H will come back and strip Reigns of the title make the Royal Rumble match for the title?


Man that would just be really annoying. Tonight was interesting. I'd like to see them just give Reigns his run with the belt. The stripping of the title just feels manufactured. I mean...really for what reason would HHH have to strip the title. I'd rather they at least try and come up with something more enticing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Considering I just see a bunch of sad marks marking over their boy instead of railing about the same shit booking that plagued Cena? Yeah, it's evident who are wrestling fans and who are sad little marks. If you don't like that, don't let your markdom show next time mmm?


Stop being such a twat if it's at all possible. Mmmm?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Yeah I was thinking this as well. It's great for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. Adds intrigue to RAW
> 2. More subscriptions for the network
> 3. Creates unpredictability


They could say Sheamus was disqualified when Vince pulled the referee out of the ring.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Now that they think there established a baby face do you think they have the balls to turn Cena?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

As far as Reigns getting Cena booking, I'll worry about it after he has been crammed down our throat for over a decade like Cena. Until then, he is a fresh new champion and I am glad to finally see it.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

PaulHBK said:


> And the WrestleMania card looks worse and worse...


I agree it's looking pretty bad...but that's just because for me personally I have no faith in WWE building the undercard. If they can actually build a compelling undercard, I could buy into a Reigns vs Cena/HHH match just for the occasion.

What I don't want is half the spots on WM to go to celebs/part timers and instead actually have them build a WM with storyline branching.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Yeah I was thinking this as well. It's great for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. Adds intrigue to RAW
> 2. More subscriptions for the network
> 3. Creates unpredictability


Yea and I just can't see seeing Triple H vs Reigns for the title at Mania which is where I think they're heading for


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

People calling Reigns Cena 2.0... uh... didn't Austin overcome the odds? Didn't Daniel Bryan? The Rock? Oh what? Just because Reigns can't do flips off the top rope or a hundred submission moves or doesn't have one liner catch phrases for wrestling marks to go crazy over..

At least its better than Sheamus as champion with his league of boring people. I was a fan of Sheamus longer than most but goodness his short reign was horrid.

Raw for the most part was okay I guess. I did cringe at the bad commentary during the hardcore match. Like... JBL at one time looked down at ECW like it was low class and then tonight he was totally overkill on putting them over like he was always a fan, kayfabe wise. It was horrible to listen to.

New Day are getting too good. They are so good that the face tag teams are going to get boo'd. lol

It was nice to see McMahon again. Still enjoy hearing "No chance in hell".


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

He's destroyed everyone, he's so incredible he's defeated the entire roster so hunters gonna have to come out of retirement again.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Anyone would be over if they clean swept evolution at the royal rumble
> 
> Anyone would be over if try got to deliver their finisher to the entire wcw/ECW invasion


Who is the first reference? Scott Steiner?

And Austin was already over for years before that, and naturally.

I mean you can make an argument for or against everything. Maybe I should say there would have been many wrestlers that would have been way more over doing what Reigns just did.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

They better not fucking strip him of the title.

Get the Roman title push done with already. The guy is over now as much as he may ever be. No reason to stop again and redo the whole chase. Its time for him to sink or swim.


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

Im not even mad that Roman is champ but i am mad at the fact he is now a 2 time champ in 2 months. Why not just have sheamus cash in before Roman won?


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

I caught most of the last hour after the Bulls game ended and the main event was fun and probably the best moment in months. But some of the stuff in that last hour just didn't make any sense once again. New Day legitimately came off as babyfaces and then the Usos and Dragons attacked them for celebrating their win. LOLWUT? And why the hell did Sasha, Tamina, and Naomi have TICKETS? Are talent not allowed backstage anymore and come down when they please? It would have made sense if they were kicked out of the building and then showed them paying for tickets, but wtf. And then they had no part in the segment, so WHAT WAS IT ALL FOR? :lol

All in all, happy for Reigns though as he does deserve this. Hoping this momentum continues in a positive direction for him. Pulling for a Reigns/Owens Wrestlemania main event, but I bet we get Reigns/Cena.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Korvin said:


> People calling Reigns Cena 2.0... uh... didn't Austin overcome the odds? Didn't Daniel Bryan? The Rock? Oh what? Just because Reigns can't do flips off the top rope or a hundred submission moves or doesn't have one liner catch phrases for wrestling marks to go crazy over..
> 
> At least its better than Sheamus as champion with his league of boring people. I was a fan of Sheamus longer than most but goodness his short reign was horrid.
> 
> ...


Cole was bad also. He was chanting This is Awesome!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Considering I just see a bunch of sad marks marking over their boy instead of railing about the same shit booking that plagued Cena? Yeah, it's evident who are wrestling fans and who are sad little marks. If you don't like that, don't let your markdom show next time mmm?


But in actual fact it's just you being a pissbaby because you don't agree with the general consensus. It's fine that you don't, but don't make out like everyone else is wrong somehow, and don't make sweeping statements about things you know clearly know nothing about.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> I'm just waiting to see the general section now and loads of stupid threads saying 'Oh this is Cena 2.0 fucktards' and all this slagging Reigns off etc... cause they can't help themselves.
> 
> I'm not even a Reigns fan by any means, not even close ... but the trigger has to be pulled somewhere and we can't have Cena at the top all the time, which many people didn't want, but it's as though they don't want anyone half the time, as, as much as they would no doubt deny it ... whoever was booked as the main face, they're going to face all this criticism time and time again, you watch ... they're probably already in there now, I haven't looked but it's so predictable.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I don't mind that Raw had some garbage on it tonight. The main segments were much better than recent months. Keep this level of enthusiasm and creativity and it can only get better in time. 

If it goes back to what it was last week then they can fuck off, but they made strides these past two nights. I'll give them that. 

If you had said on Sunday afternoon that they were going to get Reigns going over for the title in Philly near unanimously cheered, nearly everyone would have told you that you were insane :lol 

They did it though. They did it by telling a fucking story and cutting out the John Cena impressions. (Cena is ace at that shit, no one else is. Leave it to him) 

I'll need to see consistent good shows/booking of characters before I give them too much praise but for what they've pulled off these past two nights, in the absolute mire they found themselves in, I think it's fine to give them some credit. 

It was a Raw worth watching. It's a long time since I've found myself able to say those words.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

antdvda said:


> Now that they think there established a baby face do you think they have the balls to turn Cena?


It's not a given Reigns is now a certified star. One big pop, especially for a title win, does not make a star. We have to see and wait how this plays out. But assuming they do have a new top baby face in Reigns, I would hope they turn Cena heel. But then they would run the risk of Cena getting cheered over Reigns, Cena as a heel would totally outshine Reigns when it comes to mic work...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

PeepShow said:


> All in all, happy for Reigns though as he does deserve this. Hoping this momentum continues in a positive direction for him. Pulling for a Reigns/Owens Wrestlemania main event, but I bet we get Reigns/Cena.


Then who does Taker face in his retirement match?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

PeepShow said:


> I caught most of the last hour after the Bulls game ended and the main event was fun and probably the best moment in months. But some of the stuff in that last hour just didn't make any sense once again. New Day legitimately came off as babyfaces and then the Usos and Dragons attacked them for celebrating their win. LOLWUT? And why the hell did Sasha, Tamina, and Naomi have TICKETS? Are talent not allowed backstage anymore and come down when they please? It would have made sense if they were kicked out of the building and then showed them paying for tickets, but wtf. And then they had no part in the segment, so WHAT WAS IT ALL FOR? :lol
> 
> All in all, happy for Reigns though as he does deserve this. Hoping this momentum continues in a positive direction for him. Pulling for a Reigns/Owens Wrestlemania main event, but I bet we get Reigns/Cena.


I thought the same thing about The New Day getting attacked. The Usos and The Lucha Dragons came off as sore losers and looked like geeks. Of course The New Day celebrated winning a match that was a war. They did have the decency to wait until the other teams left to celebrate! Maybe someone gave Sasha and the girl tickets! :toomanykobes :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> It's not a given Reigns is now a certified star. One big pop, especially for a title win, does not make a star. We have to see and wait how this plays out. But assuming they do have a new top baby face in Reigns, I would hope they turn Cena heel. But then they would run the risk of Cena getting cheered over Reigns, Cena as a heel would totally outshine Reigns when it comes to mic work...


To be fair, a serious Cena bests everyone on that roster not named Paul Heyman imo.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This isn't about fucking Reigns... Sheamus fucking sucked as champion as well..... because of BOOKING! I know a lot of the sad little marks here can't understand this, but those pissed aren't pissed because it is Reigns. They are pissed because it is the SAME OLD SHIT. 

Give us something good to get behind. Give us good stories. GIve us fucking heat without the face going over WEEK IN A ROW before "overcoming the odds". Give us fucking Lucha Underground where the champion isn't even my favourite, but I fucking love how he was booked to become champion. 

This isn't about WHO won. This is about HOW he won. THe same fucking issue that is why the WWE is absolute shit.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

almostfamous said:


> Who is the first reference? Scott Steiner?
> 
> And Austin was already over for years before that, and naturally.
> 
> I mean you can make an argument for or against everything. Maybe I should say there would have been many wrestlers that would have been way more over doing what Reigns just did.


But anybody else in the current roster? I don't think Ambrose has enough of _it_. And it's certainly more believable for a guy the size of Reigns taking out the world than it was for Bryan.

WWE desperately needed this now, and Reigns is the best guy to do it now.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

The boy did it on his daughters birthday, oh god I'm in bits.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

If they really want to solidify and push him to the moon right now, the only way is for him to have an epic feud with Cena, where he finally comes out on top. That would surely do it and it would be a long time coming seeing Cena finally pass that torch. It's the very kind of angle that would get me interested again.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> To be fair, a serious Cena bests everyone on that roster not named Paul Heyman imo.


I think Ambrose can stand with the best of them. But other than that I agree with you.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Absolutely. I don't mind that Raw had some garbage on it tonight. The main segments were much better than recent months. Keep this level of enthusiasm and creativity and it can only get better in time.
> 
> If it goes back to what it was last week then they can fuck off, but they made strides these past two nights. I'll give them that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't see the point in people hating on him and nine times out of ten, as much as they say it isn't ... it is.

Like I say, I'm no fan of Reigns in any way, shape or form (I do have a hand signed Shield picture on my wall though as I loved The Shield) ... however, there HAS to be someone at the top with this booking, and no matter who it is, they're going to be complained about ... that's just fact, because people don't like what's popular or being pushed basically.

My favourites will never be pushed to the top, but I don't give a fuck, if I'm honest ... I like it that way, because I feel that too much comes with being the absolute top dog anyway, it must be terrible being a Cena fan and the Reigns fans will probably have it all to come too, however if I did happen to like the top dog, I'd stick by it ... cause I like what I like, and that's that, no one will influence me otherwise.

It just happens to be that my favourite's are highly talented mid card talents, it always has been, whether that's Rick 'The Model' Martel, Bret Hart, Kevin Owens, Ted Dibiase or Dean Ambrose ... it's just the way it is really and I'm happy with that, I've never felt the need to have my favourite talents pushed to the top.

However, this top booking has to go to one person, it's never been any different be it Hulk Hogan, John Cena or Roman Reigns ... that comes with wrestling and it is what it is ... so enjoy it, or at least enjoy the parts that you do enjoy anyway as we live in a world now where we can skip segments and watch back later ... so no reason to complain about anything, just let the people who enjoy their parts, enjoy them and that's that.

End of really


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Sleepngbear said:


> But anybody else in the current roster? I don't think Ambrose has enough of _it_. And it's certainly more believable for a guy the size of Reigns taking out the world than it was for Bryan.
> 
> WWE desperately needed this now, and Reigns is the best guy to do it now.


Not going to deny that they need a star right now. No one else is close to a main event star either.

I guess in a round-about way I'm complimenting the booking because they got a huge pop out of a guy that the crowd is 'meh' for. I shit on WWE booking so much that it's tough to give them props when they do something right.

But they put themselves in this situation.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww I just realised Roman won the title on his daughter's birthday  That's awesome.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

They actually made me want to watch the product going forward.

Even better, Shame-ASS is no longer the champ. Works for me.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm crying out of joy....

That is all.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The only reason I'm happy that Reigns's era has started it because if he's the #1 face, it frees up Cena to turn heel. I know, never going to happen, but it definitely wasn't when there was no #1 face to take his spot.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> I'm crying out of joy....
> 
> That is all.


I thought about you when Roman won, haha. I knew you'd be happy! 

At least I'm not the only one who cries when their fave wins titles, cos I cried last night when Dean won!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Aww I just realised Roman won the title on his daughter's birthday  That's awesome.


That is a nice touch tbh. 

Ryback lost to Kalisto on his birthday though. :

:vince5 :ti


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Snowballed By Arrogance said:


> Yeah, I don't see the point in people hating on him and nine times out of ten, as much as they say it isn't ... it is.
> 
> Like I say, I'm no fan of Reigns in any way, shape or form (I do have a hand signed Shield picture on my wall though as I loved The Shield) ... however, there HAS to be someone at the top with this booking, and no matter who it is, they're going to be complained about ... that's just fact, because people don't like what's popular or being pushed basically.
> 
> ...


Except that booking doesn't work anymore... I survived Hogan's reign because they actually tried to make sure there were other stars or teams to watch. I wasn't the biggest fan of Austin or the Rock and yet loved parts of the Attitude Era because they made sure not to bury people "below" them (Foley, HHH, and then having other divisions). 

THis is Cena all over. The show is about him and only him and he overcomes all odds immediately. There is never any heat or pay off because he always overcomes. Fuck, Reigns had something to build on despite mistakes but here we are, him going over everyone to be the megaface because... no reason. Just because. 

I've quite because that was Cena's booking and I've stopped watching routinely because they still have this mentality. There is no rest of the show to the main roster... it's all about one thing. And the booking is shit. 

Give me NXT. Give me Lucha Underground. Give me something that isn't the same old shit with no psychology. That is why I hate this Raw and this finish. Nothing made sense. It was all just markdom and "Feel good because".


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

No money in Cena heel turn. Their is in Roman, but to late for that now. I still don't get he gets big pops, then he gets meh pops lol. I mean its confusing. Is their something inherently still corporate about his push, and sterilized. That when in a setting with Steph who is hated. People root for Roman in that instance. But replace Roman with anyone, would it be the same response. Is he just the one they happen to be pushing to be a star, as their is no one else. Why in the opening segment the crowd was so amped up. Then with his match they were silent. Then Vince screws him, then they start raging haha? It's not making a hell a lot of sense to me at all.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

almostfamous said:


> Not going to deny that they need a star right now. No one else is close to a main event star either.
> 
> I guess in a round-about way I'm complimenting the booking because they got a huge pop out of a guy that the crowd is 'meh' for. I shit on WWE booking so much that it's tough to give them props when they do something right.
> 
> But they put themselves in this situation.


For sure. I've been bitching loudly about their booking for years. It took them too long, but they did finally realize they had to do something different, and they did. I just hope this doesn't start a new round of champ-vs-management crap. They need to give that heat to the workers.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

TLC and tonight's RAW were great. Hope they keep improving.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Watching the whole match now, since I fell asleep right at the beginning.

Not that mad that I was sleep though. Going through some comments on here just now made me glad I didn't have to see all the Roman shit-talking WHILE trying to enjoy the match & his win.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Except that booking doesn't work anymore... I survived Hogan's reign because they actually tried to make sure there were other stars or teams to watch. I wasn't the biggest fan of Austin or the Rock and yet loved parts of the Attitude Era because they made sure not to bury people "below" them (Foley, HHH, and then having other divisions).
> 
> THis is Cena all over. The show is about him and only him and he overcomes all odds immediately. There is never any heat or pay off because he always overcomes. Fuck, Reigns had something to build on despite mistakes but here we are, him going over everyone to be the megaface because... no reason. Just because.
> 
> ...


What the fuck do you want? The last two nights have gotten overwhelmingly positive feedback, after years of shit that fewer and fewer people care about. Obviously more fans think they've take a much needed positive step than not. The whole idea of the 'sport' is getting people to mark out. For a change they've actually done it. So you don't like it. We get it. Give it a fucking rest already before you give yourself an aneurysm.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Plot Twist: Roman's daughters birthday was 2 months ago.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Sleepngbear said:


> For sure. I've been bitching loudly about their booking for years. It took them too long, but they did finally realize they had to do something different, and they did. I just hope this doesn't start a new round of champ-vs-management crap. They need to give that heat to the workers.


True. If they do Reigns vs HHH at Rumble and Reigns vs Cena at Mania that would be amazing. I just don't know who Taker faces in that situation.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Did Barrett get a visit from the wellness policy fairy.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

and the Roman marks descend like a horde of locusts.

In all seriousness, they really had no choice.
To be honest, if forced to choose ; I'd pick Roman too.
We need more face champions, we've had heels running rampant for too long.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

All of these, 'this push is artificial and too corporate' comments are hilarious. Newsflash, wrestling IS artificial because it is entertainment and not real. Beyond that, all pushes are corporate because it is a fucking business and they want the wrestlers to become stars and make them money. 

Even your beloved Daniel Bryan and C.M. Punk pushes were artificial and corporate. You just cheered those on because it was what you wanted to see and they said all of the rebellious things that you wanted to hear. They were not some 'people's champions', lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BarrettBarrage said:


> and the Roman marks descend like a horde of locusts.
> 
> In all seriousness, they really had no choice.
> To be honest, if forced to choose ; I'd pick Roman too.
> We need more face champions, we've had heels running rampant for too long.


Not sure it can be better than the heel runs if it is Cena 2.0 running roughshod... though, to be fair both types of runs have SUCKED. Can we get a good title run for the first time in... um... holy shit has it really been over a decade now?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Did Barrett get a visit from the wellness policy fairy.


Oh nos -- Bray must have stolen his soul, too. :lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

LOL I'm glad Roman won. I'm gonna be sittin' back and enjoying the inevitable flop which is his Daniel Bryan-esque push (which folks around here criticized a few days ago like "DO THEY REALLY THINK WE'RE THIS STUPID?" before going "R0MaN R3iGnS iS KoOL XDDD" last night), even if it does make me bust a blood vessel every time he wants to talk about his family and foods of the garden variety. He's garbage and his fans are delusional dolts, absolutely the lowest of the low on the intelligence scale of WWE fans which is saying a lot because your average WWE fan already sets the bar pretty low. I'll be drinking their tears by the bucket load in a year's time.
Wyatts vs ECW tore the house down again. I'm legit pissed off at the dumbfucks in the crowd booing Lucha Dragons and Usos after that match last night, that's definitely in my top 3 this year. That's all I need so say about Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't get it. They don't explain Ambrose/Usos not showing up to help Reigns at TLC, but Ambrose and Usos show up to celebrate after Raw is over and everything is suppose to be ok. 


Uh.......ok.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Heath V said:


> The only embarrassing thing is how you people will complain about absolutely anything.


Nope. I'm usually a pretty optimistic and positive guy when it comes to WWE. 

The only thing I'm complaining about is Roman Reigns - a guy with zero presence and zero personality - holding the title just because someone thinks "the look" = $$$. 

That's not "absolutely anything," it's *one thing* that has dominated *the entirety* of WWE programming for well over a year now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Fell asleep towards the middle actually.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3i56y3_20151215094505last_fun

But yeah, that was quite enjoyable. I think I'll be scrolling through the Raw threads much less now, to avoid annoyance from some non-Reigns fans, especially if he's gonna be champion for a while & multi-champion for years to come. 

I just hope Vince learns from everything that's been happening with John Cena for the last 10 years. Keep Roman interesting & don't turn him into Cena 2.0 (like he almost did at times, which is the one thing I can agree with the Reigns haters for).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676615310779154433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676616240786345984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676615797620400129


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I thought about you when Roman won, haha. I knew you'd be happy!
> 
> At least I'm not the only one who cries when their fave wins titles, cos I cried last night when Dean won!


Thank you. Same here. I was trying to congratulate you yesterday, but my wifi kept dropping. Both our boys are champs.roud 

Yep, I cried, & I'm not ashamed. I've been waiting for ages & have invested heavily in this. This is big for me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Vincent "DISRESPECTFUL" McMahon* :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking back on it now, I am so damn happy Rollins didn't have to drop the title to Reigns. Thank you based Seth.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I've been watching bits and pieces of the show for the last couple of weeks but today I watched the whole show. And really enjoyed it. McMahon nailing Reigns in the testicles was the funniest moment of the night. Having the title change was nice and unexpected. Ambrose vs Ziggler was good despite the DQ finish and Dudleys vs Wyatts was great. 

I came here to see the salt and it hasn't disappointed.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Not a Roman fan in the slightest, but if he's booked like a badass and not a corny Cena 2.0 i can dig it. I'm glad that he's champion because now it leaves the Rumble wide open.

Oh yeah, and Steph is a deadset cunt.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Reigns resorted back to his mild smugness. Not good. The less he says and the crazier he is- the better.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol what a RAW. Are you not entertained? I kinda was. The opening promo with Steph slapping Roman a few times was a nice way to start things off. The Ziggler/Ambrose match was okay and I guess Kevin Owens is not done with Ambrose yet. It was refreshing to see Vinnie Mac on-screen again and heeling it up. Him delivering the low blow to Reigns was awesome. I really enjoyed the Hardcore Match between the Wyatt Family/Dudleyz, Dreamer and Rhyno. I didn't care for it at first but all of the guys were giving it their all. They made the Wyatt Family look strong here. That New Day promo was kinda odd. I don't know what the whole purpose of it was for. Not sure where this Charlotte thing is heading too and it was sad to see Team BAD needing to have tickets to be at the show. Lastly, that main event match was not bad. Started off slow but it picked up and seeing Vince try to screw again was funny. I'm just glad we actually got to see a Title change on RAW. It's been a while to see and for Roman to win it while also knocking out the Boss is a fun moment. Reigns was booed at the Rumble in this same building and they end up cheering him tonight. This was a good episode of RAW overall.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I realize it's probably not a popular thing to say around here, but despite that and the crickets reactions Sheamus vs Reigns matches at TLC and last nights Raw have been getting, they are some damn good matches. Sheamus and Reigns actually have really good chemistry working with each other in singles, I totally wouldn't mind the rubber match at The Rumble. Maybe a Steel Cage match to keep the league of geeks out of it, although to get around that they should make it over the top or escape through the door only. Just as long as they don't have Haitch as the special guest ref, al la DB vs Cena from Summer Slam.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I don't get it. They don't explain Ambrose/Usos not showing up to help Reigns at TLC, but Ambrose and Usos show up to celebrate after Raw is over and everything is suppose to be ok.
> 
> 
> Uh.......ok.



Maybe Reigns told them all in private he wanted to go it alone, no backup, so he could really overcom them odds lol.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hang on, Vince was on Raw?

:shockedpunk

He'll do anything to help Roman, bless him.

:xzibit

Worked out at least.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Heard this was the best RAW of the year, should I watch the whole episode?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Honestly, I'm not too bothered about Roman being champion. Almost anything is better than Sheamus, Roman's been mostly okay recently and I'm expecting some fuckery next week either way. Some dumb bullshit like "you touched the Chairman, you were automatically fired, so you're not champion."


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I love how WWE makes out Triple H is this weak man who's never had a beating before he's a multiple time champion :ti


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

As much as I have given it to Reigns I think his been some what good these past 24 hours, besides the fact if he was a good mic worker he could have unloaded some real bombs on Steph.

Nevertheless, his champion now, didn't dislodge Rollins for it and anything and I mean ANYTHING is better then having Sheamus as champion.

Was a solid Raw from top to bottom and happy to be proven wrong, everything had a purpose for once.

The storyline with Owens and Ambrose is extremely intriguing and promsing for the IC title, the 8 man tag was mayhem and got the crowd going, it was good on all parts and a hot Philly crowd makes it that much better.

So considering I thought I would vomit the day Reigns won the title, I'm pleasantly surprised to be actually happy that Sheamus us no longer champion and HHH finally got his head kicked in.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

SAVE_US BROCK LESNAR


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> SAVE_US BROCK LESNAR


Even if he were to return, they'll just make Reigns win anyway. No one is going over Reigns anytime soon.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

You have to give WWE a certain amount of credit here. We all knew Roman was gonna be the next 'guy' for a couple of years now. But in fairness to them they didn't pull the trigger too soon. 

He eventually got the sympathy vote and finally got himself over. After looking a legit badass at TLC last night was the perfect time to put the title on him and the crowd ate it up, I never thought I'd see it but they loved it! 

I hope this means down the line we will get to see the Cena heel turn now Roman is establishing himself as the new face.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Rated R™ said:


> Plot Twist: Roman's daughters birthday was 2 months ago.


you better be black that gif is racist as fuck.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> wipe that goofy smile off your face corn ball


Says a Bryan mark of all people :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Best RAW of the year for me. Consistent from start to finish. Entertaining matches, title change, fun segments and matches that actually advanced the storyline. You don't see that often. 2016 suddenly looks promising.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

I mean, they are trying to build a new star. Which is exactly what they should be doing. All Reigns needs to do is keep getting better at his promos and he will be more than fine. A good feud with John Cena would certainly help with that and would shoot him to the moon, if done right.

Imagine if Cena were to come back to congratulate him, only to turn heel and beat him down. That is exactly the kind of moment they need to launch this move like a rocket and to get Reigns super over. Nothing short of that will make Reigns the star they want him to be. If Vince truly does still have his grapefruits, then this is what he has to do.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Christmas Tempest said:


> Heard this was the best RAW of the year, should I watch the whole episode?


Definitely yes. Good stuff throughout.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can they now care a little tiny bit about the rest of the roster?

It's already too late until Mania, the only ones not booked like complete geeks are Lesnar and Cena, so we'll either get Reigns/Cena, Reigns/Lesnar or Reigns/Cena/Lesnar as the main event of WM, imo.

Wonder if they will Reigns go over Lesnar at the Rumble while Cena wins the thing and we have our much-anticipated main event.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol at Vince basically admitting no one gives a damn about the lowcarders


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

MARKED LIKE A BITCH MY FUCKING GOD

roud roud roud roud roud roud roud 

Also Owens backstage promo was great! Can't wait!!!

RAW was awesome. 
Reigns :banderas Finally people can let it go. Things can move on now. Maybe a possible Ambrose heel turn somewhere next year??!!!!!!!!!! :yoda :yoda :yoda


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lunatic Grinch said:


> MARKED LIKE A BITCH MY FUCKING GOD
> 
> roud roud roud roud roud roud roud
> 
> ...


So jelly/envious of you rn. :mj

But that was badass and Ambrose has earned the right to fully perform and be the badass he can be.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Roman Reigns a 3 time WWE/WHC. Let that sink in.


How? You count his Tag Team title reign a WHC reign?


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

It was an improved RAW. 

The title match and the way it was set up made it feel important. Revolutionary booking that ain't it?

That being said, rolled my eyes at yet another Stephanie segment where she gets away with murder (not literally) and NOTHING happens to her.

Villains are there to do bad deeds but eventually karma gets them. This is why Stephanie is a lousy villain. She never gets that apart from the occasional slap from a peon diva, big deal :Rollins

Despite that, I enjoyed most of the show. Seeing Vince back was enjoyable nostalgia despite what I think of his running of things behind the scenes.

Ambrose/Ziggler was a decent match and NXT style Kevin Owens returned for one night at least. Extreme Rules was a lot of fun with the crowd into it but the right team won. 

Roman Reigns winning the title I'm fine with as it gets it away from Sheamus. No one cares about him apart from his stupid haircut to chant about. 

Will they have Roman Reigns be a confident ass kicking champion or will they once again have him cracking sh*t jokes from next week. If they go for the latter, won't be long before he is getting booed out of the building again.

Let Roman be Roman.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*is the Attitude Era Back?*

Now, before all yall go off on one, I know it's not back but THAT episode of RAW...whoa whoa whoa, baby mama!!!

There was Vincent Kennedy "Grapefruits" McMahon, there was blood, there was a damn fight, there was extreme, there was life in the tag division, there was an electric crowd and most of all...I ACTUALLY WANT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT!!!

Bish bash bosh, Vince and co, yall may have saved Raw for a few weeks, BRAVO!


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*

oh boy. the overreaction to one good rogue raw continues.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*

this is GREAT strategy by the WWE. Have 90% of raws suck, and then when they put out a good one, people will shit their pants.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*

Wwe is saved from one above average raw thank the lord !!!!


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*



Jingoro said:


> oh boy. the overreaction to one good rogue raw continues.


I'm simply stating I'll be tuning in again next week, that hasn't happened in some 3 months, as I've only watched 3 episodes of Raw, last night included, since Summerslam. 

There's no denying last night was an awesome 3 hours, yes there were some duds (Charlotte...ahem) and the stupid guys who keep selling us merch but other than that, this is what an episode of Raw needs to be.

It also sadly reminds us that no other McMahon brings the energy like Vince, even a 70 year old Vince. :crying:


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*



The5star_Kid said:


> Now, before all yall go off on one, I know it's not back but THAT episode of RAW...whoa whoa whoa, baby mama!!!
> 
> There was Vincent Kennedy "Grapefruits" McMahon, there was blood, there was a damn fight, there was extreme, there was life in the tag division, there was an electric crowd and most of all...I ACTUALLY WANT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT!!!
> 
> Bish bash bosh, Vince and co, yall may have saved Raw for a few weeks, BRAVO!


let me know when they hang and kill a wrestler live on TV like the Big Bossman.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*

Yeah, rofl. Attitude is back. Led by Tator tots 2:16.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*

RAW was great and TLC was better than expected.

However, it was one show. I remember the RAW after HiAC, a lot of people thought that was great and then the whole thing descended into hell from there.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*

Reigns will bring the Attitude Era back very soon. Believe that!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*

Too bad the ratings won't go up. 

They've conditioned their audience to expect shit.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*

Attitude era won't ever come back and one good RAW doesn't make up for a year of bad ones, but it does seem they've found a formula that works with both Reigns and the viewers so hopefully they stick with it (I have no faith though)


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*

They need more of that wildness and unpredictability -- but believable wildness and unpredictability. It's a fine line. I don't think they can ever recreate the Attitude Era, but more like last night would definitely give the product the kick in the ass it needs.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*

*Holy shit, two decent shows, and people are blowing their load, claiming that the Attitude Era is back. As if WWE hasn't sucked for 98% of the year. :ti

Calm the fuck down already. :ti*


----------



## WakeUpMuricah (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*



anirioc said:


> let me know when they hang and kill a wrestler live on TV like the Big Bossman.


Yes because clearly that's what wrestling needs.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Too bad the ratings won't go up.
> 
> They've conditioned their audience to expect shit.


More people will tune in next week because they want to see what happens and I'll be one of those. I haven't watched a back to back episode of Raw in months. There's some fans like me who might be drawn back, I hope they are.



ShadowSucks92 said:


> *Attitude era won't ever come back *and one good RAW doesn't make up for a year of bad ones, but it does seem they've found a formula that works with both Reigns and the viewers so hopefully they stick with it (I have no faith though)


I pretty much acknowledged that in my initial post lol

I agree, this year has been horrendous in terms of weekly tv but the PPVs have been better and possibly the best in 2 years, Mania and Rumble for sure. 

With Reigns, they've done the hard work and got him over...for now but they have to keep up the intensity, keep him " bad ass" as the yanks say and keep him knocking guys down in brutal fashion. HHH should take a few more beatings imo.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*



Jingoro said:


> oh boy. the overreaction to one good rogue raw continues.


It's a start. It was something to cause fans to be optimistic, which is more than you could say for most of the last two years.

As I recall, they didn't exactly knock it out of the park every week during the Attitude Era, either -- not by a longshot.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Holy shit, two decent shows, and people are blowing their load, claiming that the Attitude Era is back. As if WWE hasn't sucked for 98% of the year. :ti
> 
> Calm the fuck down already. :ti*


Read...much? lol

I made my thread title like that for a reason and it seemed to have worked mwhahahaha >


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*

:dahell


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*



The5star_Kid said:


> Read...much? lol
> 
> I made my thread title like that for a reason and it seemed to have worked mwhahahaha >


*Don't worry, it's perfectly acceptable. People get so offended when the greatness of yesteryear is mentioned alongside something that happens today, even if they're legitimate comparisons. I'm the biggest AE mark on the site, still watch it regularly on the Network, and last night was an almost exact reflection of that style of booking. I'm honestly amazed that they managed to do it in a 3 hour setting with very few pointless matches.*


----------



## thomas Shady (Dec 13, 2015)

Decent raw best thing was owens ....... roman reigns champions the only good thing about that like jdfromny said it's that if reigns maintain the title ... he won't win the royal rumble match damnn ........


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*



The5star_Kid said:


> Read...much? lol
> 
> I made my thread title like that for a reason and it seemed to have worked mwhahahaha >


*I read your thread, and my point still remains. :draper2*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Mods merge the thread? Stop fucking with my head!!!!

:batista3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Best RAW in months! Not that it is a hard feat, but it was so much better than the shit WWE has produced lately. Kept Reigns' fairly restricted on the Mic, he didn't say much goofy shit this week, and it was a lot better. Didn't expect Vince to retun to RAW, thought it'd be just Stephanie firing Reigns tbh and it'd follow on from there.

Reigns is definitely getting better reactions, not 100% positive, but that's to be expected. I think the TLC booking at the end really did help his reaction, it was a great move. Didn't expect Reigns to become Champion at RAW AT ALL! As soon as I saw the League of Nations come in, I thought he'd get screwed again. WWE really surprised me with the booking on RAW, I thought Reigns was just going to get fired. Reigns winning the Championship is great IMO, they've just managed to get him in a pretty decent spot reaction wise.

Jesus christ, that Extreme Rules match was one of the best things I've seen on RAW in months! :mark: :mark: So many mark out moments. The crowd was SO LOUD, not heard that much excitement from the crowd in a long time now. This is what their match at TLC should have been, an all-out extreme brawl. I knew it was missing a certain umph at TLC. The amount of action going on, jesus. I lost it. :mark: Wyatt Family winning again was good, even though they'd already beat them in TLC, it felt even bigger on RAW IMO.

All in all, WWE has managed to create some intrigue finally, and I'm looking forward to see where it follows from here and the Royal Rumble is looking more promising.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Old School Icons said:


> Stephanie segment where she gets away with murder.


I've been dreaming about such a segment for a long time.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: is the Attitude Era Back?*



Merry Blissmas said:


> *Don't worry, it's perfectly acceptable. People get so offended when the greatness of yesteryear is mentioned alongside something that happens today, even if they're legitimate comparisons. I'm the biggest AE mark on the site, still watch it regularly on the Network, and last night was an almost exact reflection of that style of booking. I'm honestly amazed that they managed to do it in a 3 hour setting with very few pointless matches.*


That's what I'm saying! Most Raws actually FEEL 3 HOURS LONG, I often tune out some 40 or so minutes in but apart from the continued presence of Ryback and Swagger and the dud of a Divas division, i twas a consistently entertaining show.

Obviously the AE isn't back but it almost felt like it was. I hope we get a bit more of Vince in the coming weeks and I hope HHH learns from that masterclass and he actually starts playing the heel rather than some inside man/smark type of character that he keeps pushing. I want him to the the smarmy, slimy, cowardly heel of the early 00s who is afraid every time Roman's music plays. 

Obviously, this could all go back to the status quo, just look at Cena post SummerSlam but I'm hoping we get a couple more weeks of entertainment out of this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Well my options are to watch Raw or watch my Giants stink up the joint on MNF.
> 
> Wow God. You must really be mad at me.


I feel like I have to follow up on my earlier post. 

Well as it turned out, my Giants got a W off of impressive play from Eli and Odell and Raw was one of the better episodes of the year. 

Hooray for me!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Pretty good show. Still didn't make me watch the whole three hours but *surprise surprise* - the Raw after the PPV was the better show. How many times has this happened all year?

Still, the sheer presence of Stephanie McMahon almost made me turn off and forget about the whole episode. How many times do we have to see this stupid bitch get away with shit like this? She has no purpose. None. Nothing. Vince appearance was nice and showed her cretinous daughter how it was done. The man is a total buffoon but funnily enough when he plays a character he has a place in my heart. Probably because he knows how to get the crowd cheering for the good guys. Take a hint Steph.

Wyatts winning in a fun-as-fuck Extreme Rules match was very welcome. They're slowly but surely getting back on the right track. A few more months of dominance and they could have an interesting Wrestlemania. Fair play to Dreamer for taking some nasty bumps. I had to watch the majority of it on mute which made it even better. There's only so much 'THIS IS HARDCORE' 'DIS IS EXTREME MAGGLE' 'WOW THEYRE GOING TO THE EXTREME' any sane human being can take.

Reigns has had a lot of assistance in getting to where he is now, but I'm glad they pulled the trigger now rather than waiting for months. He still needs work, but it's a passing glance in the right direction.

Can't wait until it all comes crashing down and it hurts inside when the lame-as-fuck Slammys makes everybody wince in embarrassment. Still, this was an improvement, but let's see if they can sustain this until Mania. With their track record, it still looks grim.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

The same crowd which mercilessly booed Reigns at the Rumble were now in the palm of his hand.

Why?

Vincent Kennedy McMahon and a nicely built story leading to the match.

All Reigns needed was a mega heel to go up against and boy did he find one of the best of all time.

Excellent opening 10 minutes and last 10 minutes of RAW.

Hopefully the ratings reflect that.


----------



## dinokadona (Dec 14, 2015)

Why isn´t HBK on your all time favorites?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Best Raw of the year, compelling, no bullshit, great matches, great opening, great ending. 

Greatness everywhere.

And thank you Philly for realizing the mistake you made in January.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I think if you are complaining about this RAW, you are just complaining for the sake of it. I absolutely loved it. Sure, there were bits I skipped, such as the divas segment, but on a whole, this was so much better than what they have been producing of late.

I am happy they pulled the trigger on Reigns' title run and just hope they get rid of the Sheamus rematch quickly so it isn't on the RR card. The storytelling leading up to the match was great and the match itself was not too shabby either.

My favourite match though was the Extreme Rules match. What a crapload of fun that was. Fair plya to Dreamer taking some bumps, actually, fair play to all competitors involved, although the TLC match was okay, this should have been more like what should have happened last night. I was praying to god that Wyatts went over again and they did, so the WWE are following up and doing something right.

Very good show overall to top off a decent TLC event, hopefully they can keep this momentum going on in to Mania season.


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok,this was an awesome RAW!

Just,Ambrose winning the title yesterday was more awesome for me 

Go on WWE,just dont lose the grip again.

EDIT: Also,the pop for Ambrose winning the IC title was bigger then Roman winning the WHC,haha


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

So after Sheamus loses at the Rumble, Vince employs Heyman and Lesnar to take out Reigns as his champion. Lesnar enters number 30 at in the Rumble and cleans house. Leads to feud until WrestleMania where Reigns goes over and gets revenge one year later.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Reigns winning the title pissed me off tbh


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

sbzero546 said:


> Reigns winning the title pissed me off tbh


It shouldn't it is rightfully deserved and majority of the fans see it that way now.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Romans Empire said:


> It shouldn't it is rightfully deserved and majority of the fans see it that way now.


Man what about all of the people who were in the arenas and online shitting on everything Roman does. This is what irritates me about fans in that they are bipolar cheering one min and then booing the next but its w/e :wink2: No offense to you am sure you have been a Roman fan for a while


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

sbzero546 said:


> Man what about all of the people who were in the arenas and online shitting on everything Roman does. This is what irritates me about fans in that they are bipolar cheering one min and then booing the next but its w/e :wink2: No offense to you am sure you have been a Roman fan for a while


I think you misinterupted Roman's hashtag on twitter #CompleteTurnaround


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

LegendAS said:


> How? You count his Tag Team title reign a WHC reign?


LOL he miss counted. Reigns is so overrated he got two title reigns in two months. What a damn legend right? You know what lets just put him in the HOF right now...


----------

